#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  История основания традиции дзогчен

## Ased

Здравствуйте. Не так давно начал читать книгу "Кристалл и путь света" авторство текста которой приписывается Чогьялу Намкай Норбу. В ней рассказывается об очень интересных и я бы даже сказал удивительных событиях. Об возникновении традиции и линии передачи дзогчен. В книге говорится следующее, что учение дзогчен впервые среди людей, расспространил Гараб Дордже. Он же как утверждается был учителем падмасамбхавы, который позднее пришел в Тибет и распространил там Буддизм. Если не вдваться в подробности книги, найти и прочесть ее не сложно, то получается что весь Тибетский Буддизм возник из традиции Дзогчен. Меня интересует именно этот вопрос. Первое личность и история Гараба Дордже, так как в источниках и интернете нет даже точной даты его рождения, и абсолютно перепутана хронология событий, а все ссылки о биографии ссылаются на выше приведенную книгу. В книге также сказано что гараб дордже родился уже просветленным существом и сам выбрал место и время своего рождения, так же не говорится о том кто был его учителем до обретения им просветления. Не описанно какие практики он практиковал для достижения просветления в прошлом, зато описаны практики и учение для людей и дакини, которые и есть три основополагающие принципа дзогчен.

В связи со всем этим вопрос, не могли бы представители традиции, которые несомненно лучше знакомы с материалами и историей Гараба дордже прояснить как все было на самомо деле и по возможности дать коментарий об этих событиях, а также Прояснить вопрос с падмасамбхавой и возникновением Буддизма в Тибете. В тексте также говорится о непорочном зачатии гараба Дордже, я даже не знаю верить этому или нет, уж больно на Хрестианские методы похоже, разве в Буддизме есть зачатие без оплодотворения и если да то в чем отличии от хрестианства с их непорочным зачатием. Вобщем меня терзают сумтные сомнения, хотя в авторитете  и осознанноти учителей линии дзогчен у меня сомнений нет и я готов поверить им на слово, правда вот собственного опыта нехватает что бы проверить, как рекомендовал Будда Шакьямуни.  :Smilie: 

P.S. Изучая буддизм пришел к выводу что дзогчен очень хорошая и глубакая традиция и как описанно в книге "знание дзогчена подобно пребыванию на самой высокой из горных вершин: все остальные горы открыты взору и лишены покрова тайны". Очень глубоко на мой взгляд и показывает высочайшее уважение ко всем традициям и учениям об освобождении человека от страданий.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> авторство текста которой приписывается Чогьялу Намкай Норбу.


Почему приписывается?




> Тибетский Буддизм возник из традиции Дзогчен.


Тут вот Есть перечень всех намтаров, включая намтар Гараба Дордже и Гуру Падмасамбхавы

----------

Дондог (24.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.05.2011)

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Асед, эта информация очень обстоятельно изложена во введении в книгу "Всевышний источник" (Чогьял Намкай Норбу и Адриано Клементе), она уже переиздана - так что можете найти и прочитать.

----------

Ased (24.05.2011), Артем Тараненко (24.05.2011), лесник (25.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2011)

----------


## Дордже

Ased, в Тибете был сперва Бон/Дзогчен, затем с 6 века пришел буддизм. Это разные учения, просто в Тибете получилось так, что со временем Дзогчен постепенно стал частью Дхармы и в итоге от этого никто ничего не потерял.

----------

Юндрун Топден (19.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

Довольно подробно вся история (прошлые воплощения Гараба Дордже и т.д.) изложена в книге "Слова моего всеблагого Наставника" Патрула Ринпоче. Она доступна и в сети, и на бумаге. Кое-что прояснится...

----------

Pema Sonam (24.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2011)

----------


## Ased

> Ased, в Тибете был сперва Бон/Дзогчен, затем с 6 века пришел буддизм. Это разные учения, просто в Тибете получилось так, что со временем Дзогчен постепенно стал частью Дхармы и в итоге от этого никто ничего не потерял.


Что то я не понимаю всех этих хитросплетений. Разве Бон и дзогчен не разные учения? Видимо надо еще читать литературу предложенную выше. Слова мое всеблагово учителя я читал но не целиком, видимо именно этот момент упустил.

----------


## Legba

> Что то я не понимаю всех этих хитросплетений. Разве Бон и дзогчен не разные учения?


Мнения на этот счет весьма различны. Посмотрите соответствующие дискуссии на форуме.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Слова мое всеблагово учителя я читал но не целиком, видимо именно этот момент упустил.





> 4.2.3. Amu-йога
> Сначала ати-йога процветала в мирах богов. На небесах Тридцать Три у бога по имени Дэвабхадрапала было около пятисот сыновей, рожденных из его ума. Самым сильным и умным из них был Анан-дагарбха, старший сын. Он любил, уединившись в келье, повторять ваджрную мантру. Все стали звать его Дэвапутра Адхичитта  , что значит «сын бога, обладающий высшим умом». В год воды-быка он увидел четыре сна.
> В первом сне он увидел, как все будды   испустили свет во всех направлениях, и его лучи превратились в Шесть Муни, которые обошли вокруг всех живых существ, а затем вошли в него через макушку.
> Во втором сне он проглотил Брахму, Вишну и Шиву.
> В третьем — держал в руках солнце и луну, наполнявшие светом всю вселенную.
> В четвертом он увидел в небе облако цвета драгоценности, проливавшее дождь нектара, от которого поля, леса, драгоценные побеги, цветы и плоды — все одновременно расцвело и созрело.
> Наутро он рассказал эти сны Каушике, царю богов, и тот вознес ему такую хвалу:
> Э МА ХО!
> Настало время появиться сущности учения, свободного от усилий!
> ...


Ну а дальше Адхичитта родился в мире людей, и понеслось...

----------

Ased (25.05.2011), Dondhup (24.05.2011), Сурья (26.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2011)

----------


## Сурья

> Что то я не понимаю всех этих хитросплетений. Разве Бон и дзогчен не разные учения? Видимо надо еще читать литературу предложенную выше. Слова мое всеблагово учителя я читал но не целиком, видимо именно этот момент упустил.


Я тебе особо увлекаться чтением не рекомендую, во всех этих как ты выражаешься хитросплетениях,увязнешь.Прочитай вот эту книгу Согьяла Ринпоче "КНИГА ЖИЗНИ И ПРАКТИКИ УМИРАНИЯ"  http://psylib.ukrweb.net/books/sogri01/index.htm  он там описывает практику дзогчен очень доступно для понимания и начинай ПРАКТИКОВАТЬ,тебе нужен СВОЙ ЛИЧНЫЙ ОПЫТ,а не написанный на бумаге ЧУЖОЙ.
Я более или менее разбираюсь во всех религиозно-философских школах какие представлены в этом мире. 
ВЫШЕ И ЧИЩЕ УЧЕНИЯ ЧЕМ ДЗОГЧЕН  - НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ,по крайней мере в этом мире.

----------


## Ased

> Я тебе особо увлекаться чтением не рекомендую, во всех этих как ты выражаешься хитросплетениях,увязнешь.П рочитай вот эту книгу Согьяла Ринпоче "КНИГА ЖИЗНИ И ПРАКТИКИ УМИРАНИЯ" http://psylib.ukrweb.net/books/sogri01/index.htmон там описывает практику дзогчен очень доступно для понимания и начинай ПРАКТИКОВАТЬ,тебе нужен СВОЙ ЛИЧНЫЙ ОПЫТ,а не написанный на бумаге ЧУЖОЙ.
>  Я более или менее разбираюсь во всех религиозно-философских школах какие представлены в этом мире. 
> ВЫШЕ И ЧИЩЕ УЧЕНИЯ ЧЕМ ДЗОГЧЕН - НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ,по крайней мере в этом мире.


По большей части согласен с этим высказыванием. В Дзогчене говорится об изначальном состоянии и практиках к нему ведущих, мне это очень хорошо понятно как практикующиму йогу. Изначальное состояние вне школ и религий и везде одинаково проявляется.

----------

Kamal (29.05.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

да да, занимайтесь побольше самопальшиной, а не "чужим" опытом... посмотрим что из этого выйдет

----------

Dondhup (26.07.2011)

----------


## Уэф

а разве дзогчен как отдельная школа не является изобретением Намкхая Норбу? или кто то из учителей прошлого говорил что то о подобной самостоятельной линии?

----------

Don (26.07.2011), Йонтен Цо (27.07.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Вообще-то Ринпоче прямо говорил на одной из трансляций этого года, что дзогчен - это не традиция.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Как все запущено, друзья мои

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.07.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Как все запущено, друзья мои


предлагаю в конце поставить знак вопроса! (напомнило анекдот про седьмой день творения )))
я, например, ничего не утверждаю, скорее интересуюсь мнением. было бы интересно услышать более развернутый комментарий!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

См. №3

----------


## Уэф

> См. №3


читал.
но не помню что бы дзогчен упоминался там как самостоятельная школа! там даже Нагарджуна упоминается как один из держателей линии данного раздела практик. Но разве сам Нагарджуна  говорит о дзогчене как об отдельностоящей традиции? Или это не тот Нагарджуна?!
я понимаю что когда речь идет о махасиддхах, вопрос о школах как бы сам собой отпадает, - ибо во главе угла всегда стоит учитель а не школа. Но ведь именно Намкхай Норбу говорит о дзогчене как о школе! Вот это как раз и не понятно! в чем тут смысл? И как быть с махасиддхами (из 84-х), которые не попали в список линии преемственности дзогчена, упомянутой в данном тексте? Или теперь все махасиддхи являются учениками ННР?  :Wink: 
я конечно могу ошибаться, и потому буду благодарен если вы меня поправите!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Для того, чтобы определить ошибаетесь Вы или нет, необходимо проверить терминологию. Итак - что в Вашем понимании "школа" и, пожалуйста, с цитатами из Ринпоче, подтверждающими, что он именно это имеет в виду.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.07.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Уэф, см. сообщение № 13. Ринпоче не считает дзогчен ни традицией, ни школой. Дзогчен - это знание, "получить" которое можно от компетентного учителя, и не обязательно от самого ЧННР. ДО - это не более чем группа учеников тысяч в 10, разбросанных по всему миру, и сотрудничающих друг с другом для практики учений Ринпоче, учений, направленных на раскрытие знания дзогчен в в практикующих. Если таковая форма сотрудничества не устраивает - пожалуйста, никто к ней не принуждает. Ученик Ринпоче не тот кто имеет членский билет с буквой А )), а тот , кто ежедневно практикует гуру-йогу и практику присутствия, и, по возможности, вторичные практики. Таково мое ИМХО. Впрочем, члены ДО возможно имеют другое мнение на этот счет, не буду за них утверждать).

----------


## Уэф

имеется в виду школа именно как весьма определенная структура, со своим сводом правил, иерархией, последовательным обучением (например как Санти Маха Сангха), призванная помимо прочего организовывать группы людей. и естественно отличающаяся от остальных школ. ведь разве практикуют в ДО то что является основным в других школах?!
ну и собственно кто до ЧННР был главой (а ведь он именно таковым он и является на данный момент) ДО на планете Земля? и существовала ли она как таковая? и является ли он единственным учеником своего учителя? а если нет, то где остальные? и если это практики для существ обладающих высшими способностями, то кто все эти люди (члены ДО)?! 
в данном случае не могу цитировать Ринпоче, т.к. не помню что бы он об этом говорил, а по сему надеюсь что вы поможете внести ясность в этот вопрос.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Стопстопстоп Давайте не мешать все в кучу. Для начала Дзогчен - это состояние, Учение Дзогчен - это Учение, а ДО - это организация. Если Вы брали в руки "Драгоценный Сосуд", то, вероятно, заметили, что он сплошь состоит из цитат из тантр, мастеров Дзогчен и комментариев Ринпоче. Засим СМС не является изобретением ЧННР. Ринпоче дает передачу и учит так, как он получал передачу практик у своих Учителей (не только Ригдзина Чангчуба Дордже) и это тоже не является его изобретением. Ринпоче постоянно говорит. что Учение Дзогчен передается в различных школах тибетского буддизма, за исключением Гелуг, где оно не признается. Засим пожалуйста еще раз конкретизируйте Ваш вопрос в понятных терминах. Пока одна сплошная каша.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (26.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2011)

----------


## Уэф

в плане методов, я сам весьма демократичен. потому к учению как таковому вопросов не имею.
имеется в виду именно организация! в моем последнем комментарии вопросы довольно отчетливо направлены именно в эту сторону! буду благодарен, если вы сможете их прояснить.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Есть т.н. "Синяя книга". До некоторых пор раздавалась бесплатно. Там все доступно изложено. ДО действительно была создана ЧННР, но Вы так и не ответили на вопрос, что Вы понимаете под школой. Кагью - это школа. в рамках школы существуют линии Карма Кагью, Друкпа Кагью, Баром Кагью, Пагдру Кагью, Дрикунг Кагью... но все они Кагью. Кто учился с Ринпоче и где они все - ну это, вероятно, лучше спрашивать у Ринпоче. Практикуют ли в ДО то, что практикуется в других школах? Ну откройте ДС и почитайте. Классика нендро, те же лоджонги, семдзины, рушены, та же янтра, те же вторичные практики, которые есть в разных школах тибетского буддизма. Во всех текстах практик указано какая линия передачи (само собой исключение - терма Ринпоче из цикла Лонгсал). По-моему все это очевидно-переочевидно и жевано-пережевано во всех возможных местах.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2011)

----------


## Уэф

опять же говоря про школу, я имею в виду организацию - ДО! (простите, что такое ДС?)
просто понять не могу, - зачем оно?
ну или тогда назвать это школой ЧННР. тогда не было бы путаницы!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

ДС= "Драгоценный Сосуд" - учебник базового уровня СМС

если под школой Вы имеете в виду ДО, то Ваш вопрос "а разве дзогчен как отдельная школа не является изобретением Намкхая Норбу? или кто то из учителей прошлого говорил что то о подобной самостоятельной линии? " лишен смысла или звучит так: "Слышал ли кто-нибудь пророчества о том, что ЧННР создаст ДО?"  :Smilie:  Если у Вас. как вы сами говорите, нет вопросов по аутентичности методов, то что Вы тогда называете "изобретением"? Посмотрите структуру других сангх и увидите то же самое, разве что ДО более адаптирована к современным условиям, а по сути все то же.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2011)

----------


## Уэф

хорошо, попробую максимально упростить вопрос:
для чего потребовалось создание организации подобного типа?
и к чему такая массовость, если речь идет об учениках обладающих высшими способностями?
насчет других сангх - организованы они могут быть совершенно по разному, как показывает практика.

----------


## Alekk

В книге "Тайная космология Дзогчен" Ламы Сонама Дордже в главе "История и структура линии Дзогчен Мен Нгак Дэ" на основе текста Вималамитры перечислены первые Учителя Дзогчен, в каких мирах и каким существам они давали учения до Гараба Доржде. И после него путь распространения Дзогчен на Земле.

----------


## ullu

> для чего потребовалось создание организации подобного типа?


просто из любопытства , а что означает "такого типа"? В чем отличие от других общин?

ps. Если можно, то ответьте пожалуйста про это в личные сообщения, а не здесь. Спасибо.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> для чего потребовалось создание организации подобного типа?


Для чего Будда создавал Сангху? Для чего создавались те или иные школы и направления? Наверное для совместного изучения и практики. "Дзогчен община - это открытое сообщество людей, объединенных интересом к изучению Дзогчен-Ати, которые, следуя под руководством Учителя, обладающего подлинным знанием состояния Дзогчен, изучают и практикуют тантры, лунги и упадеши в зависимости от своих способностей и создают условия, необходимые для этой деятельности." ЧННР Чего тут непонятного? и вообще, это как-то неправильно. Я вам даю источники. а Вы упорно требуете от меня. чтобы я вам вручную набирал и разжевывал.  :Smilie:  Нехорошо это. Нате вам. Там очень много про все ваши вопросы расписато




> и к чему такая массовость, если речь идет об учениках обладающих высшими способностями?


Ну Вы в ВОЙС, к примеру, письмо киньте. ребята. мол, а чо вам всем тут надо?  :Smilie:  Глупый вопрос, есичесна.




> насчет других сангх - организованы они могут быть совершенно по разному, как показывает практика.


Практика показывает. что все по одному и тому же образцу и подобию. Только недавно смотрел структуру Сангхи Рипа. То же самое. А аутентична донельзя.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Учение Дзогчен передается в различных школах тибетского буддизма, за исключением Гелуг, где оно не признается.


Тут кто-то неправ, либо Артем, либо ЕСДЛ.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> для чего потребовалось создание организации подобного типа?
> и к чему такая массовость.


 Вы по-моему слабо представляете предмет разговора.. как какое-то сборище людей, непонятно чем занимающееся. ДО это община, община практикующих Учения, передаваемые Чогьялом Намкаем Норбу Ринпоче. С того времени как Ринпоче начал учить прошло не мало времени(это не два три заезда какого-то Ринпоче в Россию и кто там как дальше раскочегаривается непонятно) и людей, получивших и желающих следовать Учению, много. Для того, чтобы была возможность практикующим практиковать, и чтобы у новеньких была возможность получить Учения, надо множество вещей. Нужны книги, видео, аудио материалы, в итоге создан институт Шанг-Шунг, который переводит с тибетского(там организованы курсы переводчиков даже), делает записи Учений, формирует материалы(тексты садхан, видео и т.п.) чтобы у людей был доступ к тому, что они получили от Ринпоче. Ринпоче один и рядом со всеми он не может быть и объяснять, для этого обучаются инструктора(СМС, Ваджра-танец, Янтра-йога), которые уже на местности могут объяснять многие тонкие моменты, на которые у Ринпоче просто не хватило бы времени. Учение Дзогчен само по себе большое его надо изучать в какой-то форме и сохранять(как Учение), для этого создан СМС, в котором собрано множество Учений по Дзогчен и разбито по "левелам"  :Big Grin:  Мотаться Ринпоче в каждый городок не особо целесообрано, для этого созданы Гары, это центры Дзогчен-общины по всему миру, в которые Ринпоче приезжает и дает Учения, да и просто в этих центрах ведется более высокая централизованая активность. Людей много, это все должно как-то(выше написаное) работать и на что-то - для этого есть членство, подтверждающее серьезность намерений людей изучать и их понимание, что добрый дядя не придет и не станет платить за нас, за наши потребности, за всю эту махину. ... Вобщем как-то так.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (26.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Шшшшш. Не сдавайте сразу всю организацию  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2011)

----------


## Уэф

пожалуй мне надо научиться формулировать вопросы яснее.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Или читать предлагаемую литературку

----------


## Jamtso

В ДО нет иерархии - это горизонтальная структура с фокусом в лице ЧНН. Санти Маха Сангха - факультативный курс обучения по дзогчену, в ходе которого подробно освещаются все три раздела учений Дзогчен и практика (Семде, Лонгде и Менгагде). Можно достичь реализации и без этого курса, а только на основе публичных учений Ринпоче. Группа людей в виде ДО организуется только для облегчения получения и практики учений Дзогчен, которые передаются ЧНН Ринпоче. Вскладчину вопросы решаются гораздо легче (например, перевод коренных текстов с тибетского, публикация книг, пособий и т.п.). В ДО практикуют то, на что в других школах в лучшем случае указывается вскользь, с оговоркой: "вы - прах земной, не смейте заглядываться на высоты Дзогчена". ЧНН является учеником Чангчуба Дордже, вокруг которого тоже была небольшая дзогчен-община (гар): Тибет - слабонаселенное место. ЧНН - преемник Чангчуба Дордже. ДО в планетарных масштабах была создана ЧНН. ЧНН - не единственный ученик своего учителя. Где остальные - не знаю. Вы превратно понимаете "высшие способности". В Тибете это означает человека, способного читать и понимать речь учителя. Таковых там было не так много (за исключением монастырской братии). В контексте ДЗогчена "высшие способности" также означают неподдельный интерес к Дзогчену. Если такой интерес есть, значит есть и связь с ДЗогченом. Такой человек совсем не "новичок". ДЗогчен подразумевает УДАЧУ. Надо быть счастливым везунчиком, чтобы обрести связь с этим учением, которая выражается в форме интереса к нему. ТАк что ДОшники - везунчики, их, как минимум, съели видьядхары в виде куска мяса на ганапудже.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Санти Маха Сангха - факультативный курс обучения по дзогчену, в ходе которого подробно освещаются все три раздела учений Дзогчен и практика (Семде, Лонгде и Менгагде). Можно достичь реализации и без этого курса, а только на основе публичных учений Ринпоче... ДЗогчен подразумевает УДАЧУ. Надо быть счастливым везунчиком, чтобы обрести связь с этим учением, которая выражается в форме интереса к нему. ТАк что ДОшники - везунчики, их, как минимум, съели видьядхары в виде куска мяса на ганапудже.


 :Big Grin:  Какой дивный бред, простите.

----------


## Jamtso

Вы, видимо, не слушаете учений Ринпоче. Но с удовольствием выносите странные суждения по любому поводу и без. Вам надо хоть раз посетить хотя бы ретрит Берхина, если уж так трудно понять Ринпоче или Кенце Еше.
Так, недавно Кенце Еше выразил предположение, что ДОшники - это, возможно, бывшие морепродукты, съеденные Ринпоче после приезда в Италию. И таким образом мидиям повезло, они переродились учениками Ринпоче.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Увы мне  :Big Grin:  Только вот как Вы решили достигать реализации без практики Янтра-йоги, которую Ринпоче на открытых ритритах не дает - сие науке неизвестно

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы превратно понимаете "высшие способности". В Тибете это означает человека, способного читать и понимать речь учителя. Таковых там было не так много (за исключением монастырской братии).


Извините, но это бред. 




> В контексте ДЗогчена "высшие способности" также означают неподдельный интерес к Дзогчену на пустом месте. Если такой интерес есть, значит есть и связь с ДЗогченом.


Тоже бредовое высказывание.

----------

Артем Тараненко (27.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2011)

----------


## Alekk

> В контексте ДЗогчена "высшие способности" также означают неподдельный интерес к Дзогчену на пустом месте. Если такой интерес есть, значит есть и связь с ДЗогченом.


Интересно, а какова часть членов ДО обладает этим неподдельным интересом в соотношении с той частью, которая обладает "поддельным" интересом. В контексте Дзогчена можно часто слышать возвышенные эпитеты, что это учение самое высшее, самое прямое, самое быстрое, оно для самых удачливых, самых продвинутых, самых правильных, самых лучших и т.д. и т.п. У многих такая реклама вызывает желание быть причастным к этой "элите", возникает "поддельный" интерес и высокомерие, которые не особо способствуют принципам самоосвобождения. Думаю, таким заинтересованным лаврами Дзогчена людям правильнее было бы начать с пути отречения.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (27.07.2011), Сергей Ч (27.07.2011), Уэф (27.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Думаю, таким заинтересованным лаврами Дзогчена людям правильнее было бы начать с пути отречения.


Только не увлекаться  :Smilie:  Очарование Тхеравадой есть коренное падение в тантре  :Smilie:

----------

Alekk (27.07.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

> Увы мне  Только вот как Вы решили достигать реализации без практики Янтра-йоги, которую Ринпоче на открытых ритритах не дает - сие науке неизвестно


А причем здесь Санти Маха Сангха? Ринпоче Янтру не дает, но зато Фабио на всех ретритах зажигает.

----------


## ullu

> Увы мне  Только вот как Вы решили достигать реализации без практики Янтра-йоги, которую Ринпоче на открытых ритритах не дает - сие науке неизвестно


Посредством Гуру-йоги, разумеется. 
Мне кажется ты воюешь с призраками самого себя сейчас. Хм.

Или даже не так.. мне кажется, ты воюешь в собственном тылу сейчас. Это кроме того, что вообще нет смысла воевать за истинное понимание Дзогчен  :Smilie: ).
Если что-то не точно, можно ж нормально дополнить и уточнить просто, чего сразу тельняшку то на груди рвать?

----------

Jamtso (27.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.07.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

> Извините, но это бред. 
> Тоже бредовое высказывание.


Я опираюсь на многочисленные высказывания Ринпоче по этому поводу, а вы - на собственную ясность?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я опираюсь на многочисленные высказывания Ринпоче по этому поводу, а вы - на собственную ясность?


Я опираюсь на тексты в которых всё достаточно хорошо прописывается.

----------


## Jamtso

> Интересно, а какова часть членов ДО обладает этим неподдельным интересом в соотношении с той частью, которая обладает "поддельным" интересом. У многих такая реклама вызывает желание быть причастным к этой "элите", возникает "поддельный" интерес и высокомерие, которые не особо способствуют принципам самоосвобождения. Думаю, таким заинтересованным лаврами Дзогчена людям правильнее было бы начать с пути отречения.


Человек, не имеющий связи с Дзогченом, к ДЗогчену не подойдет, несмотря ни на какую рекламу. Вы замечали, как много насекомых в местах, где дается учение? У них тоже появляется связь с учением, просто интерес поверхностный. Но это не означает, что в колеснице Ати нет методов для развития таких людей. Им просто лень ими заниматься.

----------


## Jamtso

> Я опираюсь на тексты в которых всё достаточно хорошо прописывается.


Тексты текстам рознь. Есть тексты прямого смысла, а есть тексты непрямого смысла. Те тексты, на которые вы, по всей видимости, опираетесь, являются текстами непрямого смысла. Почитайте "Кунжед Гьялпо", это отрезвляет.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А причем здесь Санти Маха Сангха? Ринпоче Янтру не дает, но зато Фабио на всех ретритах зажигает.


А что такое Санти Маха Сангха?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

> А что такое Санти Маха Сангха?


А чего вы распространяетесь тогда по поводу Санти Маха Сангхи, если не знаете о ней и спрашиваете только сейчас?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тексты текстам рознь. Есть тексты прямого смысла, а есть тексты непрямого смысла. Те тексты, на которые вы, по всей видимости, опираетесь, являются текстами непрямого смысла. Почитайте "Кунжед Гьялпо", это отрезвляет.


Советуйте кому-либо другому. Вы делаете предположение и даете совет, не зная ни меня, ни того, на какие тексты я опираюсь. Почитайте что-нибудь попроще, чем Кюндже Гьялпо. Может станет легче.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Только не увлекаться  Очарование Тхеравадой есть коренное падение в тантре


Это Вы сами придумали? ) Коренным падением является "Не следовать учению Будды"-  Неуважение к отдельным положениям или отказ от положений учения Победоносного.  Т.е. игнорирование Тхеравады намного ближе к коренному падению, чем то, что Вы написали. ) А если Вы имели ввиду "Оставление бодхичитты" (устремлённости к Пробуждению), то так и нужно было писать. А то  "очарование Тхеравадой"  звучит как-то странно  :Smilie:

----------

Велеслав (28.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

Санти Маха Сангха, что означает «Дзогчен-община», это курс обучения и практики из девяти уровней, который Чогьял Намкай Норбу начал в 1994 году. Цель Санти Маха Сангхи — обеспечить продолжение учения Дзогчен в чистоте — так, как его первоначально передал Гараб Дордже и как Учитель передает его более 30 лет в Дзогчен-общине. После базового уровня, содержание которого собрано в книге «Драгоценный сосуд», существуют три уровня, посвященных Семде, три уровня — Лонгде и последние три — Меннагде или Упадеше.

----------


## Legba

> Только не увлекаться  Очарование Тхеравадой есть коренное падение в тантре


Эвон как. Ну, во первых - все же очарование Хинаяной. Т.к. технически очароваться Тхеравадой  ни в Индии, ни в Тибете не представлялось возможным. Далеко очень.
А вот подумать - буду ка я практиковать исключительно для своей пользы - это можно где угодно.
Кроме того, путь отречения вполне может быть Махаянским. И тут уж точно никакго нарушения не будет.

----------

Велеслав (28.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.07.2011), Сергей Ч (27.07.2011), Уэф (27.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

> Советуйте кому-либо другому. Вы делаете предположение и даете совет, не зная ни меня, ни того, на какие тексты я опираюсь. Почитай что-нибудь попроще, чем Кюндже Гьялпо. Может станет легче.


Мне не нужно знать ни вас, ни тексты, достаточно ваших слов. Знаете, есть поговорка: чтобы понять, что яйцо тухлое, его не обязательно есть до конца. Достаточно понюхать.

----------


## Alekk

> Человек, не имеющий связи с Дзогченом, к ДЗогчену не подойдет, несмотря ни на какую рекламу. Вы замечали, как много насекомых в местах, где дается учение? У них тоже появляется связь с учением, просто интерес поверхностный. Но это не означает, что в колеснице Ати нет методов для развития таких людей. Им просто лень ими заниматься.


Как ни назови - поверхностным интересом или поддельным. Вопрос в том, каково соотношение "насекомых" и "кармических дзогченпов" в ДО. 
PS Сорри за эпитеты в кавычках, я их позаимствовал из цитаты.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А чего вы распространяетесь тогда по поводу Санти Маха Сангхи, если не знаете о ней и спрашиваете только сейчас?


Я у Вас спрашиваю, что такое Санти Маха Сангха, которую Вы назвали факультативом

----------


## Карма Палджор

> а чего вы мне тыкаете? Мне не нужно знать ни вас, ни тексты, достаточно ваших слов. Знаете, есть поговорка: чтобы понять, что яйцо тухлое, его не обязательно есть до конца. Достаточно понюхать.


Во-первых. Первичное сообщение уже изменено.
Во-вторых. Поговорка поговоркой, но вы опять-таки не знаете ни меня, ни текстов с которыми работаю. И похоже что не знаете, что в текстах по ати говориться. Кроме конечно того, что было переведено в рамках ДО по дзогчен. Это кстати также хорошо видно по вашим словам.

----------


## Jamtso

> Как ни назови - поверхностным интересом или поддельным. Вопрос в том, каково соотношение "насекомых" и "кармических дзогченпов" в ДО. 
> PS Сорри за эпитеты в кавычках, я их позаимствовал из цитаты.


Да не знаю я, каково это соотношение. Какая разница? Я отвечаю только за себя. ДЗогчен-община - это мощнейшее средство практики учения лично для меня. Спасибо всем, кто в ней состоит и кто ее создал.

----------


## Jamtso

> Я у Вас спрашиваю, что такое Санти Маха Сангха, которую Вы назвали факультативом


Вы не в курсе значения слова "факультатив"? В интернете можно справиться, там много всяких словарей. Это означает,что в Санти Маха Сангху, в смысле курса обучения СМС, в ДО никто палками не гонит. Хотите обучаетесь, не хотите - не обучаетесь. Именно это подразумевает слово "факультатив".

----------


## Jamtso

> Во-первых. Первичное сообщение уже изменено.
> Во-вторых. Поговорка поговоркой, но вы опять-таки не знаете ни меня, ни текстов с которыми работаю. И похоже что не знаете, что в текстах по ати говориться. Кроме конечно того, что было переведено в рамках ДО по дзогчен. Это кстати также хорошо видно по вашим словам.


Спасибо за изменение сообщения, будем придерживаться цивилизованных рамок общения.
Интересно, а какие другие тексты по Ати вам доступны? И являются ли такие переводы квалифицированными? У меня очень большие сомнения на сей счет.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Посредством Гуру-йоги, разумеется. 
> Мне кажется ты воюешь с призраками самого себя сейчас. Хм.
> 
> Или даже не так.. мне кажется, ты воюешь в собственном тылу сейчас. Это кроме того, что вообще нет смысла воевать за истинное понимание Дзогчен ).
> Если что-то не точно, можно ж нормально дополнить и уточнить просто, чего сразу тельняшку то на груди рвать?


Основа Учения - изучение, практика и переживания совершенные
Содержащегося в сутнрах и тантрах учения Будды, которое совершенно.
И учения Ума Самантабхадры - метода и их сущности, согласующихся в совершенстве
С помощью тантр, лунгов и упадеш Полного Совершенства, а также янтра-йоги

...и все это названо факультативом. Тань, о чем тут дальше говорить? Фабио у него зажигает.  :Smilie:  Тогден Ургьен Тендзин и Аю Кхандро того просто не знали, что можно прийти и потусить на недельном ритрите раз в году и все будет пучком  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я опираюсь на многочисленные высказывания Ринпоче по этому поводу, а вы - на собственную ясность?


Цитаты в студию плиз

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну, во первых - все же очарование Хинаяной.


 :Smilie:  Тхеравадины обижаются. Но вы правы. Там именно так

----------


## Legba

> Стопстопстоп Давайте не мешать все в кучу. Для начала Дзогчен - это состояние, Учение Дзогчен - это Учение, а ДО - это организация.


Мне кажется, вопрос ставится немного иначе:

"Членство, как и любой вид официального обязательства дает ощущение принадлежности к чему-то. 
И очень важно понять, что нет разницы между Дзогчен Общиной и Учением Дзогчен. 
Мы очень часто слышим такие высказывания, как: "Я интересуюсь учением, но мне совершенно 
нет дела до Общины". Ринпоче такого не любит, так как Дзогчен Община и учение Дзогчен - 
это одно и то же." 

Еши Намкай

----------

Jamtso (27.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (27.07.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

> ...и все это названо факультативом. Тань, о чем тут дальше говорить? Фабио у него зажигает.  Тогден Ургьен Тендзин и Аю Кхандро того просто не знали, что можно прийти и потусить на недельном ритрите раз в году и все будет пучком


Вы действительно Дон Кихот, любите воевать с ветряными мельницами за правду!  :Smilie:  Прикольно!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы не в курсе значения слова "факультатив"? В интернете можно справиться, там много всяких словарей. Это означает,что в Санти Маха Сангху, в смысле курса обучения СМС, в ДО никто палками не гонит. Хотите обучаетесь, не хотите - не обучаетесь. Именно это подразумевает слово "факультатив".


Слово "факультатив" означает - "необязательный" Вы "Драгоценный сосуд" хотя бы листали?

----------


## ullu

> ...и все это названо факультативом. Тань, о чем тут дальше говорить? Фабио у него зажигает.  Тогден Ургьен Тендзин и Аю Кхандро того просто не знали, что можно прийти и потусить на недельном ритрите раз в году и все будет пучком


Свящееенная война. Тададам  :Smilie: 
Я понимаю, что товарищ Уэф всех завел, и тихо слился ( шутка )  :Smilie: ) Но это не означает, что продолжать драться нужно МЕЖДУ СОБОЙ.
А то это как в истории, когда не надо лезть разнимать дерущихся, а то и тебе наваляют, причем с обеих сторон  :Smilie: 

Вот с чего ты взял, что Jamtso это вообще имел ввиду:"можно прийти и потусить на недельном ритрите раз в году и все будет пучком "?
По моему он ВООБЩЕ не об этом. Ну то есть настолько ВООБЩЕ, что вообще вообще вообще  :Smilie:

----------

Jamtso (27.07.2011), Уэф (27.07.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Интересно, а какие другие тексты по Ати вам доступны? И являются ли такие переводы квалифицированными? У меня очень большие сомнения на сей счет.


Какие мне доступны? Разные и из разных собраний текстов. Причем для себя я их не перевожу, поскольку сравнительно свободно читаю и работаю с тибетским языком. Поскольку вы не являетесь в этом экспертом, то ваши сомнения меня не интересуют  :Smilie:

----------


## Jamtso

> Какие мне доступны? Разные и из разных собраний текстов. Причем для себя я их не перевожу, поскольку сравнительно свободно читаю и работаю с тибетским языком. Поскольку вы не являетесь в этом экспертом, то ваши сомнения меня не интересуют


Да мало ли кто умеет говорить по-тибетски! Вы что ориентируетесь в древнем тибетском? Тексты, которые вы читаете, если это так и есть, написаны после 14 века в лучшем случае. Тексты 8 века вряд ли вам по зубам, если даже виднейшие переводчики (А.Клементе, Э.Гуариско, Д.Велби) столбенеют. Вы вот это читали? 
Двадцать один текст Семде: 

1. Rigpai Khujug  
2. Tsalchen Trugpa
 3. Khyungchen Dingwa 
4. Dola Serzhun 
5. Minuppai Gyaltsen 

Это труды из «пяти ранних переводов

6. Tsemo Chungyal 
7. Namkhai Gyalpo
8. Dewa Trakhöd 
9. Dzogpa Chiching
10. Changchubsem Tig 
11. Dewa Rabjam 
12. Soggi Khorlo 
13. Thigle Trugpa
14. Dzogpa Chichöd
15. Yidzhin Norbu 
16. Kundu Rigpa 
17. Jetsen Tampa
18. Gompa Töndrub 

Вместе они составляют «восемнадцать малых текстов Семде». 

19. Kunjed Gyalpo 
20. Medjung Gyalpo 
21. Dochu 

Итого двадцать один текст.

----------


## Jamtso

> Слово "факультатив" означает - "необязательный" Вы "Драгоценный сосуд" хотя бы листали?


Скажите, а вас на экзамен по СМС кто-нибудь палкой гонит? Пароль на веб-трансляции отнимают за непосещение ретрита по СМС?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да мало ли кто умеет говорить по-тибетски! Вы что ориентируетесь в древнем тибетском? Тексты, которые вы читаете, если это так и есть, написаны после 14 века в лучшем случае.


Высказывание, которое не имеет основания. А еще говорите про культурную форму ведения диалога.




> Тексты 8 века вряд ли вам по зубам, если даже виднейшие переводчики (А.Клементе, Э.Гуариско, Д.Велби) столбенеют.


Ой-ой-ой. Это не единственные переводчики в мире. И не единственные переводчики, которые работают с текстами ати-йоги. А то что они столбенеют - так факты в студию. А то опять безосновательное высказывание.




> Вы вот это читали?


Ну вы бы хотя бы набрали корректно названия. Просто шутки ради. Что-то из них читал, что-то не читал. Пять ранних тоже читал. Читал и другие тексты скажем Вайрочаны того же периода. И много-много других текстов по ати. Столбняка не получил.

К слову сказать у Лонгченпы есть еще классификация на 24 текста раздела семде. Да и тексты раздела менагде попадались. Как-то тоже можно было понять без особых проблем. Так что если у вас есть трудности с пониманием текстов, не стоит считать что все остальные также плохо всё понимают.

----------

Артем Тараненко (28.07.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

> Высказывание, которое не имеет основания.


Почему не имеет? Вы хотите сказать, что современный тибетский и тибетский 8 века - идентичны? 




> Ой-ой-ой. Это не единственные переводчики в мире. И не единственные переводчики, которые работают с текстами ати-йоги. А то что они столбенеют - так факты в студию. А то опять безосновательное высказывание.


 Это конкретное высказывание основано на словах Джима Велби, услышанных мной из первых уст. Текст "Кунжед Гьялпо" до сих пор не переведен полностью (только на 60%) по причине существенных лингвистических трудностей. Тантра "Меджунг" переводилась много лет и только сейчас выйдут эти 40 стр. текста, в котором по-прежнему есть вопросы по переводу. 




> Ну вы бы хотя бы набрали корректно названия.


 Эти названия приведены в фонетическом прочтении, а не на Вайли, так что не стоит сильно беспокоиться.




> Что-то из них читал, что-то не читал. Пять ранних тоже читал. Читал и другие тексты скажем Вайрочаны того же периода. И много-много других текстов по ати. Столбняка не получил.


Почему же прочтение этих текстов никак не отразилось на вашем знании, и вы до сих пор не уяснили, что такое "высшие способности"?

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Мне кажется, вопрос ставится немного иначе:
> 
> "Членство, как и любой вид официального обязательства дает ощущение принадлежности к чему-то. 
> И очень важно понять, что нет разницы между Дзогчен Общиной и Учением Дзогчен. 
> Мы очень часто слышим такие высказывания, как: "Я интересуюсь учением, но мне совершенно 
> нет дела до Общины". Ринпоче такого не любит, так как Дзогчен Община и учение Дзогчен - 
> это одно и то же." 
> 
> Еши Намкай


Очень интересно... На дхарма.орг кто-то привел и другие цитаты из этого выпуска "Зеркала". Вот например еще насчет членства:
"Вопрос (из аудитории - прим. Логос): Итак, когда мы говорим о продажах, их объекты — это
книги и записи?
Ответ (Еши Намкая - прим. Логос) : Самая главная вещь, которую мы продаем — это член-
ство. Концепция ясна?" . 
Полный текст доступен по приведенным ссылкам. Хотелось бы услышать комментарии на этот счет.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Почему не имеет? Вы хотите сказать, что современный тибетский и тибетский 8 века - идентичны?


Я хочу сказать, что в вашем сообщении был переход на личность. Плюс то что вы опять привели утверждение относительно собеседника, не знаю его. А это противоречит местным правилам.




> Это конкретное высказывание основано на словах Джима Велби, услышанных мной из первых уст.


Вы разное могли услышать, как показывает эта ветка. Так что это не аргумент.




> Текст "Кунжед Гьялпо" до сих пор не переведен полностью (только на 60%) по причине существенных лингвистических трудностей. Тантра "Меджунг" переводилась много лет и только сейчас выйдут эти 40 стр. текста, в котором по-прежнему есть вопросы по переводу.


Опять-таки это проблемы конкретных переводчиков, но не всех, кто занимается текстами.




> Эти названия приведены в фонетическом прочтении, а не на Вайли, так что не стоит сильно беспокоиться.


В Тибете вас бы не поняли. Вдобавок восьмой текст называется, строго говоря, по-другому.




> Почему же прочтение этих текстов никак не отразилось на вашем знании, и вы до сих пор не уяснили, что такое "высшие способности"?


Похоже вы их не читали, раз говорите про "высшие способности" и относите свое утверждение к этим текстам. Может хотите обсудить дола сержюн? Там правда про способности не очень много говориться. А в некоторых текстах это понятие вообще не употребляется.

----------


## Jamtso

> Я хочу сказать, что в вашем сообщении был переход на личность. Плюс то что вы опять привели утверждение относительно собеседника, не знаю его. А это противоречит местным правилам.


 Там нет перехода на личности, а есть описание ситуации в общем. У нас в стране не готовят переводчиков с древнего тибетского языка. Так что в целом ситуация с пониманием древних текстов плачевна. Переводы в стиле художественной самодеятельности - не в счет.




> Вы разное могли услышать, как показывает эта ветка. Так что это не аргумент.


 Ну если цитирование первоисточника для вас не аргумент, тогда больше не о чем и говорить. Для меня мнение профессионального переводчика с тибетского, имеющего 2 научных степени, звучит гораздо более убедительно, чем ваше бахвальство.




> Опять-таки это проблемы конкретных переводчиков, но не всех, кто занимается текстами.


 Да, кто-то изучает тексты, чтобы практиковать, а кто-то, чтобы "галочку" поставить.




> В Тибете вас бы не поняли. Вдобавок восьмой текст называется, строго говоря, по-другому.


 А мне не нужно, чтобы в Тибете меня понимали. У меня есть Учитель, который говорит на знакомом мне языке и руководит группой переводчиков, которые переводят необходимые тибетские тексты на знакомый мне язык.




> Похоже вы их не читали, раз говорите про "высшие способности" и относите свое утверждение к этим текстам. Может хотите обсудить дола сержюн? Там правда про способности не очень много говориться. А в некоторых текстах это понятие вообще не употребляется.


 Самая главная "высшая" способность - интерес к учению, все остальные 4 вида способностей - дело наживное. Жаль что тексты не пошли впрок.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Там нет перехода на личности, а есть описание ситуации в общем. У нас в стране не готовят переводчиков с древнего тибетского языка. Так что в целом ситуация с пониманием древних текстов плачевна. Переводы в стиле художественной самодеятельности - не в счет.


Переводчиков готовили. Вопрос только в том, что вы понимаете под древнетибетским  :Smilie:  Даже многие сутры не переводились на новый язык, а так и остались на старом.




> Ну если цитирование первоисточника для вас не аргумент, тогда больше не о чем и говорить. Для меня мнение профессионального переводчика с тибетского, имеющего 2 научных степени, звучит гораздо более убедительно, чем ваше бахвальство.


Опять переход на личность. И опять незнание собеседника. Это только один из большого числа переводчиков. 




> Да, кто-то изучает тексты, чтобы практиковать, а кто-то, чтобы "галочку" поставить.


Снова считать переходом на личности?




> А мне не нужно, чтобы в Тибете меня понимали. У меня есть Учитель, который говорит на знакомом мне языке и руководит группой переводчиков, которые переводят необходимые тибетские тексты на знакомый мне язык.


Ну вот и выяснили, что в принципе мнение других лиц - вам не важно. Так что же вы тогда здесь распинаетесь?




> Самая главная "высшая" способность - интерес к учению, все остальные 4 вида способностей - дело наживное.


Цитаты из коренных текстов в студию. Высказывание без основания - пустая болтовня.
Впрочем попытайтесь хотя бы найти высказывание даже не в коренных текстах, но просто в текстах по дзогчен (пусть даже до 15-го века).

----------


## Jamtso

> Переводчиков готовили. Вопрос только в том, что вы понимаете под древнетибетским


 Я понимаю тибетский образца 8 века как древнетибетский. Как в прошлом в СССР или сейчас в России могли готовить таких спецов без наличия тибетских учителей? Не подскажете?




> Опять переход на личность. И опять незнание собеседника. Это только один из большого числа переводчиков.


 Физиков полно, Эйнштейнов мало. Понимаете, о чем я?




> Ну вот и выяснили, что в принципе мнение других лиц - вам не важно. Так что же вы тогда здесь распинаетесь?


 С чего вы взяли? Мне очень интересно мнение действительно профессиональных людей.




> Цитаты из коренных текстов в студию. Высказывание без основания - пустая болтовня.
> Впрочем попытайтесь хотя бы найти высказывание даже не в коренных текстах, но просто в текстах по дзогчен (пусть даже до 15-го века).


 ПРо способности надо смотреть здесь, например: Sog bzlog pa Blo gros rgyal mtshan, Sem sde'i khrid yig. соч. 23, с 380.6. 
Вы таки заболтали первоначальную тему этой ветки.

----------


## Jamtso

Вот вам перечень 5 способностей (dbang po rnam pa lnga): вера (интерес), упорство или прилежание, присутствие, созерцание и праджня. Этот перечень приводится в примечании в тексте ДЖигме Лингпы "Денньи шингта" (не буду я все тибетское название писать)

----------


## Svarog

> Очень интересно... На дхарма.орг кто-то привел и другие цитаты из этого выпуска "Зеркала". Вот например еще насчет членства:
> "Вопрос (из аудитории - прим. Логос): Итак, когда мы говорим о продажах, их объекты — это
> книги и записи?
> Ответ (Еши Намкая - прим. Логос) : Самая главная вещь, которую мы продаем — это член-
> ство. Концепция ясна?" . 
> Полный текст доступен по приведенным ссылкам. Хотелось бы услышать комментарии на этот счет.


Если бы Вы не поленились привести весь абзац целиком, было бы более честно  :Wink: 
Мне лично после Вашего поста потребовались комментарии, а после прочтения всего абзаца - нет, все вполне логично и здраво.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я понимаю тибетский образца 8 века как древнетибетский. Как в прошлом в СССР или сейчас в России могли готовить таких спецов без наличия тибетских учителей? Не подскажете?


Вообще-то очень многие тексты переводились в то время. И был также составлен своеобразный словарь для переводчиков-тибетцев, ныне включенный в Тенгьюр. Переводы некоторых текстов встречал одновременно и на старом и новом языках. Смертельных для переводчика различий там нет. Как говориться - было бы желание. Кто сейчас готовит, сказать трудно. Сейчас больше ориентируются на речь, разговорный язык, а не на письменный




> Физиков полно, Эйнштейнов мало. Понимаете, о чем я?


Опять воспринимать как наезд? 




> С чего вы взяли? Мне очень интересно мнение действительно профессиональных людей.


Из ваших слов.




> А мне не нужно, чтобы в Тибете меня понимали. У меня есть Учитель, который говорит на знакомом мне языке и руководит группой переводчиков, которые переводят необходимые тибетские тексты на знакомый мне язык.


По-моему достаточно ясно. Я, меня, моё, мне... забавно.




> ПРо способности надо смотреть здесь, например: Sog bzlog pa Blo gros rgyal mtshan, Sem sde'i khrid yig. соч. 23, с 380.6. 
> Вы таки заболтали первоначальную тему этой ветки.


Я просил коренные тексты. Или хотя бы тантры. На худой конец - хотя бы то, что содержится в Кама. И желательно не источник 16-17 веков, у которого в сунгбуме отсутствует указанный вами текст. Вы хоть можете разговаривать, не уклоняясь от вопросов?

----------


## Legba

> Вот вам перечень 5 способностей (dbang po rnam pa lnga): вера (интерес), упорство или прилежание, присутствие, созерцание и праджня. Этот перечень приводится в примечании в тексте ДЖигме Лингпы "Денньи шингта" (не буду я все тибетское название писать)


О, куда лучше. Ну согласитесь, это вовсе не тоже самое, что "означает человека, способного читать и понимать речь учителя". )))

----------

Артем Тараненко (28.07.2011), Карма Палджор (28.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот вам перечень 5 способностей (dbang po rnam pa lnga): вера (интерес), упорство или прилежание, присутствие, созерцание и праджня. Этот перечень приводится в примечании в тексте ДЖигме Лингпы "Денньи шингта" (не буду я все тибетское название писать)


Когда говорят о высших и низших способностях, подразумевают и другие вещи. А когда говорят о способностях индивида, то говорят о его пяти способностях, но к типам личности это имеет мало отношения

----------

Сергей Ч (27.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> О, куда лучше. Ну согласитесь, это вовсе не тоже самое, что "означает человека, способного читать и понимать речь учителя". )))


Ага. Забавно. Особенно если учесть что термин может переводиться как пять сил, а не способностей. И что еще веселее, так Велби также считает

----------


## Legba

> Ага. Забавно. Особенно если учесть что термин может переводиться как пять сил, а не способностей. И что еще веселее, так Велби также считает


Нееет. Самое веселое, что "пять сил" (паньча бала), не имеют никакого специфического дзогченовского контекста, и присутствуют даже в Палийском Каноне.
Дальнейшие подробности: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodhipakkhiyadhamma
Безусловно, именно "пять сил" ННР использовал при объяснении, что же такое "высшие способности". 
Но увы, оные силы необходимы и тому, кто движется по пути Парамитаяны (и, о ужас, Шравакаяны).
Сорри.

----------

Jamtso (27.07.2011), Карма Палджор (27.07.2011), Сергей Ч (27.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

> Вы хоть можете разговаривать, не уклоняясь от вопросов?


Вообще-то с самого начала меня интересовали только вопросы заданные г-ном У. Человек интересовался, что это за ДО такая, зачем и почему... Вы же увели разговор в далекую сторону от первоначально заданных вопросов. И насколько сейчас выясняется даже ДЖигме ЛИнгпа вам не указ.

----------


## Jamtso

> О, куда лучше. Ну согласитесь, это вовсе не тоже самое, что "означает человека, способного читать и понимать речь учителя". )))


 Такую интерпретацию приводит ЧНН Ринпоче, энциклопедически эрудированный в буддизме человек, при объяснении способностей. Он это повторяет из ретрита в ретрит, видимо, мало повторяет.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Если бы Вы не поленились привести весь абзац целиком, было бы более честно 
> Мне лично после Вашего поста потребовались комментарии, а после прочтения всего абзаца - нет, все вполне логично и здраво.


Если бы Вы не поленились прочитать сообщение внимательно, обнаружили бы ссылки на полный тест.  :Wink:  

P.S.Полный текст действительно стоит прочитать, там еще много интересного содержится, однако по объему он большой, поэтому я ограничился ссылками.

----------


## Jamtso

> Когда говорят о высших и низших способностях, подразумевают и другие вещи. А когда говорят о способностях индивида, то говорят о его пяти способностях, но к типам личности это имеет мало отношения


 Да, подразумевают и другие вещи тоже. А что типы личности не нуждаются в присутствии или праджне? Это какие-то отличные от индивидов "инопланетяне"?

----------


## Уэф

> Вы замечали, как много насекомых в местах, где дается учение? У них тоже появляется связь с учением, просто интерес поверхностный. Но это не означает, что в колеснице Ати нет методов для развития таких людей. Им просто лень ими заниматься.


ничего не понятно, но очень интересно!  :Wink: 
можно поподробнее?

----------


## Legba

> Такую интерпретацию приводит ЧНН Ринпоче, энциклопедически эрудированный в буддизме человек, при объяснении способностей. Он это повторяет из ретрита в ретрит, видимо, мало повторяет.


Простие, а Вы вот сами верите, что от того, что нечто часто повторяет даже самый эрудированный человек это становится истиной?
Ну хорошо, коль скоро Вы это поняли - объясните мне, многогрешному.
Как так вышло, что обладание "праджней" или "самадхи" означает вдруг, что человек способен читать и понимать устную речь?!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2011)

----------


## Jamtso

> ничего не понятно, но очень интересно! 
> можно поподробнее?


 Уэф, ну вот и вы! А мы тут из-за вас трам-тарарам устроили.  :Smilie:  Вам про что поподробнее?

----------


## Jamtso

> Простие, а Вы вот сами верите, что от того, что нечто часто повторяет даже самый эрудированный человек это становится истиной?


 Я стараюсь проверять слова, как минимум, на собственном опыте. И именно эти слова Ринпоче проверку опытом прошли на 1000%




> Ну хорошо, коль скоро Вы это поняли - объясните мне, многогрешному.
> Как так вышло, что обладание "праджней" или "самадхи" означает вдруг, что человек способен читать и понимать устную речь?!


 Праджня это в том числе и различающая мудрость. Как вы думаете, человек, умеющий читать - различать буквы и слова - обладает хоть какой-нибудь праджней по сравнению с тем, кто совсем не читает и не стремится понимать устную речь Учителя? ННР часто рассказывает о том, как он пытался дать учение тибетцам в Непале. 1) Он еле-еле уговорил их остаться, т.к. им достаточно было получить благословение; 2) когда же они все-таки остались, и Ринпоче стал давать наипростейшее учение, они его не слушали, вели свои разговоры, потом заторопились и ушли. Это Ринпоче называет низкими способностями. У людей нет даже простейшего интереса к учению, книжек они не читают.

----------


## Уэф

> Вот вам перечень 5 способностей (dbang po rnam pa lnga): вера (интерес), упорство или прилежание, присутствие, созерцание и праджня. Этот перечень приводится в примечании в тексте ДЖигме Лингпы "Денньи шингта" (не буду я все тибетское название писать)


вы знаете таких?

----------


## Уэф

> Уэф, ну вот и вы! А мы тут из-за вас трам-тарарам устроили.  Вам про что поподробнее?


ха-ха! я значит в ваших склоках виноват?!... увольте, милостивый государь.
а поподробнее вот про эти чудеса: "У них тоже появляется связь с учением, просто интерес поверхностный. Но это не означает, что в колеснице Ати нет методов для развития таких людей. Им просто лень ими заниматься."
что за методы? кому лень? и еще, сначала вы сказали "насекомые", потом "люди"...? )))
про всё это поподробнее, если можно. это ведь ваша мысль была а не цитата?

----------


## Jamtso

> а поподробнее вот про эти чудеса: "У них тоже появляется связь с учением, просто интерес поверхностный. Но это не означает, что в колеснице Ати нет методов для развития таких людей. Им просто лень ими заниматься."
> что за методы? кому лень? и еще, сначала вы сказали "насекомые", потом "люди"...? )))
> про всё это поподробнее, если можно. это ведь ваша мысль была а не цитата?


Это цитата слов Чогьяла Намкая Норбу и Кенце Еше. Когда произносятся слова учения, особенно некоторые священные мантры и строфы (например слоги шести пространств Самантабхадры), то все, кто слышат эти звуки, обретают причину становления на путь освобождения. Это называется "освобождение через слушание". Все мошки, комары и прочая живность, которые слышат такие звуки, тоже обретают причину становления на путь и перерождаются, по возможности, учениками соответствующих Учителей, которые эти звуки произносили. Но как можно ожидать, интерес таких новоявленных людей неглубок, способности ограничены, но их тянет к месту, где дается такое учение. В колеснице Ати есть методы для усиления способностей людей, чтобы они смогли по-настоящему практиковать дзогчен.

----------


## Jamtso

> вы знаете таких?


 Каких таких?

----------


## Уэф

> В колеснице Ати есть методы для усиления способностей людей, чтобы они смогли по-настоящему практиковать дзогчен.


что это за методы? и вы так и не сказали кому и что лень?

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> что это за методы?


 нёндро 100000, лучше сделать несколько раз - очень усиливает способности )))))))

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (27.07.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Каких таких?


ну ёжкин-кот! обладающих, перчисленными вами же, способностями конечно!
или хотя бы вот этими 3-мя: присутствие, созерцание и праджня.
хотя бы - в смысле что таких то уж точно не много, проще ответить. )

----------


## Уэф

> нёндро 100000, лучше сделать несколько раз - очень усиливает способности )))))))


простите, нёндро это раздел Ати-йоги? речь шла именно об этом!

----------


## Jamtso

> что это за методы? и вы так и не сказали кому и что лень?


 Методы - многочисленные и разнообразнейшие семдзины и рушены, методы семде и лонгде. Лень всем этим заниматься есть у тех, кто раньше были насекомыми, т.к. лень относится к порокам, проистекающим от неведения. Неведение - причина перерождения животным. Вот люди и ходят на учения, ретриты, а учиться особо не хотят.

----------


## Jamtso

> ну ёжкин-кот! обладающих, перчисленными вами же, способностями конечно!
> или хотя бы вот этими 3-мя: присутствие, созерцание и праджня.
> хотя бы - в смысле что таких то уж точно не много, проще ответить. )


 Ну знаете ли, я ваши мысли читать не умею. Извиняйте. Могу судить только о себе: у меня есть интерес к учению, более-менее обычное присутствие, более-менее прилежание и усердие к постижению и практике, более-менее нормально с различающей праджней и откровенно плохо с праджней постижения пустотности (опять же лень-матушка заниматься нужными методами), с устойчивым созерцанием тоже плохо, но бывают проблески. Про других ничего сказать не могу, потому как не знаю.

----------


## Уэф

> Методы - многочисленные и разнообразнейшие семдзины и рушены, методы семде и лонгде. Лень всем этим заниматься есть у тех, кто раньше были насекомыми, т.к. лень относится к порокам, проистекающим от неведения. Неведение - причина перерождения животным. Вот люди и ходят на учения, ретриты, а учиться особо не хотят.


это вы предварительные практики перечислили? ))) ну, для тех у которых интерес не глубок, и способности ограничены? да?

----------


## Уэф

> Ну знаете ли, я ваши мысли читать не умею. Извиняйте. Могу судить только о себе: у меня есть интерес к учению, более-менее обычное присутствие, более-менее прилежание и усердие к постижению и практике, более-менее нормально с различающей праджней и откровенно плохо с праджней постижения пустотности (опять же лень-матушка заниматься нужными методами), с устойчивым созерцанием тоже плохо, но бывают проблески. Про других ничего сказать не могу, потому как не знаю.


а можете рассказать как вы понимаете эти три термина?
"более-менее обычное присутствие" - это значит что ваше тело более-менее присутствует в пространстве?  :Wink:

----------


## Jamtso

> это вы предварительные практики перечислили? ))) ну, для тех у которых интерес не глубок, и способности ограничены? да?


 Ага. В дзогчене нет деления на предварительные и основные практики. В дзогчене прибежище является основной практикой.

----------


## Jamtso

> а можете рассказать как вы понимаете эти три термина?
> "более-менее обычное присутствие" - это значит что ваше тело более-менее присутствует в пространстве?


Нет это означает, что мне большую часть времени удается сохранять присутствие ума в здесь и сейчас.

----------


## Топпер

> Тхеравадины обижаются.


Не в этом разделе.

----------


## Уэф

> Ага. В дзогчене нет деления на предварительные и основные практики. В дзогчене прибежище является основной практикой.


прекрасно! но ведь вы сами сказали: "Но как можно ожидать, интерес таких новоявленных людей неглубок, способности ограничены, но их тянет к месту, где дается такое учение. В колеснице Ати есть методы для усиления способностей людей, чтобы они смогли по-настоящему практиковать дзогчен." что в таком случае вы имели в виду? я именно об этом, и уже довольно давно спрашиваю! будьте же так добры...)

----------


## Уэф

> Нет это означает, что мне большую часть времени удается сохранять присутствие ума в здесь и сейчас.


а что по вашему означает "присутствовать здесь и сейчас"? пока ваш ответ нисколько не противоречит моему предположению о координатах тела в пространстве  :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мне кажется, вопрос ставится немного иначе:
> 
> "Членство, как и любой вид официального обязательства дает ощущение принадлежности к чему-то. 
> И очень важно понять, что нет разницы между Дзогчен Общиной и Учением Дзогчен. 
> Мы очень часто слышим такие высказывания, как: "Я интересуюсь учением, но мне совершенно 
> нет дела до Общины". Ринпоче такого не любит, так как Дзогчен Община и учение Дзогчен - 
> это одно и то же." 
> 
> Еши Намкай


Здесь нет противоречия.  :Smilie:  Горошек в салате это и горошек и салат

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вот с чего ты взял, что Jamtso это вообще имел ввиду:"можно прийти и потусить на недельном ритрите раз в году и все будет пучком "?
> По моему он ВООБЩЕ не об этом. Ну то есть настолько ВООБЩЕ, что вообще вообще вообще


С фразы: "...Можно достичь реализации и без этого курса, а только на основе публичных учений Ринпоче...", хотя в самом первом абзаце говорится о том. что такое фундамент Ати. Судя по отсутствию ответа на мои вопросы, человек кроме эмоции и энтузязизьма вообще ничего не демонстрирует. Но бум опираться на факты  :Smilie:  Человек заявил, что можно достичь реализации на основе открытых лекций, забив на то, чему Ринпоче посвятил все свою жизнь  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> если даже виднейшие переводчики (А.Клементе, Э.Гуариско, Д.Велби) столбенеют.


Родной мой, Вы при этом "столбенении" присутствовали, что с таким знанием дела заявляете то, в чем не бельмеса не смыслите?  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Скажите, а вас на экзамен по СМС кто-нибудь палкой гонит? Пароль на веб-трансляции отнимают за непосещение ретрита по СМС?


А вас из сансары кто-то гонит? отбирают пароль за валяние на диване и курение травы, воровство и прочие приятные мелочи? Не путайте "не обуславливать" и "факультативно"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2011)

----------


## Rushny

> Ага. В дзогчене нет деления на предварительные и основные практики.


???

В традиции Чоклинг Терсар Дзогчену учат на основе открытых еще в ХІХ веке тэрма. Т. е. традиционным образом. 
В этой традиции ньондро для практик Ати очень даже есть. Многие в России и в Украине его делают.

Это означает, что Дзогчены разные бывают?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (28.07.2011), Уэф (28.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Текст "Кунжед Гьялпо" до сих пор не переведен полностью (только на 60%) по причине существенных лингвистических трудностей.


Вы не забывайте, что в ДО не принято особо поддерживать переводчиков. Фонд поддержки переводчиков не наполняется и на малую часть, потому вместо того, чтобы заниматься переводами переводчикам необходимо выполнять и кучу иной, отвлекающей их работы

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2011)

----------


## ullu

> С фразы: "...Можно достичь реализации и без этого курса, а только на основе публичных учений Ринпоче...", хотя в самом первом абзаце говорится о том. что такое фундамент Ати. Судя по отсутствию ответа на мои вопросы, человек кроме эмоции и энтузязизьма вообще ничего не демонстрирует. Но бум опираться на факты  Человек заявил, что можно достичь реализации на основе открытых лекций, забив на то, чему Ринпоче посвятил все свою жизнь


Слушай, ну я тоже думаю, что можно достичь реализации на основе открытых лекций. 
Во-первых, потому, что открытые лекции это Гуру-йога, и совершенно однозначно можно достичь полной реализации практикуя только её. А во-вторых, Ринпоче постоянно объясняет базовый СМС на открытых лекциях. Ну просто постоянно. Так что мимо фундамента не проскочишь :Smilie: 
Хотела написать ещё в третьих и в четвертых и т.д., но решила что этих двух вполне же достаточно? 

Но я была удивлена не тем, что ты не согласен по поводу открытых лекций. А тем, в какой форме это проявляется. Нафига нападать то и унижать собеседника? Неужели нельзя вежливо , не агрессивно и уважительно выразить свое мнение?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А мне не нужно, чтобы в Тибете меня понимали. У меня есть Учитель, который говорит на знакомом мне языке и руководит группой переводчиков, которые переводят необходимые тибетские тексты на знакомый мне язык.


Ну вот он и ответ на вопрос высшие ли у Вас способности.  :Big Grin:  ЧННР говорит на эту тему совершенно другое и именно по этому подготовка переводчиков и изучение тибетского языка идет особой темой в ИШШ

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не в этом разделе.


Бханте, а вот скажите мне, вот Вы ж в курсе вариантов смысла слова "ваджр". Вот почему ваджраянцы не обижаются на то, что их хероянцами назвали, а хинаянцы обижаются?  :Smilie: ))

----------

Денис Евгеньев (29.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так что мимо фундамента не проскочишь


Ща, погодь. Слова спишу  :Smilie: 




> Но я была удивлена не тем, что ты не согласен по поводу открытых лекций. А тем, в какой форме это проявляется. Нафига нападать то и унижать собеседника? Неужели нельзя вежливо , не агрессивно и уважительно выразить свое мнение?


Вы все сговорились что ли? Если человек говорит бред, то это называется "говорить бред",а фраза "Какой бред!" является констатацией факта.  :Smilie:  Кроме того, совершенно очевидно, что уровень подготовленности товарища стремится к нулю, а в таких случаях по правилам риторики рекомендуется говорить максимально коротко и понятными словами.  :Smilie:  Так что где тут агрессия - не понил.  :Smilie:  Хотя вполне объяснимо. ибо мидия недожеванная  :Big Grin:

----------

Уэф (28.07.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Ща, погодь. Слова спишу


Только не цитируй ничего пож. А то я себя дурно чувствую когда ДС в расход для спора идет. 
Лучше все пусть будут сразу правы, я не права и все хорошо  :Smilie:  



> Вы все сговорились что ли? Если человек говорит бред, то это называется "говорить бред",а фраза "Какой бред!" является констатацией факта.  Кроме того, совершенно очевидно, что уровень подготовленности товарища стремится к нулю, а в таких случаях по правилам риторики рекомендуется говорить максимально коротко и понятными словами.  Так что где тут агрессия - не понил.  Хотя вполне объяснимо. ибо мидия недожеванная


Вот иди тогда Патрула Ринпоче "Мой совет самому себе " читать. Там есть про грубую речь все.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (28.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это означает, что Дзогчены разные бывают?


Это значит, что понимание бывает разным. Если выполнить перечень практик базового уровня. как раз Нендро и получится  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> ???
> 
> В традиции Чоклинг Терсар Дзогчену учат на основе открытых еще в ХІХ веке тэрма. Т. е. традиционным образом. 
> В этой традиции ньондро для практик Ати очень даже есть. Многие в России и в Украине его делают.
> 
> Это означает, что Дзогчены разные бывают?


спасибо за уточнение! именно к этому я и пытался подвести беседу (возможно весьма коряво, спорить не буду)! допустим набрать в гугле "дзогчен" - так там и вывалится одна сплошная ДО да ЧННР, ни тебе Нагарджуны, ни Вайрочаны, ни прочих. какая то монополия нездоровая получается!  :Wink:  Я уж не говорю про классические школы тибетского буддизма, которые никогда не занимались вырыванием дзогчена из контекста пути, а скорее воспринимали его как естественное продолжение ранее реализованных практик. или даже как термин (махамудра, дзогрим) означающий переход на новый уровень постижения реальности, опять же в следствии реализации предыдущих стадий постижения. 
но как же, зачем голову ломать над "скучным" Ваджрасаттвой (тем более что некоторые адепты, видимо со сверхвысокими способностями, считают эту тантру "проходной" - хотя, приняв во внимание этимологию данного слова, готов согласиться с этим термином))), когда тут такое! сразу самое высшее, и самое тайное! раз, - и в дамки! ))) кто ж тут не почует "связь с учением"?  :Wink: 

ну а теперь давайте, - "поправляйте"! )))

----------

Йонтен Цо (28.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну, по Вашей логике, бханте Топпер прав, что решил сначала на хинаяне потренироваться  :Smilie:  Что до цитируемости - купите слово и будет Вам счастье  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, а вот скажите мне, вот Вы ж в курсе вариантов смысла слова "ваджр". Вот почему ваджраянцы не обижаются на то, что их хероянцами назвали, а хинаянцы обижаются? ))


Органы разные.  :Smilie:

----------


## Уэф

> Ну, по Вашей логике, бханте Топпер прав, что решил сначала на хинаяне потренироваться  Что до цитируемости - купите слово и будет Вам счастье


не знаю понял ли я правильно что это ответ на мой комментарий...)
если так, не ясно при чем тут Топпер и Хинаяна (кстати, никогда не оценивал колесницы в контексте "лучше-хуже", "выше-ниже", и тд, ибо и там и там все зависит от носителей знания, в чем все могут наглядно убедится на этом форуме )))?
речь о том, каким образом меняется структура Сангхи, метод передачи Учения, и главное, почему?
что значит "купите слово"? типа, книги читайте, что ли?  :Wink:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я уж не говорю про классические школы тибетского буддизма, которые никогда не занимались вырыванием дзогчена из контекста пути


Конечно не занимались вырыванием, так как его там и не было в контексте пути классической школы. Были отдельные практики, которые практиковали Дзогчен и не более.




> а скорее воспринимали его как естественное продолжение ранее реализованных практик.


Да ну? И у каких же это практик практика Дзогчен является естественным продолжением? В ваджраяне есть четвертое посвящение, которое только подводит к узнаванию состояния идентичному состоянию Дзогчен, но это не практика Учения Дзогчен.



> или даже как термин (махамудра, дзогрим) означающий переход на новый уровень постижения реальности,


Махамудра и Дзогрим к Дзогчену имеют отношение только в плане идентичности плода.


Так и представляю "классический путь" - сидит такой бодхисаттва, достиг какой-то Бхуми и такой, а ну нафиг, и переквалифицировался в практика Ваджраяны, забив на достижение остальных бхуми.. дальше попрактиковал Ваджраяну и опять,.. ну нафиг, и переквалифицировался в дзогченпа, забив на дзогримы с махамудрами :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

По поводу "классического Пути" и "скучного Ваджрасаттвы"
...

http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/swetoch.htm
*Карма Агван Йондан Чжамцо*
(Чжамгон Конгтрул Римпочэ)
(1813 — 1899)
*СВЕТОЧ УВЕРЕННОСТИ*
[Введение в тибетские тантры. Методы школы Карма-кагью]
...

*Тот, чья* вера непрочна, чья интуиция омрачена, кого легко сбивают с толку порочные компании, кто боится трудностей глубокомысленных учений, и тот* будет совершенствоваться постепенно, проходя последовательный путь под непосредственным руководством гуру, использующего искусные средства. До того, как он получит наставления к Стезям Видения и Созерцания, он должен собрать и объединить Два Накопления*7.

*Тот же, кто* способен к мгновенным вспышкам озарения, благодаря силе своей интуиции, чье сострадание велико, кто преисполнен неколебимой веры и благоговения, кто свободен от пристрастности и ненависти, кто думает только о Дхарме и всецело углубился в изучение сокровенных Наставлений,* такому человеку требуется лишь то учение, которое непосредственно указывает на высшую природу реальности, и он обходится без визуализаций и других практик, применяемых на Стезе Средств*8. Ведь так было сказано!

----------

Alekk (28.07.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.07.2011)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> простите, нёндро это раздел Ати-йоги? речь шла именно об этом!


Уэф, я примерно изложу свое ограниченное понимание вопроса, надеюсь никого не обижу своим омраченным видением )
Ати - это  метод, а есть школы и линии передачи. В рамках школ и линий передач мастер/учитель/лама дает ученикам разнообразные методы, в том числе методы Ати, методы Ати встречаются в разных школах и линиях, как уже было тут упомянуто, и в древней религии Бон встречаются. Соответственно уже мастер решает, что нужно делать ученикам для развития способностей, которых им может недоставать при применении практик Ати. И таким методом может являться нёндро. Хотя само оно (нёндро) Ати конечно не является. Как и Ати не является независимой школой. 
   Относительно рекомендаций Чогьяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче - он говорит, что нет необходимости применять все остальные методы, кроме Ати, если есть способности. Но так же всем нам широко известно, что он - великий тертон, который передает свои терма ума, полученные им в снах. Это новая линия передачи, в методах, передаваемых им, только у янтра -йоги есть коренной текст. Есть так же буквально несколько практик, таких как "Долгой жизни Пэма Дуддула", которые он так же передает, но собственно это вторичные методы, а все основные методы Дзогчен - включая и песню ваджра получены им как "гонгтер".  Поскольку это новая линия передачи учения, не вижу смысла применять к ней традиционные рамки анализа. Только время покажет результативность и величие (или наоборот) этой линии.

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, положим, что даже новая Линия... И что с того? Почему Сакья могла стать "новой Линией" (отказавшись от основной массы тантр Старых Переводов и уложив их тексты в ступу как неактуальные и ненужные [за исключением Килаи]), а другие нет?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, подразумевают и другие вещи тоже. А что типы личности не нуждаются в присутствии или праджне? Это какие-то отличные от индивидов "инопланетяне"?


Что еще раз показывает, что коренных текстов вы не знаете. А также не знаете и ранних (до 15-го века хотя бы) комментариев и тантр дзогчен.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я стараюсь проверять слова, как минимум, на собственном опыте. И именно эти слова Ринпоче проверку опытом прошли на 1000%
>  Праджня это в том числе и различающая мудрость.


Теперь вы решили еще и махаяне противоречить по ходу. Может хватить нести ахинею? Умение читать и писать относится к обычным мирским познаниям. К собственно мудрости это имеет не особо большое отношение, также как к типам личности в махаяне, ваджраяне и дзогчен.

----------

Артем Тараненко (28.07.2011), Йонтен Цо (28.07.2011)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> Собственно, положим, что даже новая Линия... И что с того? Почему Сакья могла стать "новой Линией" (отказавшись от основной массы тантр Старых Переводов и уложив их тексты в ступу как неактуальные и ненужные [за исключением Килаи]), а другие нет?


 как раз ничего с того, конечно каждый может стать "новой линией", никто не запрещает
 просто чтобы делать выводы, нужно пронаблюдать динамику во времени

----------


## Йонтен Цо

> спасибо за уточнение! именно к этому я и пытался подвести беседу (возможно весьма коряво, спорить не буду)! допустим набрать в гугле "дзогчен" - так там и вывалится одна сплошная ДО да ЧННР, ни тебе Нагарджуны, ни Вайрочаны, ни прочих. какая то монополия нездоровая получается!


ну ничего удивительного, одно время продолжатель линии ЧННР  Еше Сильвано пытался купить слово "Дзогчен" и ввести на него авторское право, копирайт, так сказать ) Получить копирайт не получилось, но информационное пространство освоено

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Органы разные.


Теперь понятно чего у вас монахинь нету.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> речь о том, каким образом меняется структура Сангхи, метод передачи Учения, и главное, почему?


Эмм.. Скажите пожалуйста, а где про все это в Вашем пассаже "ни тебе Нагарджуны, ни Вайрочаны, ни прочих. какая то монополия нездоровая получается! Я уж не говорю про классические школы тибетского буддизма, которые никогда не занимались вырыванием дзогчена из контекста пути, а скорее воспринимали его как естественное продолжение ранее реализованных практик. или даже как термин (махамудра, дзогрим) означающий переход на новый уровень постижения реальности, опять же в следствии реализации предыдущих стадий постижения. "?

И опять я попрошу вас, определяться с понятиями и определениями. Что вы подразумеваете "метод передачи Учения", какие изменения вы в нем усматриваете? и что здесь делает "Почему?"  :Smilie: 




> что значит "купите слово"? типа, книги читайте, что ли?


Типа. вы указываете на индексирование слова поисковой системой "допустим набрать в гугле "дзогчен" - так там и вывалится одна сплошная ДО да ЧННР". Купите слово "Дзогчен" и через неделю оно будет показывать только Вас  :Smilie:  Пока, вероятно, это связано с тем, что Нагарджуна отказывается размещать свой сайт в сети  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ну ничего удивительного, одно время продолжатель линии ЧННР  Еше Сильвано пытался купить слово "Дзогчен" и ввести на него авторское право, копирайт, так сказать ) Получить копирайт не получилось, но информационное пространство освоено


"Ох уж эти сказочки. Ох уж эти сказочники." (с)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> уложив их тексты в ступу как неактуальные и ненужные


Очень странно слышать, что кто-то наполнил Просветленный Ум Будды чем-то ненужным  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Очень странно слышать, что кто-то наполнил Просветленный Ум Будды чем-то ненужным


А вот так оно и было!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

:Smilie:  Сильно сомневаюсь, Дим. Собрались сакьяпинцы, подмели полы, перетряхнули хлам ненужный. Чего, думают, мусоровоз заказывать? Давай-ка мы все это в ступу заложим  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сильно сомневаюсь, Дим. Собрались сакьяпинцы, подмели полы, перетряхнули хлам ненужный. Чего, думают, мусоровоз заказывать? Давай-ка мы все это в ступу заложим


Ага... Типа, старые тантры потеряли свою силу; неактуальны, но выбросить стремно (все же Дхарма и все такое). Давайте-ка их поместим в ступу. 

Только с Килаей получилась промашка: при закладке в ступу начались перформансы с пурбами из небес и всякое такое. Тут же закладывать садханы Килаи раздумали.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> что он - великий тертон, который передает свои терма ума, полученные им в снах. Это новая линия передачи,


 Терма ума новых линий передачи не создают, они для поддержания существующей линии передачи. Передачи Дзогчен, так как Намкай Норбу Ринпоче является Учителем Дзогчен, и потому учит Дзогчену, а не чему-то иному "классическому" :Big Grin:  И таких Учителей в Тибете было прилично, которые передавали знание Дзогчен, а не что-то иное. Так что, считать то, чему учит Ринпоче, каким-то новоделом, просто глупость и незнание предмета.

----------


## Rushny

> Это значит, что понимание бывает разным. Если выполнить перечень практик базового уровня. как раз Нендро и получится


В чем именно эти различия в понимании?

Вот, например, есть ли в "перечне практик базового уровня" визуализация Ваджрасаттвы в аспекте Шитро, или нет? 
А подношение мандала?  
А простирания?
Я не практиковал по системе, которая принята в  ДО, но мне говорили, что упомянутый "базовый уровень" очень отличается от традиционного ньондро Дзогчена, практикуемого в традициях Ньнгма и Дрикунг Кагью согласно тэрма Падмасамбхавы и Вималамитры.

Разве что, за исключением Гуру-йоги...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> В чем именно эти различия в понимании?
> 
> Вот, например, есть ли в "перечне практик базового уровня" визуализация Ваджрасаттвы в аспекте Шитро, или нет? 
> А подношение мандала?  
> А простирания?
> Я не практиковал по системе, которая принята в  ДО, но мне говорили, что упомянутый "базовый уровень" очень отличается от традиционного ньондро Дзогчена, практикуемого в традициях Ньнгма и Дрикунг Кагью согласно тэрма Падмасамбхавы и Вималамитры.
> 
> Разве что, за исключением Гуру-йоги...


"Я не читал Пастернака, но хотел бы заявить..."  :Smilie:  Тут некоторое время назад с Ершом казус вышел, когда ему рассказали, что в ДО нет випассаны, но товарищи забыли совершенно упомянуть про Шине  :Smilie:  Если есть интерес, то есть такая незатейливая книжица, так и называется "Нёндро" (или "практики Нёндро", уже не помню. а до шкафа идти жарко :Smilie: ). Простираний и подношения мандалы в "обязательной программе" нет.

Разница в понимании состоит в том, что если Учитель говорит, что нет необходимости делать практики нёндро для того, чтобы приступить к изучению и практике Дзогчен, это совершенно не значит, что нендро (предварительных практик) нет и делать их не надо. В том же ДС четко расписано какие практики к какому уровню *обязательно* нужно сделать и в каком объеме. Сравните с Дрикунг Кагью и увидите, что отсутствуют только простирания и подношение мандалы. Так что Пастернака читать надо иногда  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> В чем именно эти различия в понимании?
> 
> Вот, например, есть ли в "перечне практик базового уровня" визуализация Ваджрасаттвы в аспекте Шитро, или нет? 
> А подношение мандала?  
> А простирания?
> Я не практиковал по системе, которая принята в  ДО, но мне говорили, что упомянутый "базовый уровень" очень отличается от традиционного ньондро Дзогчена, практикуемого в традициях Ньнгма и Дрикунг Кагью согласно тэрма Падмасамбхавы и Вималамитры.
> 
> Разве что, за исключением Гуру-йоги...


Практики базового уровня СМС коренным образом отличаются от Нёндро хоть и имеют общие моменты, что не уменьшает их эффективности. Никто не мешает выполнить и практики СМС и Нёндро.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот, например, есть ли в "перечне практик базового уровня" визуализация Ваджрасаттвы в аспекте Шитро, или нет? 
> А подношение мандала?  
> А простирания?


Ну вообще Ваджрасаттва не во всех практиках нендро встречается. Если бы вы делали например нендро Трома Нагмо, то были бы удивлены тем, что там не используется практика Ваджрасаттвы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Конечно не занимались вырыванием, так как его там и не было в контексте пути классической школы. Были отдельные практики, которые практиковали Дзогчен и не более.


то есть Ати-йога всегда была чем то более-менее самостоятельным и независимым?




> Да ну? И у каких же это практик практика Дзогчен является естественным продолжением? В ваджраяне есть четвертое посвящение, которое только подводит к узнаванию состояния идентичному состоянию Дзогчен, но это не практика Учения Дзогчен.


да, здесь я могу ошибаться. но все же как тогда быть с мастерами - держателями обоих линий?




> Так и представляю "классический путь" - сидит такой бодхисаттва, достиг какой-то Бхуми и такой, а ну нафиг, и переквалифицировался в практика Ваджраяны, забив на достижение остальных бхуми.. дальше попрактиковал Ваджраяну и опять,.. ну нафиг, и переквалифицировался в дзогченпа, забив на дзогримы с махамудрами


и такое бывает )))

----------


## Legba

> Передачи Дзогчен, так как Намкай Норбу Ринпоче является Учителем Дзогчен, и потому учит Дзогчену, а не чему-то иному "классическому" И таких Учителей в Тибете было прилично, которые передавали знание Дзогчен, а не что-то иное.


Простите, а кого именно Вы имеете ввиду под этими Учителями, которых в Тибете было прилично? Кроме Чанчуба Дордже, что самоочевидно.

----------


## ullu

> Я не практиковал по системе, которая принята в  ДО, но мне говорили, что упомянутый "базовый уровень" очень отличается от традиционного ньондро Дзогчена, практикуемого в традициях Ньнгма и Дрикунг Кагью согласно тэрма Падмасамбхавы и Вималамитры.


На сайте же есть список практик базового уровня.
http://kunsangar.org/ru/sms/

Что касается нендро, то в ДО практикуют два нендро. Обычное и особое.

----------

Артем Тараненко (28.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Простите, а кого именно Вы имеете ввиду под этими Учителями, которых в Тибете было прилично? Кроме Чанчуба Дордже, что самоочевидно.


Лонгчен Рабджампа, Джигме Лингпа, Адзом Другпа, Ньягла Пема Дуддул? ...

----------


## Уэф

> Пока, вероятно, это связано с тем, что Нагарджуна отказывается размещать свой сайт в сети


ну, в сети то он есть, только вылезает как правило по другим запросам  :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Боюсь, что в том нет ни вины Нагарджуны, ни вины ДО  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Лонгчен Рабджампа, Джигме Лингпа, Адзом Другпа, Ньягла Пема Дуддул? ...


То есть вот они учили "Дзогчену а не чему-то иному "классическому""? 
Вы уверены, что именно их имел ввиду многоуважаемый Nirdosh Yogino?

----------

Denli (07.06.2012)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> то есть Ати-йога всегда была чем то более-менее самостоятельным и независимым?


Все колесницы самостаятельны и самодостаточны для полной реализации.




> да, здесь я могу ошибаться. но все же как тогда быть с мастерами - держателями обоих линий?


А что с ними не так? Учат Ваджраяне, а потом говорят бросать и начинать Ати практиковать?))




> и такое бывает )))


Примеры.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Лонгчен Рабджампа, Джигме Лингпа, Адзом Другпа, Ньягла Пема Дуддул? ...


 Еще один был... его Гараб Дордже звали :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

А можно полюбопытствовать?
Кто нибудь вообще доучился до 9 уровня СМС - в России или в мире?
Ну или хоть до 6го? 
Ринпоче ведь приезжает в Россию уже лет 15.

----------


## Уэф

> Боюсь, что в том нет ни вины Нагарджуны, ни вины ДО


и слава Богу! )))

----------


## ullu

> То есть вот они учили "Дзогчену а не чему-то иному "классическому""? 
> Вы уверены, что именно их имел ввиду многоуважаемый Nirdosh Yogino?


Ринпоче учит тому же, чему учили они. 
А на счет того кого точно имел ввиду Нирдош, я конечно не могу этого знать. Но предполагаю, что он имел ввиду учителей, которые учили дзогчен не в рамках тантры?

----------


## Rushny

> "Я не читал Пастернака, но хотел бы заявить..." Так что Пастернака читать надо иногда


Бедный, бедный Пастернак!

----------


## Legba

> Но предполагаю, что он имел ввиду учителей, которые учили дзогчен не в рамках тантры?


Да, да, вот именно их! Вот прям хотел бы увидеть цитату из Лонченпы, насчет "дзогчен не в рамках тантры".
Как мы это переведем на великий и могучий, кстати? "Великая завершенность вне рамок всеобщей основы"?  :Smilie:

----------

Denli (07.06.2012), Уэф (30.07.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> бы увидеть цитату из Лонченпы, насчет "дзогчен не в рамках тантры".


Эмм... а есть Дзогчен в рамках Тантры? и какие разделы практикуются при кьериме или дзогриме? Семде, Лонгде, или Упадеша? или могучий практик отбабахав несколько лет в затворе полностью реализовав практику йидама, садится и семдзины начинает делать? 

Да и вообще, чтобы не пустословить на тему этой "постепенности", давайте сюда проходные балы, от Махаяны в Ваджраяну, из Ваджраяны в Дзогчен. Подробнненько, когда можно бросать заниматься глупостями в Махаяне и браться за практику йидама, а когда забросить уже бесполезную практику йидама на середине пути, не достигая плода, и приступать к практике семдзинов.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

У Лонченпы есть и вполне "традиционные" тексты, с учениями на уровне Тантры и махаянской Сутраяны. Даже среди тех текстов, что дошли до нас, таковые сохранились. Например, "Драгоценное ожерелье Четырех Тем" - учение Лонченпы по 4-м дхармам Гампопы. (небольшой оффтопик - рекомендую всем кто еще не читал ознакомиться с ним, очень хороший текст. Есть в сети, если не найдете - напишите мне в лс).

----------

Rushny (28.07.2011), Уэф (30.07.2011)

----------


## ullu

> У Лонченпы есть и вполне "традиционные" тексты, с учениями на уровне Тантры и махаянской Сутраяны. Даже среди тех текстов, что дошли до нас, таковые сохранились. Например, "Драгоценное ожерелье Четырех Тем" - учение Лонченпы по 4-м дхармам Гампопы. (небольшой оффтопик - рекомендую всем кто еще не читал ознакомиться с ним, очень хороший текст. Есть в сети, если не найдете - напишите мне в лс).


Да, конечно есть такой текст, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче давал по этому тексту учение в 2009 году в Москве.
Я правда не уверена в том, что это учение на уровне сутраяны...то есть что в этом учении надо применять принцип отречения..

----------


## ullu

> Да, да, вот именно их! Вот прям хотел бы увидеть цитату из Лонченпы, насчет "дзогчен не в рамках тантры".
> Как мы это переведем на великий и могучий, кстати? "Великая завершенность вне рамок всеобщей основы"?


Ну вот Драгоценная сокровищница Дхармадхату это Ати-йога, а не Ану-йога.
Ну и вообще какой-то не серьезный разговор выходит, ведь все три раздела Ати-йоги кто-то все время практиковал и передавал. Нельзя сказать что Семде или Лонгде или Упадеша это изобретение Ринпоче, это же глупость. Но это и не Ану-йога , а Ати.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Да, конечно есть такой текст, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче давал по этому тексту учение в 2009 году в Москве.
> Я правда не уверена в том, что это учение на уровне сутраяны...то есть что в этом учении надо применять принцип отречения..


Учение по данному тексту весьма комплексное, я бы даже сказал всеобъемлющее, как и 4 дхармы Гампопы, развитием которого оно является. Безусловно и базовые моменты, характерные для сутр Махаяны в нем также имеются.  Например:
"...Когда вы едите, спите, гуляете, сидите, беседуете, говорите, думаете и т.д., короче говоря, что бы вы ни делали, никогда не позволяйте уму сбиваться со стремления к освобождению. Развивайте в себе отвращение (к сансаре) и таким образом укрощайте поток мыслей. В этом сокровенная суть исполнения дхармы как пути. Далее, для того чтобы следовать по пути махаяны, вы должны направлять свои добрые дела на благо других. Так, для того чтобы приносить пользу живым существам, вы должны искренне развивать милосердные просветленные побуждения бодхичитты, горячо стремясь к (просветлению ради других), посвящая (свои заслуги) и радуясь (своим и чужим добродетелям). При этом (вы должны осознавать, что в прошлых жизнях) все живущие были вам матерью, отцом, родственниками или любимыми друзьями.Поэтому они по праву заслужили вашу помощь. Вы же сами должны развить просветленное побуждение (бодхичитты) на благо других. Далее совершайте добрые дела на благо всех живущих. Ваши добрые деяния принесут другим счастье..." (с) (Из второй главы "Драгоценного ожерелья...").

----------


## Legba

> Эмм... а есть Дзогчен в рамках Тантры? и какие разделы практикуются при кьериме или дзогриме? Семде, Лонгде, или Упадеша? или могучий практик отбабахав несколько лет в затворе полностью реализовав практику йидама, садится и семдзины начинает делать? 
> 
> Да и вообще, чтобы не пустословить на тему этой "постепенности", давайте сюда проходные балы, от Махаяны в Ваджраяну, из Ваджраяны в Дзогчен. Подробнненько, когда можно бросать заниматься глупостями в Махаяне и браться за практику йидама, а когда забросить уже бесполезную практику йидама на середине пути, не достигая плода, и приступать к практике семдзинов.


Э-э, стоп. Про "Дзогчен не в рамках Тантры" изящно сформулировала Уллу. Типо вот есть хорошие Гуру - Лонченпа и далее, которые не в рамках тантры Дзогчен дают. Из чего следует, очевидно, что бывает и как-то по другому. Вот это самое "по-другому" меня, собственно и интересует. Потому как противопоставление, если кто заметил, в треде идет "дзогчен ННР" и "традиционный подход". Но - если у ННР все, как учил Лонченпа, то куда уж традиционнее. Вот я и пытаюсь уловить суть данной дихотомии.  :Smilie:

----------

Уэф (30.07.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Э-э, стоп. Про "Дзогчен не в рамках Тантры" изящно сформулировала Уллу. Типо вот есть хорошие Гуру - Лонченпа и далее, которые не в рамках тантры Дзогчен дают. Из чего следует, очевидно, что бывает и как-то по другому. Вот это самое "по-другому" меня, собственно и интересует. Потому как противопоставление, если кто заметил, в треде идет "дзогчен ННР" и "традиционный подход". Но - если у ННР все, как учил Лонченпа, то куда уж традиционнее. Вот я и пытаюсь уловить суть данной дихотомии.


В собрании Цамдраг, разделе ати-йога, можно найти забавный текст разъяснения четырех видов йоги. В нём говориться про различные включения в ати, как то маха-йога ати-йоги и пр.  :Smilie:  Так что бывает по-разному.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Да есть и более простой вариант - открыть "Ум Будды" и выжать выжимку  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

Артем, все же мне, мне интересно: если я считаю, что гелугпинский прасангический напалм не противоречит Дзогчену, мне можно попытаться вступить в ДО?
Не лишайте меня надежды, прошу вас.

----------


## ullu

> Учение по данному тексту весьма комплексное, я бы даже сказал всеобъемлющее, как и 4 дхармы Гампопы, развитием которого оно является. Безусловно и базовые моменты, характерные для сутр Махаяны в нем также имеются.  Например:
> "...Когда вы едите, спите, гуляете, сидите, беседуете, говорите, думаете и т.д., короче говоря, что бы вы ни делали, никогда не позволяйте уму сбиваться со стремления к освобождению. Развивайте в себе отвращение (к сансаре) и таким образом укрощайте поток мыслей. В этом сокровенная суть исполнения дхармы как пути. Далее, для того чтобы следовать по пути махаяны, вы должны направлять свои добрые дела на благо других. Так, для того чтобы приносить пользу живым существам, вы должны искренне развивать милосердные просветленные побуждения бодхичитты, горячо стремясь к (просветлению ради других), посвящая (свои заслуги) и радуясь (своим и чужим добродетелям). При этом (вы должны осознавать, что в прошлых жизнях) все живущие были вам матерью, отцом, родственниками или любимыми друзьями.Поэтому они по праву заслужили вашу помощь. Вы же сами должны развить просветленное побуждение (бодхичитты) на благо других. Далее совершайте добрые дела на благо всех живущих. Ваши добрые деяния принесут другим счастье..." (с) (Из второй главы "Драгоценного ожерелья...").


По моему это чистый дзогчен  :Smilie:  
Может я ничего не понимаю в дзогчен , в общем то так оно и есть. Но вот в соответствии с моим кривым пониманием, основная практика дзогчен это тренировка в осознанности и присутствии. А если тренируешься в осознанности, то как-то само собой тренируешься во взращивании бодхичитты и 4 х мыслях и т.д. 
То есть либо они сами присутствуют в виде ясного знания, ну как плод практики уже, либо упражняешься в них постоянно. А иначе что ж это за осознанность то такая получается?
Поэтому я не думаю, что дзогчен отличается от сутры тем, что на этом пути не изучают и не упражняются в каких-то темах. Я думаю, что различие в том, как мы это практикуем.

----------


## ullu

> Э-э, стоп. Про "Дзогчен не в рамках Тантры" изящно сформулировала Уллу. Типо вот есть хорошие Гуру - Лонченпа и далее, которые не в рамках тантры Дзогчен дают. Из чего следует, очевидно, что бывает и как-то по другому. Вот это самое "по-другому" меня, собственно и интересует. Потому как противопоставление, если кто заметил, в треде идет "дзогчен ННР" и "традиционный подход". Но - если у ННР все, как учил Лонченпа, то куда уж традиционнее. Вот я и пытаюсь уловить суть данной дихотомии.


Ну бывает же , что люди практикуют Ану-йогу, и в итоге плод состояние дзогчен же получают, или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Legba

> Ну бывает же , что люди практикуют Ану-йогу, и в итоге плод состояние дзогчен же получают, или я ошибаюсь?


А что, есть какой-то спец-плод? Плод на всех махаянистов один - состояние Будды. У шраваков и пратьекабудд только другой, но и они потом одумываются.
Так что в этом смысле вообще все равно, что практикуют.

----------

Уэф (30.07.2011)

----------


## ullu

> А что, есть какой-то спец-плод? Плод на всех махаянистов один - состояние Будды. У шраваков и пратьекабудд только другой, но и они потом одумываются.
> Так что в этом смысле вообще все равно, что практикуют.


Плод то один, но из-за различий в методах их называют по разному. Но я ж тут не об этом. 
Я так понимаю, что люди тут говорят про нетрадиционный подход потому, что они считают что традиционно надо учить Ану-йоге и через практику Ану-йоги уже обнаружить состояние дзочген ( ну то есть я это имела ввиду под фразой "в рамках тантры" )? Или я тогда вообще не понимаю в чем может быть не традиционность. :Confused:

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Или я тогда вообще не понимаю в чем может быть не традиционность.


Да-да, сложная ситуация. 
Самый главный мрак в том, что доступ к изначальной природе имеет каждый в независимости от суммы взносов в тот  или иной фонд.

----------

Асим (22.10.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Да-да, сложная ситуация. 
> Самый главный мрак в том, что доступ к изначальной природе имеет каждый в независимости от суммы взносов в тот  или иной фонд.


Ну так в чем же тогда проблема ?

----------

Артем Тараненко (29.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Ну так в чем же тогда проблема ?


В том, чтобы считать, что доступ к изначальной природе имеет только вовремя уплативший.

----------


## ullu

> В том, чтобы считать, что доступ к изначальной природе имеет только вовремя уплативший.


Ну так не считайте так , в чем проблема?

----------


## Dron

> Ну раз вы так не считаете, стало быть у вас нет никаких проблем?


Так что ж вы так невнимательно читаете, у меня проблема. Проблема: кому заплатить побольше, чтоб разрешили то, что и так Будда разрешил, аж в трех поворотах.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Или я тогда вообще не понимаю в чем может быть не традиционность.


 "Не таридиционность" тут в том, что народ на деле видят Учителей, которые учат Сутре и Ваджраяне для особо одаренных на монастырский лад, а Дзогчен там якобы за семью печатями. И, не имея подробного представления, как передается Дзогчен, и что это Учение из себя представляет, выдумывает, что Ринпоче занимается какой-то отсебятиной и новодел разводит.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, все же мне, мне интересно: если я считаю, что гелугпинский прасангический напалм не противоречит Дзогчену, мне можно попытаться вступить в ДО?
> Не лишайте меня надежды, прошу вас.


"Дзогчен община - это *открытое* сообщество людей, *объединенных интересом* к Учению Дзогчен Ати, которые, *следуя ему под руководством* учителя, обладающего подлинным знанием состояния Дзогчен, *изучают и практикуют* тантры, лунги и упадеши в зависимости от своих способностей и создают условия, необходимые для этой деятельности" ((с) ЧННР)

Если ничто не противоречит Вашим взглядам на жизнь - всегда велком.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так что ж вы так невнимательно читаете, у меня проблема. Проблема: кому заплатить побольше, чтоб разрешили то, что и так Будда разрешил, аж в трех поворотах.


Так в чем проблема? Аки бханте Топпер в монахи и на все готовое  :Smilie:  Там вообще денег касаться западло  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Так что ж вы так невнимательно читаете, у меня проблема. Проблема: кому заплатить побольше, чтоб разрешили то, что и так Будда разрешил, аж в трех поворотах.


А, ну так заплатите тому, кто может разрешить вам это. Если ваша проблема именно в этом. И не будет у вас проблемы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2011)

----------


## ullu

> "Не таридиционность" тут в том, что народ на деле видят Учителей, которые учат Сутре и Ваджраяне для особо одаренных на монастырский лад, а Дзогчен там якобы за семью печатями. И, не имея подробного представления, как передается Дзогчен, и что это Учение из себя представляет, выдумывает, что Ринпоче занимается какой-то отсебятиной и новодел разводит.


А, ну так те кто учатся сутре считают нетрадиционной ваджраяну, а те кто учатся ваджраяне в одной школе считают нетрадиционной другую...все время кто-то что-то считает...а смысл?
( это я риторически причитаю , не серьезно все это как-то по моему....все эти споры. )

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> По моему это чистый дзогчен  
> Может я ничего не понимаю в дзогчен , в общем то так оно и есть. Но вот в соответствии с моим кривым пониманием, основная практика дзогчен это тренировка в осознанности и присутствии. А если тренируешься в осознанности, то как-то само собой тренируешься во взращивании бодхичитты и 4 х мыслях и т.д. 
> То есть либо они сами присутствуют в виде ясного знания, ну как плод практики уже, либо упражняешься в них постоянно. А иначе что ж это за осознанность то такая получается?
> Поэтому я не думаю, что дзогчен отличается от сутры тем, что на этом пути не изучают и не упражняются в каких-то темах. Я думаю, что различие в том, как мы это практикуем.


Как все мы понимаем, цель то одна - все тоже состояние Великого Совершенства, но методы достижения имеются разные, подходящие различным типам личности. Все это Вы и так хорошо знаете, Ринпоче это не перестает повторять, и в ДС о сути Колесниц все подробно расписано. Однако же это не значит что все Колесницы - это одно и тоже) Или что все Колесницы - это все Дзогчен). Как Вы верно заметили, различие в том, как мы это практикуем. В Хинаяне дисциплинируем себя обетами личного самоосвобождения, в Махаяне взращиванием "милосердные просветленные побуждения бодхичитты, горячо стремясь к (просветлению ради других)" (с) и т.д. Есть много чудесных методов. Вот и в тексте не зря написаны слова "Развивать отвращение к сансаре", "Следовать *по пути Махаяны*", "развивать милосердные просветленные побуждения бодхичитты, горячо стремясь к (просветлению ради других)", это же явно не методы Пути Самоосвобождения  :Smilie: . Читая эти строки , вспоминаешь , что их уже видел и, нет, не в "Кунжед Гьялпо", а в "37 практиках бодхисаттвы"  :Smilie:  . Лонченпа львиную долю текста уделяет постепенному пути, поскольку традиционно, прежде чем постигать абсолютную истину, ученики усердствовали в практиках постепенного пути - той же Махаяны и Ваджраяны. Да и сейчас учителя Ньингма учат по тому же принципу, в чем можно легко убедиться, посетив учения тех же лам линии Чоклинг Терсар.

----------


## Dron

> Так в чем проблема? Аки бханте Топпер в монахи и на все готовое  Там вообще денег касаться западло


Ёу, Антон, давайте открыто объявим: бабло в ДО=бензин в плот к другому берегу, компренде?

----------


## ullu

> Вот и в тексте не зря написаны слова "Развивать отвращение к сансаре", "Следовать *по пути Махаяны*", "развивать милосердные просветленные побуждения бодхичитты, горячо стремясь к (просветлению ради других)", это же явно не методы Пути Самоосвобождения .  .


Конечно не значит, что все колесницы одно и тоже. Но "развивать отвращение к сансаре " на мой взгляд это не метод, это тема , знание, которое нужно освоить посредством методов.
Хотя мне сложно представить себе как это ещё можно осваивать...кроме как обнаружить это знание и сохранять его ясность. Но я не понимаю почему это сутра, мы ведь не применяем здесь никакого отречения. То есть я вообще не понимаю куда это можно отнести.
Если же вы имеете ввиду медитацию в виде упражнения ума , то и в учении Дзогчен традиционно применяется аналитическая медитация в качестве подготовительных практик. 
Например 7 особых упражнений ума - лочжонги - из Дзогчен Ньингтиг. Вы можете их найти в Драгоценном Сосуде. 
И там ведь мы упражняем ум в размышлении о непостоянстве и т.д.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...давайте открыто объявим: бабло в ДО=бензин в плот к другому берегу, компренде?


 Хватит ахинею писать. Бабло не надо, когда богатые дяди для вас проспонсировали приезд Учителя. И то что вы нахаляву на чьем-то горбу катаетесь чести и чистоты Дхармы вам не дает. А когда формируется постоянная община, эти вопросы финансовые начинают подниматься. Побывав на одном дне ретрита Чоки Нима Ринпоче, там также озвучивался вопрос о необходимости земли, постройки, денег. Только там большинство скорей, как вы, сидят и думают, что это их не касается. А Учитель и не будет незнакомым людям это напрямую говорить, там есть несколько близких учеников так они в курсе и шевелятся, а остальные баластом висят и ждут халявы. А ДО это просто уже пережила и оформилась. Практикуют без денег только монахи и йогины в горах, а вы ни тот ни другой, так что не надо тут сказок, про "чистую и бесплатную Дхарму". Если Учитель и ученик вдвоем, то ученику помимо себя и Учителя было бы неплохо накормить.

----------

Alekk (31.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Хватит ахинею писать. Бабло не надо, когда богатые дяди для вас проспонсировали приезд Учителя. И то что вы нахаляву на чьем-то горбу катаетесь чести и чистоты Дхармы вам не дает. А когда формируется постоянная община, эти вопросы финансовые начинают подниматься. Побывав на одном дне ретрита Чоки Нима Ринпоче, там также озвучивался вопрос о необходимости земли, постройки, денег. Только там большинство скорей, как вы, сидят и думают, что это их не касается. А Учитель и не будет незнакомым людям это напрямую говорить, там есть несколько близких учеников так они в курсе и шевелятся, а остальные баластом висят и ждут халявы. А ДО это просто уже пережила и оформилась. Практикуют без денег только монахи и йогины в горах, а вы ни тот ни другой, так что не надо тут сказок, про "чистую и бесплатную Дхарму". Если Учитель и ученик вдвоем, то ученику помимо себя и Учителя было бы неплохо накормить.


Я написал ахинею,  сбредил, так?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Хватит ахинею писать...

----------


## Dron

> 


Да, я мерзкий гелугпинский тролль, а вы светлый эльф, ответ про отрицание Дзогчен в Гелуг будет, нет?
Я вдруг осознал, почему я должен терпеть ложь в буддийском форуме? Вроде, не  проигрывал.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...почему я должен терпеть ложь в буддийском форуме?


Вопрос тут серьезней, почему буддийский форум должен терпеть вашу ложь про ДО? Мне вот как-то несколько лет без копейки в кармане не мешало особо. Только не съездить никуда(Ринпоче то явно не должен мне оплачивать поездку к нему на ретрит, хотя нашлись добрые люди и с этим помогли разок).

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> 


 подавится  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dron

> Вопрос тут серьезней, почему буддийский форум должен терпеть вашу ложь про ДО? Мне вот как-то несколько лет без копейки в кармане не мешало особо. Только не съездить никуда(Ринпоче то явно не должен мне оплачивать поездку к нему на ретрит, хотя нашлись добрые люди и с этим помогли разок).


Я уважаю это, нравится вам это или нет.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я уважаю *это*, нравится вам *это* или нет.


 :Big Grin:  Какой-то у вас многосмысл получился.

----------


## Уэф

> "развивать милосердные просветленные побуждения бодхичитты, горячо стремясь к (просветлению ради других)", это же явно не методы Пути Самоосвобождения .


вот как? 
как тогда?

----------


## Уэф

> не надо тут сказок, про "чистую и бесплатную Дхарму".


)))

----------


## PampKin Head

Dron, зачем вам вообще все это: http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dalaiper.htm (ознакомтесь на досуге и прекратите волнение собственного ума)?

----------

Pema Sonam (30.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Dron, зачем вам вообще все это: http://www.theosophy.ru/lib/dalaiper.htm (ознакомтесь на досуге и прекратите волнение собственного ума)?


Волнение не прекратилось:



> Источники ньигмапы достоверны и в соответствии с действительным положением вещей признавались даже Цонкапой, который принял учения этой школы о Великом совершенствовании от знаменитого мастера из Лодрака Намка-гьелцена. Цонкапа принял этого учителя ньигмапы как одного из своих лам и восславил его знание. Цонкапа предпочел получить великое убеждение в буддийских воззрениях через него, чем идти за этим в Индию


Вопрос:
Допустимо ли в ДО иметь собственную точку зрения относительно признаваемого в Гелуг, можно ли,  открыто выражая это мнение, иметь  доступ ко всем возможностям в ДО, как в плане получения Дхармы, так и в плане карьеры (условно, конечно, но, как никак, что-то вроде должностей там присутствует)? Или таки имеет место быть разделение на приходящих по случайности, кои могут быть и христианами, например, и на "систему" со стандартизированными, скажем так философскими и историческими убеждениями?
Артем, персонально для Вас:



> В "Собрании трудов" Кхайдупа приводится случай, когда некто возразил против доктрины ньигмапы о Великом совершенствовании и усомнился в том, что это чистое учение. Кхайдуп в ответ пояснил, что старую традицию Великого совершенствования осуждают из-за внешнего поведения некоторых тантриков, практикующих его. Он указал, что Великое совершенствование есть практика высоких уровней Наивысшей йога-мантры, и что, следуя этому воззрению, многие, со всей очевидностью, достигли огромного мастерства.
> 
> Кхайдуп добавил, что тибетские переводчики, посещавшие Индию, лицезрели оригинальные санскритские рукописи "Таинственной сущности тантры" (Гухьягарбха) и другие в Магадхе (родине буддизма). Он заключает, что осуждение этого старого учения приведет к плохому перерождению.

----------


## Dron

Пользуясь случаем, еще вопрос:



> И действительно, положение школы старой традиции мантры совершенно иное. Вначале выдающиеся религиозные цари послали в Индию с большим кушем золота в качестве подношения пять переводчиков, которые были столь же надежными существами, как Вайрочана и* Маньек*. Там они изучали доктрины непревзойденной тайны мантры, такой как Великое совершенствование, у бесспорно признанных ученых и адептов, а затем приступили к переводу текстов.


Кто есть Маньек?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, персонально для Вас:


Назовите мне гелукпинских учителей, передающих Учение Дзогчен.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> В кагьюпе и сакьяпе тоже имеется много явных опровержений относительно системы Великого совершенствования. Много их и в трудах поздней гелугпы, хотя в писаниях Цонкапы, на которые опирается гелугпа, термины "ньигма" или "Великое совершенствование" даже не упоминаются. Обычно те, кто предъявляют возражения, опровергают лишь отдельные пункты в изложении некоторых личностей, но сам стиль этих опровержений производит неблагоприятное впечатление. Создается мнение, будто Великое совершенствование отвергается целиком, а это очень грустно.


Будем вносить изменения в мануал? Можно ведь сказать, что вся сарма не приемлет Дзогчен, главное творчески подойти к подбору источников.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Допустимо ли в ДО иметь собственную точку зрения относительно признаваемого в Гелуг, можно ли,  открыто выражая это мнение, иметь  доступ ко всем возможностям в ДО, как в плане получения Дхармы, так и в плане карьеры (условно, конечно, но, как никак, что-то вроде должностей там присутствует)? Или таки имеет место быть разделение на приходящих по случайности, кои могут быть и христианами, например, и на "систему" со стандартизированными, скажем так философскими и историческими убеждениями?


Встречный вопрос: Вы определение ДО прочли?
2-й встречный вопрос: А как в Гелуг поступают с пришлыми христианцами?  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Допустимо ли в ДО иметь собственную точку зрения относительно признаваемого в Гелуг, можно ли,  открыто выражая это мнение, иметь  доступ ко всем возможностям в ДО, как в плане получения Дхармы, так и в плане карьеры (условно, конечно, но, как никак, что-то вроде должностей там присутствует)?


Насколько видел представителей ДО, свое мнение есть у многих. Это не мешает им следовать поучениям ЧННР о методах и пр.
Доступ ко многому получить можно, формально и не состоя в ДО, хотя членство дает больше возможностей.
В плане карьеры... ну каждая организация выполнения каких-то своих критериев. Тут тоже надо что-то учить и сдавать, чтобы "продвигаться по карьерной лестнице"




> Или таки имеет место быть разделение на приходящих по случайности, кои могут быть и христианами, например, и на "систему" со стандартизированными, скажем так философскими и историческими убеждениями?


Интересное высказвание.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Будем вносить изменения в мануал? Можно ведь сказать, что вся сарма не приемлет Дзогчен, главное творчески подойти к подбору источников.


Как всегда забыли ссылку на источник. Судя по терминологии ("Великое Совершенст*во*" vs "Великое Совершенст*вование*") что-то тут не так  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Будем вносить изменения в мануал? Можно ведь сказать, что вся сарма не приемлет Дзогчен, главное творчески подойти к подбору источников.


Насчет всё сармы загнули немного. В Кагью (предположу что во вех школах) методы дзогчен таки передаются.

----------


## Dron

> Встречный вопрос: Вы определение ДО прочли?
> 2-й встречный вопрос: А как в Гелуг поступают с пришлыми христианцами?


Не прочел, а где можно прочесть?
Не знаю, как поступают. Христиане не ходят туда, наверное.

----------


## Dron

> Насколько видел представителей ДО, свое мнение есть у многих. Это не мешает им следовать поучениям ЧННР о методах и пр.
> Доступ ко многому получить можно, формально и не состоя в ДО, хотя членство дает больше возможностей.
> В плане карьеры... ну каждая организация выполнения каких-то своих критериев. Тут тоже надо что-то учить и сдавать, чтобы "продвигаться по карьерной лестнице"


Доступ ко многому и хакер может получить. Вопрос был про "все"




> Интересное высказвание.


Да. Рефлексия на тему ИСКОНа

----------


## Dron

> Как всегда забыли ссылку на источник. Судя по терминологии ("Великое Совершенст*во*" vs "Великое Совершенст*вование*") что-то тут не так


Здесь и без ссылки все ясно. Включаем рентген випашьяны:
Какая из школ станет отрицать этап завершения в тантре? Правильно- никакая. Значит, речь не о нем.

----------


## Dron

> Насчет всё сармы загнули немного. В Кагью (предположу что во вех школах) методы дзогчен таки передаются.


Тезис в силе, внимательно прочитайте, что написано.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не прочел, а где можно прочесть?
> Не знаю, как поступают. Христиане не ходят туда, наверное.


Допустим, в посте №179.  :Smilie:  Хотя и так понятно, что вам совершенно без разницы что вам отвечают, ибо пост №189

Христианка Майя П. шибко любила к гелукпинцам ездить. Тут вы недоглядели  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Здесь и без ссылки все ясно. Включаем рентген випашьяны:
> Какая из школ станет отрицать этап завершения в тантре? Правильно- никакая. Значит, речь не о нем.


Вы сейчас, вероятно, о чем-то о своем. В ответ на просьбу ссылочку дать выдали коктейль из тантры по поводу Дзогчен. Бывает.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Доступ ко многому и хакер может получить. Вопрос был про "все"


Ну ко всему положим вас и в гелуг могут недопустить, чисто теоретически  :Smilie: 
Ну а если присмотреться, что материалы можно купить на одном из языков. Хотя относительно полного доступа к таким приоебретниям лучше Артёма спросить. Хотя такой момент как умение договвариваться еще никто не списывал со счетов. С другой стороны многие тексты, которые разъясняет и передает ЧННР - также можно отыскать. И что-то из них переведено на разные языки. Ну а насчет полного доступа тольк опришедшего человека со стороны - это надо обращаться скорее всег олибо в местное ДО (доступ ко многим материалам приоткроют  :Smilie:  ), либо обращаться к ЧННР на ретрите. Он сам сможет решить что вам стоит делать, а что еще рано.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Здесь и без ссылки все ясно. Включаем рентген випашьяны:
> Какая из школ станет отрицать этап завершения в тантре? Правильно- никакая. Значит, речь не о нем.


Выключаем рентген випашьяны и смотрим комменты... Ужасть!!! таранатха писал, что не во всех тантрах есть стадия завершения !!!

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Допустим, в посте №179.  Хотя и так понятно, что вам совершенно без разницы что вам отвечают, ибо пост №189
> 
> Христианка Майя П. шибко любила к гелукпинцам ездить. Тут вы недоглядели


Ох, недоглядел. И какова ее дальнейшая творческая судьба?

----------


## Dron

> Ну ко всему положим вас и в гелуг могут недопустить, чисто теоретически 
> Ну а если присмотреться, что материалы можно купить на одном из языков. Хотя относительно полного доступа к таким приоебретниям лучше Артёма спросить. Хотя такой момент как умение договвариваться еще никто не списывал со счетов. С другой стороны многие тексты, которые разъясняет и передает ЧННР - также можно отыскать. И что-то из них переведено на разные языки. Ну а насчет полного доступа тольк опришедшего человека со стороны - это надо обращаться скорее всег олибо в местное ДО (доступ ко многим материалам приоткроют  ), либо обращаться к ЧННР на ретрите. Он сам сможет решить что вам стоит делать, а что еще рано.


Ну вы здесь насчет чисто житейских дел. Так что угодно можно решить. Вопрос был про легальный доступ. Типа- ты католик, и бац, заимел доступ ко всему в ДО. Полагаю, таковое невозможно.

----------


## Dron

> Выключаем рентген випашьяны и смотрим комменты... Ужасть!!! таранатха писал, что не во всех тантрах есть стадия завершения !!!


Обратно включаем рентген випашьяны и понимаем, что не надо бояться придуманных монстров в шкафу. Ибо речь шла о ШКОЛАХ, в каждой из которых есть Ануттара, в коей уж не обойтись без завершения.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Обратно включаем рентген випашьяны и понимаем, что не надо бояться придуманных монстров в шкафу. Ибо речь шла о ШКОЛАХ, в каждой из которых есть Ануттара, в коей уж не обойтись без завершения.


Вытаскиваем вилку из розетки, перекусываем провод и злорадно усмехаемся. 
Таранатха говорил в частности про некоторые тантры Ямантаки из отцовских тантр (или вдруг отцовские тантры перестали быть из раздела аннатара-йога ? ). Практика вполне относилась к *школе Джонанг*.

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Вытаскиваем вилку из розетки, перекусываем провод и злорадно усмехаемся. 
> Таранатха говорил в частности про некоторые тантры Ямантаки из отцовских тантр (или вдруг отцовские тантры перестали быть из раздела аннатара-йога ? ). Практика вполне относилась к *школе Джонанг*.


Берем скотч, и соединяем провода, ибо в школе Джонанг тантра Победителя смерти не единственная.

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Берем скотч, и соединяем провода, ибо в школе Джонанг тантра Победителя смерти не единственная.


Отковыриваем грязными ногтями скотч и смотрим в сообщение 208. Читаем что там написано:




> Здесь и без ссылки все ясно. Включаем рентген випашьяны:
> *Какая из школ станет отрицать этап завершения в тантре? Правильно- никакая.* Значит, речь не о нем.


В вашем высказывании не было указания на какую-то одну тантру, а тезис приводился сразу для школ. Поскольку, согласно Таранатхе, дело состоит немного не так, то ваш предыдущий тезис (из сообщения 208) не является достоверным (без необходимых уточнений, но уточнения вы стали приводить уже позже). Так что первичный посыл - был некорректен. Дальнейшие уточнения приводят уже не к школам, а к конкретным методам самих тантр.

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

...Жара и новолуние делали свое грязное дело

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (30.07.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2011)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ...Жара и новолуние делали свое грязное дело


И рентген стал оставлять свои отпечатки на невинных созданиях...

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Хорошо хоть вы только провода перекусываете. а не лезете к источнику жесткого излучения

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Dron

> тковыриваем грязными ногтями скотч и смотрим в сообщение 208. Читаем что там написано:


 Ну зачем же так?)
"Во флейм должно вводить вещи правдивые, или, как минимум приятные эстетически"
Петр 1, "Увещевание к юности"





> В вашем высказывании не было указания на какую-то одну тантру, а тезис приводился сразу для школ.


Тезис в силе



> Поскольку, согласно Таранатхе, дело состоит немного не так, то ваш предыдущий тезис (из сообщения 208) не является достоверным (без необходимых уточнений, но уточнения вы стали приводить уже позже). Так что первичный посыл - был некорректен. Дальнейшие уточнения приводят уже не к школам, а к конкретным методам самих тантр.


Я говорил и говорю исключительно о школах, в каждой из которых есть ануттара с Дзогримом.

----------


## Dron

> ...Жара и новолуние делали свое грязное дело


Да, вообще мрак и полный пентакль

----------


## Dron

> И рентген стал оставлять свои отпечатки на невинных созданиях...


Из частной переписки Филолега с Рентгеном.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я говорил и говорю исключительно о школах, в каждой из которых есть ануттара с Дзогримом.


Это уже очередное дополнение, которое вполне отсутствует в сообщении 208. Там нет указание на школы, где есть ануттара с дзогримом. Строго говоря это уточнение приводит к бессмысленности первичного посыла. В добавок по первичному посылу как-то трудно угадать, о чем вы хотели сказать. Вы сказали. Высказывание неудачное, поскольку не может быть полностью истинным.
Позволю себе еще раз процитировать ваше исходное сообщение: 




> *Какая из школ станет отрицать этап завершения в тантре?* Правильно- никакая.


Какая школа станет отрицать этап завершения в тантре? Где слово ануттара?  Этого термина нет. Этап завершения в ануттаре есть всегда? Согласно Таранатхе - нет. Таранатха был практиком, который не входил ни в одну школу? Тоже нет. Он вполне себе относился к Джонанг. Можно сказать, что школа Джонанг вполне отрицает наличие стадии завершения в некоторых тантрах. Отсюда мы можем придти к безрадостному выводы, что надо анализировать и говорить про конкретные тантры, а не про школы. К слову сказать, та тантра о которой говорил Таранатха, передавалась вроде как и в гелуг. Ну а если анализировать тексты раздела ануттара-йога тантр, то такая ситуация будет не только с тантрами Ямантаки, но вполне может оказаться, что и к другим тантрам относится.

Подумалось тут. Наверное надо остановиться. Мы с вами как-то от темы отходим.

----------


## Dron

> Это уже очередное дополнение, которое вполне отсутствует в сообщении 208. Там нет указание на школы, где есть ануттара с дзогримом. Строго говоря это уточнение приводит к бессмысленности первичного посыла. В добавок по первичному посылу *как-то трудно угадать, о чем вы хотели сказать*.


Вы плавите мой мозг. Если вам трудно, то читайте дальнейшие уточнения в виде постов, изложенных кириллическим алфавитом болгарских братьев, которые, видимо, были Нирманакайей, закладывающей основы для перевода Слова Будды в 19-ой центурии и дальше.




> Позволю себе еще раз процитировать ваше исходное сообщение: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Какая школа станет отрицать этап завершения в тантре? Где слово ануттара?


Я его не написал, но подразумевал. 



> Этого термина нет. Этап завершения в ануттаре есть всегда? Согласно Таранатхе - нет. Таранатха был практиком, который не входил ни в одну школу? Тоже нет. Он вполне себе относился к Джонанг. Можно сказать, что школа Джонанг вполне отрицает наличие стадии завершения в некоторых тантрах. Отсюда мы можем придти к безрадостному выводы, что надо анализировать и говорить про конкретные тантры, а не про школы.


Нет. Возрадуйтесь обратно, ибо я говорил и говорю про школы, исключительно.





> Подумалось тут. Наверное надо остановиться. Мы с вами как-то от темы отходим.


Нет, надо удвоить усилия, чтобы разрешить некоторые вопросы.

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Насколько видел представителей ДО, свое мнение есть у многих. Это не мешает им следовать поучениям ЧННР о методах и пр.


а если это будут именно адепты других школ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я его не написал, но подразумевал.


А что еще вы подразумевали? Может еще что вспоминтся  :Smilie: 
Есть фраза. Достаточно ясная. Четко сформулированная. И ошибочная. Фантазии и домыслы туда не включены. 




> Нет. Возрадуйтесь обратно, ибо я говорил и говорю про школы, исключительно.


Ну если про школы, то в чистом виде 208 неправильно. А в виде дополнений - уже писал куда скатывается. Да строго говоря лучше и анализировать не школы, поскольку и представления и методы периодически меняются, а именно тантры.




> Нет, надо удвоить усилия, чтобы разрешить некоторые вопросы.


Удваивайте. А я остановлюсь. А то вдруг еще про какие тантры узнаю, что со стадию завершения есть проблемы. надо будет в коммент заглянуть, кажется та тантра вполне себе передавалась в других школах, не только в джонанг

----------


## Карма Палджор

> а если это будут именно адепты других школ?


Что вы хотели этим сказать? Я сделовал одно время методам Карма Кагью (тем, которые собственно относились к передачам этой школы). потом стал пользовать и методы собственно ньингма (Дюджом терсар и в частности методы,связанные с Трома Нагмо). Это не мешает мне слушать трансляции и использовать то, что передает ЧННР. Также не мешает использовать то, что получал ранее от представителей других школ или линий в той же ньингма.
Многие моменты из того, что разъясняет ЧННР вполне хрошо пересекается с представлениями других школ. А если еще изучать тексты, то скажем разъяснения ЧННР относительно теркчё оень хорошо совпадает с подобными в линии Чоклинг терсар. Да и с текстами ньингмапинских учителей прошлого.

Вдобавок дзогчен (если гвооирть про это направление) присутствовал не только в ньингма, но и в гелуг и в кагью. И в школах Кагью он передается до сих пор в разных линиях. не пойму ,что вас смущает

Вспоминлось. Читал как-то жизнеописание больших учителей из Джонанг. Там так почти каждый начинал с ньингма

----------


## Legba

> Я так понимаю, что люди тут говорят про нетрадиционный подход потому, что они считают что традиционно надо учить Ану-йоге и через практику Ану-йоги уже обнаружить состояние дзочген ( ну то есть я это имела ввиду под фразой "в рамках тантры" )?


Кто же? Вот кто эти злодеи, которые так говорят?
У каждой из колесниц свой метод, свое воззрение... Плод у всех один.
Колесницы, как широко известно, соответствуют разным способностям.
Соответственно, представить себе предложенную Вами схему - довольно сложно.
Кто же, простите, так учит?

----------


## ullu

> Кто же? Вот кто эти злодеи, которые так говорят?
> У каждой из колесниц свой метод, свое воззрение... Плод у всех один.
> Колесницы, как широко известно, соответствуют разным способностям.
> Соответственно, представить себе предложенную Вами схему - довольно сложно.
> Кто же, простите, так учит?


Не поняла, какую схему представить сложно?

----------


## Dron

> А что еще вы подразумевали? Может еще что вспоминтся 
> Есть фраза. Достаточно ясная. Четко сформулированная. И ошибочная. Фантазии и домыслы туда не включены.





> Здесь и без ссылки все ясно. Включаем рентген випашьяны:
> Какая из школ станет отрицать этап завершения в тантре? Правильно- никакая. Значит, речь не о нем.


Так. Я только об ануттаре, ибо об остальных имею еще более размытое представление. Усвойте. Нечеткая фраза? Не проблема. Признаю, вы выиграли. Могу я вас теперь называть "Лезвие с Небес , Отсекающее непонятно что от всего остального"?





> Ну если про школы, то в чистом виде 208 неправильно. А в виде дополнений - уже писал куда скатывается. Да строго говоря лучше и анализировать не школы, поскольку и представления и методы периодически меняются, а именно тантры.


Нет, лучше всего придерживаться темы, я только о школах, в 32 раз.




> Удваивайте. А я остановлюсь. А то вдруг еще про какие тантры узнаю, что со стадию завершения есть проблемы. надо будет в коммент заглянуть, кажется та тантра вполне себе передавалась в других школах, не только в джонанг


Вы, по идее, уже в предыдущем посте должны были остановиться. Не остановились. Поэтому предлагаю вам учетверить усилия.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.07.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Что вы хотели этим сказать? Я сделовал одно время методам Карма Кагью (тем, которые собственно относились к передачам этой школы). потом стал пользовать и методы собственно ньингма (Дюджом терсар и в частности методы,связанные с Трома Нагмо). Это не мешает мне слушать трансляции и использовать то, что передает ЧННР. Также не мешает использовать то, что получал ранее от представителей других школ или линий в той же ньингма.
> Многие моменты из того, что разъясняет ЧННР вполне хрошо пересекается с представлениями других школ. А если еще изучать тексты, то скажем разъяснения ЧННР относительно теркчё оень хорошо совпадает с подобными в линии Чоклинг терсар. Да и с текстами ньингмапинских учителей прошлого.
> 
> Вдобавок дзогчен (если гвооирть про это направление) присутствовал не только в ньингма, но и в гелуг и в кагью. И в школах Кагью он передается до сих пор в разных линиях. не пойму ,что вас смущает
> 
> Вспоминлось. Читал как-то жизнеописание больших учителей из Джонанг. Там так почти каждый начинал с ньингма


ну то есть это не община, а просто места встречи продвинутых практиков? а те кто следует только учению только ЧННР?...

и, кстати, кто нить может рассказать в чем смысл "прямого введения" через телевизор? это еще практикуется?

----------


## Dron

> Вдобавок дзогчен (если гвооирть про это направление) присутствовал не только в ньингма, но и в гелуг и в кагью


Вы состоите в ДО?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы состоите в ДО?


Зачем вам? А вообще -нет. Также как не являюсь состоящим в каком-либо отдельном центре. Но это формально если

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ну то есть это не община, а просто места встречи продвинутых практиков? а те кто следует только учению только ЧННР?...


В какой-то мере всё-таки община. Хотя даже общину можно назвать местом встречи практиков. Что - те кто следует только учению только ЧННР? ЧННР передает многое и "не своё". Например терма Мингьюра Дордже (Намчхё Шитро). Или скажем некотоыре терма Чоклинг терсар тоже. Ну а если говорить про передачу мантр, то они в какой-то отделньой школе могут быть отнесены с трудом.




> и, кстати, кто нить может рассказать в чем смысл "прямого введения" через телевизор? это еще практикуется?


Прямое введение, мягко говоря, не зваисит от того, на каком расстоянии от вас находится учитель. Если вы его слышите и понимаете, то это вполне достаточно. Или вы считаете что должна снизойти невыразимая благодать?

----------


## Dron

> Зачем вам? А вообще -нет. Также как не являюсь состоящим в каком-либо отдельном центре. Но это формально если


Да просто интересно, как в частном порядке разрешается противоречие "есть Дзогчен в Гелуг или нет"

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да просто интересно, как в частном порядке разрешается противоречие "есть Дзогчен в Гелуг или нет"


Сейчас - не знаю. В прошлом учителя передававшие дзогчен были. Точно известно, что дзогчен передается в Ньингма и в разных школах Кагью. Да и честно гвооря мне как-то безразлично, есть передача дзогчен сейчас в гелуг или нет. Есть то, что надо отработать, изучить и пр. Остальное - дополнительно по желанию.
Честно говоря гелуг чуть ли не единственная школа, от учителей которой ничего не получал.

----------


## Dron

> Сейчас - не знаю. В прошлом учителя передававшие дзогчен были. Точно известно, что дзогчен передается в Ньингма и в разных школах Кагью.
> Честно говоря гелуг чуть ли не единственная школа, от учителей которой ничего не получал.


ЕСДЛ передавал Кунджед Гьялпо.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ЕСДЛ передавал Кунджед Гьялпо.


ЕСДЛ придерживается стиля римэ. Соответственно не может считаться чисто гелугпинским учителем. Хотя можно посмотреть в сунгбумы различных учителей гелуг. Может что-то и всплывет. Но лень. Мне не интересно. Если требуется такое действо, то когда-нибудь позже посмотрю. Да и про дзогчен в гелуг вы же не со мной спорите  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Не поняла, какую схему представить сложно?


Вот эту: "традиционно надо учить Ану-йоге и через практику Ану-йоги уже обнаружить состояние дзочген".
Для меня это звучит примерно как "надо ездить на автомобиле, и через ведение автомобиля обнаружить полет на вертолете" (тот факт, что автомобиль и вертолет прибывают в одно и тоже место мы уже обсудили, Вы вроде не про это говорили). И Вы опять отмалчиваетесь - КТО же так считает (или учит)?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот эту: "традиционно надо учить Ану-йоге и через практику Ану-йоги уже обнаружить состояние дзочген".
> Для меня это звучит примерно как "надо ездить на автомобиле, и через ведение автомобиля обнаружить полет на вертолете" (тот факт, что автомобиль и вертолет прибывают в одно и тоже место мы уже обсудили, Вы вроде не про это говорили). И Вы опять отмалчиваетесь - КТО же так считает (или учит)?


Эта. А может шутки ради выложить текст о четырех йогах из собрания цамдраг? А то ведь есть и маха-йога в ати и ати-йога в маха.

----------


## Legba

> Эта. А может шутки ради выложить текст о четырех йогах из собрания цамдраг? А то ведь есть и маха-йога в ати и ати-йога в маха.


Смотрите сами. В принципе, достаточно процитировать Лонченпу, что Ати йога - единство Керима и Дзогрима. Но Вам тут же скажут, что это Лонченпа так, для лохов написал...)))

----------

Уэф (31.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> ЕСДЛ придерживается стиля римэ. Соответственно не может считаться чисто гелугпинским учителем. Хотя можно посмотреть в сунгбумы различных учителей гелуг. Может что-то и всплывет. Но лень. Мне не интересно. Если требуется такое действо, то когда-нибудь позже посмотрю. Да и про дзогчен в гелуг вы же не со мной спорите


Требуется такое действие. Восстаньте, подобно весеннему дракону и найдите, пожалуйста.
Что такое сунгбум, агеография?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Волнение не прекратилось:
> 
> Вопрос:
> Допустимо ли в ДО иметь собственную точку зрения относительно признаваемого в Гелуг, можно ли,  открыто выражая это мнение, иметь  доступ ко всем возможностям в ДО, как в плане получения Дхармы, так и в плане карьеры (условно, конечно, но, как никак, что-то вроде должностей там присутствует)? Или таки имеет место быть разделение на приходящих по случайности, кои могут быть и христианами, например, и на "систему" со стандартизированными, скажем так философскими и историческими убеждениями?
> Артем, персонально для Вас:


У меня вопрос: а зачем вам вообще ДО, если у вас с "точкой зрения" и так порядок? Почему вы не рветесь в общину Топпера, к примеру?! )))

И какие такие возможности ДО вам так нужны, если у вас и так все есть?

P.S. для особо "продвинутых" христиан, шизотеров и далее по списку (помнится) на занятиях для новичков акцентировали внимание, что все же (отодвинув в сторону темы о "Дзогчен - оно вне традиций")  МДО - это, таки, "буддийская" община. Соответственно, Воззрение придется поменять. Да и Прибежище (внешние ли, внутренне ли или тайное) тоже.

P.S.S. Спаси Господь Кришна от таких "каръерных" персонажей!

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Смотрите сами. В принципе, достаточно процитировать Лонченпу, что Ати йога - единство Керима и Дзогрима. Но Вам тут же скажут, что это Лонченпа так, для лохов написал...)))


Исходно это цитата из Гуру Ринпоче, дающего объяснение в рамках 9-ти колесниц. Но нигде у того же Гуру Ринпоче вы не найдете утверждения, что "Ати йога - это *исключительно* единство Керима и Дзогрима", и что других вариантов просто нет.

----------


## Dron

> У меня вопрос: а зачем вам вообще ДО, если у вас с "точкой зрения" и так порядок? Почему вы не рветесь в общину Топпера, к примеру?! )))


Я рвусь в общину Топпера, но он меня не пускает, боится за адептов, наверное. Притом, что соседи: чтоб мне провалится,  мы пересеклись на мосте через Смоленку в июне-июле. Топпер выглядит так: мужик средних лет, взгляд осуждающий, весь в оранжевом, даже ботинки оранжевые надыбал. Брюки узкие, в клетку, но оранжевые.



> И какие такие возможности ДО вам так нужны, если у вас и так все есть?


Хочу быть инструктором по янтра йоге и наглядно доказывать превосходство на материале новобранцеф.



> P.S. для особо "продвинутых" христиан, шизотеров и далее по списку (помнится) на занятиях для новичков акцентировали внимание, что все же (отодвинув в сторону темы о "Дзогчен - оно вне традиций")  ДО - это, таки, "буддийская" община. Соответственно, Воззрение придется поменять.


ИСКОН.

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Dron

Даже страшно представить как такое соседство отольется в чистой земле.

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Конечно не значит, что все колесницы одно и тоже. Но "развивать отвращение к сансаре " на мой взгляд это не метод, это тема , знание, которое нужно освоить посредством методов.
> Хотя мне сложно представить себе как это ещё можно осваивать...кроме как обнаружить это знание и сохранять его ясность. Но я не понимаю почему это сутра, мы ведь не применяем здесь никакого отречения. То есть я вообще не понимаю куда это можно отнести.
> Если же вы имеете ввиду медитацию в виде упражнения ума , то и в учении Дзогчен традиционно применяется аналитическая медитация в качестве подготовительных практик. 
> Например 7 особых упражнений ума - лочжонги - из Дзогчен Ньингтиг. Вы можете их найти в Драгоценном Сосуде. 
> И там ведь мы упражняем ум в размышлении о непостоянстве и т.д.


В базовых колесницах это именно метод ), для них характерно учиться принимать и отвергать, откройте любой текст хинаяны или махаяны, там все это имеется. Если "развивать отвращение к сансаре" - если это не отречение, то что тогда отречение?))) "Обнаружить это знание, сохранять ясность" - это метод дзогчен, но не базовых колесниц."развивать милосердные просветленные побуждения бодхичитты, горячо стремясь к (просветлению ради других)" относятся к методам Махаяны, о чем Лонченпа прямо и пишет. Напомню:
"...Далее, *для того чтобы следовать по пути махаяны*, вы должны направлять свои добрые дела на благо других. Так, для того чтобы приносить пользу живым существам, вы должны искренне развивать милосердные просветленные побуждения бодхичитты, горячо стремясь к (просветлению ради других), посвящая (свои заслуги) и радуясь (своим и чужим добродетелям). ... "(с) тут и гадать нечего.
Рекомендую почитать весь текст полностью, там все просто и понятно написано.  О Дзогчен Лонченпа начинает говорить только в третьей главе, описуя "общие, специальные и несравненные методы удаления омраченности, следуя по пути" на этапе "Удаления омраченности, следуя по Пути". Лонченпа не пишет о том, что нужно, как с места в карьер, изначально приступать к дзогчен, но описывает этапы постепенного пути, по которому человек с высшими способностями должен пройти, прежде чем практиковать дзогчен. Ничего нового в этом нет, то что он описывает до сих пор применяется в Ньингма, в чем можно убедиться, послушав учения учителей данной школы. Пресловутый традиционный путь.))

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я рвусь в общину Топпера, но он меня не пускает, боится за адептов, наверное. Притом, что соседи: чтоб мне провалится,  мы пересеклись на мосте через Смоленку в июне-июле. Топпер выглядит так: мужик средних лет, взгляд осуждающий, весь в оранжевом, даже ботинки оранжевые надыбал. Брюки узкие, в клетку, но оранжевые.


А у Топпера вы каким инструктором собрались стать?




> Хочу быть инструктором по янтра йоге и наглядно доказывать превосходство на материале новобранцеф.


Не проще ли стать инструктором хатха/аштанга/Айеграра-йоги?




> ИСКОН.


Ага, и тем гордимся.

----------


## ullu

> Вот эту: "традиционно надо учить Ану-йоге и через практику Ану-йоги уже обнаружить состояние дзочген".
> Для меня это звучит примерно как "надо ездить на автомобиле, и через ведение автомобиля обнаружить полет на вертолете" (тот факт, что автомобиль и вертолет прибывают в одно и тоже место мы уже обсудили, Вы вроде не про это говорили). И Вы опять отмалчиваетесь - КТО же так считает (или учит)?


Я предположила, что так могут считать люди, которые считают что то как учит Ринпоче это его собственное изобретение.
Но я не понимаю почему это для вас звучит так? Разве "прибывают в тоже самое место"  и "обнаружить состояние дзогчен" не одно и тоже?
То есть в моем представлении можно пребыть в это место практикуя кедрим и дзогрим и их нераздельность ( я правда не знаю подробностей, как эта нераздельность практикуется ), а можно пребыть практикуя практики раздела Семде, например.
Я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Dron

> А у Топпера вы каким инструктором собрались стать?


"Менеджером по организации буддийским праздником с последствиями".




> Не проще ли стать инструктором хатха/аштанга/Айеграра-йоги?


Не вам судить, ибо не имеете опыта ни того, не другого.





> Ага, и тем гордимся.


Пришлите рецепт манки с жженым сахаром. что-то в этом есть.

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Менеджером по организации буддийским праздником с последствиями".


Я так понимаю, что дядька в жОлтых ботинках Вам доступно объяснил, где он таких организаторов видел?





> Не вам судить, ибо не имеете опыта ни того, не другого.


У вас есть опыт инструкторства янтра-йоги?

----------

Дондог (11.08.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Я предположила, что так могут считать люди, которые считают что то как учит Ринпоче это его собственное изобретение.


То есть те самые ОНИ, которые практикуют "дзогчен в рамках тантры" - это таки плод Вашего воображения? Что я, собственно, и пытался выяснить.  :Smilie: 



> Но я не понимаю почему это для вас звучит так? Разве "прибывают в тоже самое место"  и "обнаружить состояние дзогчен" не одно и тоже?
> То есть в моем представлении можно пребыть в это место практикуя кедрим и дзогрим и их нераздельность ( я правда не знаю подробностей, как эта нераздельность практикуется ), а можно пребыть практикуя практики раздела Семде, например.
> Я ошибаюсь?


ОК, можно так сказать. То есть "обнаружить состояние дзогчен" это "достичь состояния Будды"? Ну так чо Тантра, если так ставить вопрос то и практика 6ти Парамит вполне годится.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> вот как? 
> как тогда?


Уэф, лучше ознакомьтесь с оригинальным текстом, а то мы сейчас начнем комментировать отдельные строки из него без общей картины, что в итоге может привести к неверному пониманию.

----------


## Dron

> Я так понимаю, что дядька в жОлтых ботинках Вам доступно объяснил, где он таких организаторов видел?


Нет, мы не общались. Но он был подобен Гаруде. В. остров потрясся, караси выпрыгнули и прокричали в небо все до единой кошерные сутры на чистом пали.






> У вас есть опыт инструкторства янтра-йоги?


Нет. Что не отменяет истинности предыдущих слов.

----------


## Legba

> Не проще ли стать инструктором хатха/аштанга/Айеграра-йоги?


Технически аштанга (да и Айенгар) намного сложнее, чего уж там.
С другой стороны, чтобы стать инструктором аштанги надо просто продемонстрировать способность
выполнять определенные асаны + занести бабла. Справку о карма-йоге с Вас не потребуют.
В противном случае инструкторов янтры было бы сотни - с точки зрения физической кондиции дело незатейливое,
а в голову не влезешь.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Технически аштанга (да и Айенгар) намного сложнее, чего уж там.
> С другой стороны, чтобы стать инструктором аштанги надо просто продемонстрировать способность
> выполнять определенные асаны + занести бабла. Справку о карма-йоге с Вас не потребуют.
> В противном случае инструкторов янтры было бы сотни - с точки зрения физической кондиции дело незатейливое,
> а в голову не влезешь.


Вы полагаете, что вопрос в справке о янтра-йоге?! )))

P.S. Собственно, какие вопросы: welcome! Думаю, что от того, что одним шизотером в ДО станет больше, ничего кардинально не изменится. ))))

----------


## Dron

> Технически аштанга (да и Айенгар) намного сложнее, чего уж там.
> С другой стороны, чтобы стать инструктором аштанги надо просто продемонстрировать способность
> выполнять определенные асаны + занести бабла.


А можно без демонстрации, с двойным акцентом на вторую часть?

----------


## PampKin Head

> То есть те самые ОНИ, которые практикуют "дзогчен в рамках тантры" - это таки плод Вашего воображения? Что я, собственно, и пытался выяснить. 
> .


Переводя на русский: персонажи практикуют преимущественно тантрические методы в качестве вторичных. Но многообразие вторичных методов  не ограничено исключительно тантрическими.

Это я к чему: Кьерим в рамках данной темы является _вторичным методом_. Да и Дзогрим с признаками тоже. 

Следовательно те, кто отдает предпочтение татнтрическим методам, являются _дзогченва_, практикующими в рамках тантры.

----------


## Dron

> Я так понимаю, что дядька в жОлтых ботинках Вам доступно объяснил, где он таких организаторов видел?


Я могу инструктировать цыган на вокзале, компренде?
А шутки по теме буддизма я не люблю.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я могу инструктировать цыган на вокзале, компренде?
> А шутки по теме буддизма я не люблю.


Бесспорно можете.

Только вам нужен форум "цыгане с вокзала, интересующиеся буддизмом".

P.S. Вы сами то понимаете, что "делать карьеру" в ДО могут лишь те, кто активно принимает (усем сердцем) Тава, Гомпа и Йодпа, именно в том варианте, как учит Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче?

----------


## Dron

> Бесспорно можете.
> 
> Только вам нужен форум "цыгане с вокзала, интересующиеся буддизмом".


Он без надобности, но спасибо, что порекомендовали выход из вами же придуманной ситуации. Могу я вас отныне называть "Цыганский доктор"?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Он без надобности, но спасибо, что порекомендовали выход из вами же придуманной ситуации. Могу я вас отныне называть "Цыганский доктор"?


Можете, зовите меня просто "цыганский проктолог, сэр"...

----------


## Dron

> P.S. Вы сами то понимаете, что "делать карьеру" в ДО могут ли те, кто активно принимает (усем сердцем) Тава, Гомпа и Йодпа, именно в том варианте, как учит Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче?


Пампкин хэнд, давайте вместе помолимся за удачное завершение всяческих карьер, итог которых четко и ясно обозначен Гаутамой и последователями типа Нагарджуны (Ak/dragon from the deepness)

----------


## Dron

> Можете, зовите меня просто "цыганский проктолог, сэр"...


 Word is bond

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин хэнд, давайте вместе помолимся за удачное завершение всяческих карьер, итог которых четко и ясно обозначен Гаутамой и последователями типа Нагарджуны (Ak/dragon from the deepness)


Бесспорно вы сможете получить трулкор в рамках Гелуг и стать прекрасным инструктором! Аминь.

----------


## Dron

> Бесспорно вы сможете получить трулкор в рамках Гелуг и стать прекрасным инструктором! Аминь.


Бесспорно, вы лжете, небесный практолог. Где это я могу получить трулкор?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Бесспорно, вы лжете, небесный практолог. Где это я могу получить трулкор?


В Сарма нет трулкоров?

----------


## Dron

> В Сарма нет трулкоров?


Нет трулкоров, позволяющих стать инструктором (!?)

----------

Дондог (31.07.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да просто интересно, как в частном порядке разрешается противоречие "есть Дзогчен в Гелуг или нет"


А в чем тут противоречие? Вы так и не назвали гелукпинских учителей Дзогчен  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> А в чем тут противоречие? Вы так и не назвали гелукпинских учителей Дзогчен


Артем, давайте не будем пороть чушь. Я их могу назвать. И вы их можете назвать.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, давайте не будем пороть чушь. Я их могу назвать. И вы их можете назвать.


Тогда к чему все эти брачные танцы воинственных французских голубей?  :Smilie:  Вперед и чушь не пострадает

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Тогда к чему все эти брачные танцы воинственных французских голубей?  Вперед и чушь не пострадает


)))) 
 Годится.
Учитель - ЕСДЛ.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Эхехех. Давно вы у него прямое введение получали? Следующего пожалуйста, только без вашего обычного pigeon_ства.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Эхехех. Давно вы у него прямое введение получали? Следующего пожалуйста, только без вашего обычного pigeon_ства.


Хм, ну у ЕСДЛ и миллиарды червей введения не получали, к ним у вас тоже претензии?

----------


## ullu

> В базовых колесницах это именно метод ), для них характерно учиться принимать и отвергать, откройте любой текст хинаяны или махаяны, там все это имеется.
> Если "развивать отвращение к сансаре" - если это не отречение, то что тогда отречение?)))  
>  "Обнаружить это знание, сохранять ясность" - это метод дзогчен, но не базовых колесниц.


А как же в базовых колесницах мы развиваем отречение? Разве не так, что мы смотрим , обнаруживаем с помощью своего опыта, что такое сансара, и затем сохраняем ясность этого знания, из которого само собой следует отношение к сансаре, как нежелание в ней оставаться ?
Ну то есть я никогда по другому не делала, просто я не могу себе представить как можно делать по другому? 




> "развивать милосердные просветленные побуждения бодхичитты, горячо стремясь к (просветлению ради других)" относятся к методам Махаяны, о чем Лонченпа прямо и пишет. Напомню:
> "...Далее, *для того чтобы следовать по пути махаяны*, вы должны направлять свои добрые дела на благо других. Так, для того чтобы приносить пользу живым существам, вы должны искренне развивать милосердные просветленные побуждения бодхичитты, горячо стремясь к (просветлению ради других), посвящая (свои заслуги) и радуясь (своим и чужим добродетелям). ... "(с) тут и гадать нечего.


Ну опять же таки как мы это можем развивать? Можно однажды обнаружить как обстоят дела на самом деле, и сострадание и желание блага для других возникнет само собой. 
А можем постепенно приводить ум к этому пониманию. Разве не так? 



> Рекомендую почитать весь текст полностью, там все просто и понятно написано.  О Дзогчен Лонченпа начинает говорить только в третьей главе, описуя "общие, специальные и несравненные методы удаления омраченности, следуя по пути" на этапе "Удаления омраченности, следуя по Пути". Лонченпа не пишет о том, что нужно, как с места в карьер, изначально приступать к дзогчен, но описывает этапы постепенного пути, по которому человек с высшими способностями должен пройти, прежде чем практиковать дзогчен. Ничего нового в этом нет, то что он описывает до сих пор применяется в Ньингма, в чем можно убедиться, послушав учения учителей данной школы. Пресловутый традиционный путь.))


Я чего-то не нашла в тексте, что речь идет о высших способностях. Известно, что люди с высшими высшими способностями обретают знание своей природы сразу, в момент прямой передачи. Им не требуется никакая предварительная подготовка. 
Было бы странно, если бы Лонгченпа рекомендовал бы им предварительно подготовиться.

----------


## ullu

> То есть те самые ОНИ, которые практикуют "дзогчен в рамках тантры" - это таки плод Вашего воображения? Что я, собственно, и пытался выяснить.


Не для спора, а просто чета-я не понимаю , я ошибаюсь? Как же завершающая стадия Ану-йоги ? Что же практикуют когда её выполняют? Разве не дзогчен?



> ОК, можно так сказать. То есть "обнаружить состояние дзогчен" это "достичь состояния Будды"? Ну так чо Тантра, если так ставить вопрос то и практика 6ти Парамит вполне годится.


Ну лично я считаю, хотя меня ругают за это все время, что достичь состояния Будды можно с помощью с помощью методов любой школы. Только мне кажется, что для того что бы достичь его без прямой передачи и Гуру-йоги опирающейся на эту передачу нужно обладать какими-то уж совсем высшими способностями.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Хм, ну у ЕСДЛ и миллиарды червей введения не получали, к ним у вас тоже претензии?


См. 3 Завета Гараба Дордже. Еще вопросы?

----------


## Dron

> См. 3 Завета Гараба Дордже. Еще вопросы?


Матка Босха. Да идите уже с миром.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> А как же в базовых колесницах мы развиваем отречение? Разве не так, что мы смотрим , обнаруживаем с помощью своего опыта, что такое сансара, и затем сохраняем ясность этого знания, из которого само собой следует отношение к сансаре, как нежелание в ней оставаться ?
> Ну то есть я никогда по другому не делала, просто я не могу себе представить как можно делать по другому? 
> 
> 
> Ну опять же таки как мы это можем развивать? Можно однажды обнаружить как обстоят дела на самом деле, и сострадание и желание блага для других возникнет само собой. 
> А можем постепенно приводить ум к этому пониманию. Разве не так? 
> 
> Я чего-то не нашла в тексте, что речь идет о высших способностях. Известно, что люди с высшими высшими способностями обретают знание своей природы сразу, в момент прямой передачи. Им не требуется никакая предварительная подготовка. 
> Было бы странно, если бы Лонгченпа рекомендовал бы им предварительно подготовиться.


ullu, я чувствую напиши я еще большее сообщение и  в ответ получу еще больше вопросов к каждому из его предложений). Поэтому отвечу кратко : вы видели в тексте слова "для того чтобы следовать по пути *махаяны*, вы должны...." . Там написано "дзогчен"? Или всеже "махаяна"? Так о чем там говорится в конкретной главе, абзаце?  О дзогчен? Нет , о махаяне! Итак, в тексте говорится о махаяне? Да. Так о чем разговор ?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет трулкоров, позволяющих стать инструктором (!?)


Хм... Если есть трулкор, то возможно стать и инструктором. Называется это - лопон, см. гьюто и гьюме.

----------

Артем Тараненко (30.07.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А можно приобрести диплом инструктора ДО?  Сертификат какой-нибудь... Хотел бы повесить на стену в рамочке.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Конечно можно. Идете, сдаете экзамен Ринпоче и получаете диплом.

----------

Уэф (31.07.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Безо всяких членских взносов?

----------


## ullu

> ullu, я чувствую напиши я еще большее сообщение и  в ответ получу еще больше вопросов к каждому из его предложений). Поэтому отвечу кратко : вы видели в тексте слова "для того чтобы следовать по пути *махаяны*, вы должны...." . Там написано "дзогчен"? Или всеже "махаяна"? Так о чем там говорится в конкретной главе, абзаце?  О дзогчен? Нет , о махаяне! Итак, в тексте говорится о махаяне? Да. Так о чем разговор ?


Но дзогчен это махаяна.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Безо всяких членских взносов?


"Дзогчен-Община. Принципы и наставления для всех практикующих и членов ганчи" в помощь.

----------


## PampKin Head

Я как то не понимаю такого вожделения дипломов и инструкторства в ДО? В чем прикол то обладания оными? Может кто то просветит...

----------


## Dron

> Хм... Если есть трулкор, то возможно стать и инструктором. Называется это - лопон, см. гьюто и гьюме.


Таковой ранг равен инструктору в ДО по знаниям?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Таковой ранг равен инструктору в ДО по знаниям?


Инструктор ДО по сравнению с Лопоном - кхм.. "жалкое подобие левой руки" (как в одном известном анекдоте).

----------


## Dron

> Инструктор ДО по сравнению с Лопоном - кхм.. "жалкое подобие левой руки" (как в одном известном анекдоте).


Так что ж вы советуете всякое непотребство?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так что ж вы советуете всякое непотребство?


Я как раз вам потребство советую, перечитайте еще раз фразу.

----------


## Dron

> Я как то не понимаю такого вожделения дипломов и инструкторства в ДО? В чем прикол то обладания оными? Может кто то просветит...


Самаритянский цыганскийй практолог?

----------


## Legba

> Переводя на русский: персонажи практикуют преимущественно тантрические методы в качестве вторичных. Но многообразие вторичных методов  не ограничено исключительно тантрическими.
> 
> Это я к чему: Кьерим в рамках данной темы является _вторичным методом_. Да и Дзогрим с признаками тоже. 
> 
> Следовательно те, кто отдает предпочтение татнтрическим методам, являются _дзогченва_, практикующими в рамках тантры.


М? Вот значит кто ОНИ... Но есть проблема. Если взять список практик базового уровня, то наибольшее время предполагается уделить именно таки Кериму, а не, к примеру, Рушенам или Семдзинам. Так что я до конца не понял, вот эти они - кошерные с точки зрения ДО парни - или не очень.

----------


## Legba

> Не для спора, а просто чета-я не понимаю , я ошибаюсь? Как же завершающая стадия Ану-йоги ? Что же практикуют когда её выполняют? Разве не дзогчен?


В смысле?! В Ану Йоге практикуют Ану Йогу, проходят бхуми Ану Йоги и реализуют состояние Будды.
В Ати Йоге - аналогично. Что у Вас за каша-то? Каждая колесница вполне самодостаточна, нет нужды перескакивать из одной в другую.



> Ну лично я считаю, хотя меня ругают за это все время, что достичь состояния Будды можно с помощью с помощью методов любой школы.


Кто же это интересно Вас ругает, за изложение столь очевидного соображения.



> Только мне кажется, что для того что бы достичь его без прямой передачи и Гуру-йоги опирающейся на эту передачу нужно обладать какими-то уж совсем высшими способностями.


Да, я помню Вашу поразительную идею о том, что для Парамитаяны требуется больше способностей, чем для Мантраяны.
В коренных текстах пишут, что все наоборот, но у Вас, конечно, может быть свое мнение.

----------


## PampKin Head

> М? Вот значит кто ОНИ... Но есть проблема. Если взять список практик базового уровня, то наибольшее время предполагается уделить именно таки Кериму, а не, к примеру, Рушенам или Семдзинам. Так что я до конца не понял, вот эти они - кошерные с точки зрения ДО парни - или не очень.


Практики базового уровня СМС  в тех объемах, которые указаны, имеют целью ознакомление с этими методами и получения опыта в соответствии со способностями (на объемы Кьерима это явно не тянет, да и Кьеримом в стиле Маха-йоги точно не являются). + в практики базового уровня СМС входят как Семдзины, так и Рушены (причем они представляют большую трудность, чем начитывание бумов Трех Корней, имеющихся там).

Рекомендую, таки, ознакомится, чем является программа СМС на самом деле и какие задачи ставит. Для этого вполне достаточно почитать "Драгоценный Сосуд" и послушать, что сам ННР говорит о СМС. Там же, в конце есть и списочек практик базового уровня.

Причем схемка "Три Корня + семдзины и рушены" это как раз стандартная тема в аспекте альтернативы Кьериму/Дзогриму.




> В смысле?! В Ану Йоге практикуют Ану Йогу, проходят бхуми Ану Йоги и реализуют состояние Будды.
> В Ати Йоге - аналогично. Что у Вас за каша-то? Каждая колесница вполне самодостаточна, нет нужды перескакивать из одной в другую.


Состояние Будды, оно же Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи и есть Дзогчен.

Если колесница Ати самодостаточна ("каждая колесница вполне самодостаточна" (c)), то к чему вообще вести разговор о тантре и Кьеримах с Дзогримами?

----------


## ullu

> В смысле?! В Ану Йоге практикуют Ану Йогу, проходят бхуми Ану Йоги и реализуют состояние Будды.
> В Ати Йоге - аналогично. Что у Вас за каша-то? Каждая колесница вполне самодостаточна, нет нужды перескакивать из одной в другую.


Да зачем же перескакивать? Что-то вы меня не понимаете совсем, поэтому я не буду дальше про это.

Про способности, ну как-то мне кажется, что если с учителем и поддержкой линии передачи ничего не можешь понять, то без учителя и такой поддержки понять будет ещё сложнее.
То есть если практикуешь, к примеру, очищение 6 лок + парамиты, то по моему продвигаться в практике тех же парамит будет проще, чем  если только парамиты практиковать. Пусть даже способностей не хватает для того. что бы обнаружить знание дзочген, но передача не может не работать, если поддерживать связь и развивать её практикой, связанной с этой передачей.

----------


## ullu

> Если колесница Ати самодостаточна ("каждая колесница вполне самодостаточна" (c)), то к чему вообще вести разговор о тантре и Кьеримах с Дзогримами?


Вот у меня такой же , собственно, вопрос.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Первое предупреждение Денис Евгеньев и Dron
Предлагаю для упражнений в остроумии и пустословии переместиться на какой-нибудь башорг.
В этом разделе бессодержательные сообщения преследуются и пресекаются без суда и следствия.

----------


## Dron

> Первое предупреждение Денис Евгеньев и Dron
> Предлагаю для упражнений в остроумии и пустословии переместиться на какой-нибудь башорг.
> В этом разделе бессодержательные сообщения преследуются и пресекаются без суда и следствия.


Понял, босс.

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

Dron напрасно рассчитывал на то, что "без суда и следствия" была метафорой.
Бан неделю за пустословия и препирательства с модератором. Башорг ждет своих героев.

----------


## Legba

> Вот у меня такой же , собственно, вопрос.


Дык нет, это у меня такой вопрос.  :Smilie: 
Или колесница Ати самодостаточна (для имеющих соответствующие способности).
Или практику требуется практика также Маха, Ану, а то и Парамитаяны.
Вы за какой вариант?

----------

Уэф (31.07.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Вот-вот, Лекпа, правильно - на одной голой технике здесь (в янтра-йоге) далеко не уедешь.


Ну, справедливости ради, надо заметить, что речь шла о том, "как бы это Dronу стать инструктором по янтре".
Я, по всей видимости, знаю, о какой знакомой идет речь))).
И это, кстати, неплохая иллюстрация того, почему у некоторых ДО вызывает так много волнений.
Дело в том, что человеку можно сказать - "ты неправильно выполняешь вот эту янтру. Колени (к примеру) у тебя не выпрямлены."
А можно сказать - "да, делаешь ты вроде все правильно - но ум твой чего-то не очень в этот момент".
Очевидно, что второе заявление, чисто технически, может адекватно произносится как минимум бодхисаттвой первого бхуми.
Т.к. раньше способность видеть умы других людей не проявляется. (иногда, правда, говорится, что такая способность может возникнуть в конце Пути Соединения. Но это почти одно и тоже.).
Таким образом, заявление №2 может быть адекватно воспринято, разве что, от ННР.
А теперь - внимание вопрос.
КТО не позволил питерской знакомой стать инструктором? 
Она плохо знала технику? В это поверить сложно, в силу незатейливости таковой.
Ей ННР лично отказал в аттестации? Ну, тогда она врядли бы имела какие-то претензии.
Так как же так вышло?  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> Дык нет, это у меня такой вопрос. 
> Или колесница Ати самодостаточна (для имеющих соответствующие способности).
> Или практику требуется практика также Маха, Ану, а то и Парамитаяны.
> Вы за какой вариант?


Я за первый.

----------


## Legba

> Я за первый.


Чудно. Остается последний вопрос, по поводу которго у меня легкое недопонимание.
В списке практик базового уровня СМС предлагается уделить:
Практикам Сутры - минимум 32 дня.
Практикам Ану Йоги - минимум 21 день (а при начитывании с опорой на количество - значительно больше)
Практикам Дзогпа Ченпо - минимум 32 дня.
Мне тут видится некоторое несоответствие. 
Если индивид может практиковать Дзогпа ченпо, и это - самостоятельный и самодостаточный путь, 
зачемему тратить столько же времени на практику Сутры?
Если индивид не может практиковать Дзогпа Ченпо, и ему необходимо сначала развить соответствующие способности,
почему ему все же предлагается практиковать Дзогпа Ченпо?

----------

Уэф (31.07.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Чудно. Остается последний вопрос, по поводу которго у меня легкое недопонимание.
> В списке практик базового уровня СМС предлагается уделить:
> Практикам Сутры - минимум 32 дня.
> Практикам Ану Йоги - минимум 21 день (а при начитывании с опорой на количество - значительно больше)
> Практикам Дзогпа Ченпо - минимум 32 дня.
> Мне тут видится некоторое несоответствие. 
> Если индивид может практиковать Дзогпа ченпо, и это - самостоятельный и самодостаточный путь, 
> зачемему тратить столько же времени на практику Сутры?


Затем, что Ринпоче так учит. Это время для освоения разнообразных методов, или чтобы просто иметь какое-то представление о Сутре и Тантре. А потом уже они применяются по мере необходимости, согласно ситуации практикующего. 

И эти методы(хоть Сутра, хоть Тантра) применяются без отрыва от передачи знания Дзогчен.

----------


## ullu

> Чудно. Остается последний вопрос, по поводу которго у меня легкое недопонимание.
> В списке практик базового уровня СМС предлагается уделить:
> Практикам Сутры - минимум 32 дня.
> Практикам Ану Йоги - минимум 21 день (а при начитывании с опорой на количество - значительно больше)
> Практикам Дзогпа Ченпо - минимум 32 дня.
> Мне тут видится некоторое несоответствие. 
> Если индивид может практиковать Дзогпа ченпо, и это - самостоятельный и самодостаточный путь, 
> зачемему тратить столько же времени на практику Сутры?
> Если индивид не может практиковать Дзогпа Ченпо, и ему необходимо сначала развить соответствующие способности,
> почему ему все же предлагается практиковать Дзогпа Ченпо?


Потому что подход другой . Не такой - либо одно , либо другое.  Зачем что-то исключать? Любой человек может практиковать дзогчен и продвигаться в практике с помощью методов дзогчен, если он получил передачу и у него есть интерес и желание . И в итоге он придет к полной реализации. Поэтому полезно сразу приступать к практике дзогчен.
Но если способностей не хватает, то может понадобится для их развития применять другие методы. Но это не означает, что в это время нельзя практиковать практики дзочген или что они не работают. Гуру-йога всегда работает, просто если нет понимания или устойчивости практики, или много препятствий, сомнений и .т.д., то полезно помогать себе с помощью других методов , тогда процесс пойдет быстрее, проще, меньше препятствий будет.

----------

Карма Палджор (31.07.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне тут видится некоторое несоответствие. 
> Если индивид может практиковать Дзогпа ченпо, и это - самостоятельный и самодостаточный путь, 
> зачемему тратить столько же времени на практику Сутры?
> Если индивид не может практиковать Дзогпа Ченпо, и ему необходимо сначала развить соответствующие способности,
> почему ему все же предлагается практиковать Дзогпа Ченпо?


Лекпа, ответ то простой: чтобы быть знакомым с соответствующими практиками  для помощи тем, кто способен только на оные. Чтобы быть способным помочь тем способом, который наиболее адекватен в той или иной ситуации.

+ "практиковать Дзогпа ченпо" также означает знать свою ситуацию и использовать вторичные практики для того, чтобы устранить те недостатки, которые не позволяют практиковать первичные практики...

Еще раз настоятельно рекомендую ознакомится с целями и задачами, ради достижения которых существует программа СМС, а не плодить свои домыслы по поводу оной.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (01.08.2011)

----------


## Legba

Вот видите ли...
Мне ответили три человека. Типа, все они "знакомы и не плодят домыслы"... Только вот ответили почему-то разное.  :Smilie: 
Хорошо. Идея № 1.



> чтобы быть знакомым с соответствующими практиками для помощи тем, кто способен только на оные.


Не буду говорить гадости относительно того, что не совсем ясно, кто эти оные. Которые вот Ану Йогу могут практиковать - а Ати Йогу нет.
Но есть и другой вопрос. Что делать болезным существам, коим подходит Крия, Чарья, Йога Тантра? А Маха Йога?
А Шравакаяна? Ответ "потом расскажут" не канает. Структура курса известна, после базового будут три курса Семде и так далее.
Ну и потом, Вы что, всерьез считаете, что потратив 23 дня кто-то сможет помогать живым существам, нуждающимся в методах Сутры?  :Smilie: )
Идея №2. 



> *Любой* человек *может* практиковать дзогчен и продвигаться в практике с помощью методов дзогчен, если он получил передачу и у него есть интерес и желание . *И в итоге он придет к полной реализации.*


и 


> Но если способностей не хватает, то может понадобится для их развития применять другие методы.


Вообще говоря, это противоречие. Вы говорите - "он может практиковать Дзогчен и практикует, но способностей для практики ему не хватает и он их развивает". 
Типа "он может, конечно, поднять штангу 100 кило, но для этого ему не хватает способностей, и он поднимает 50 кило". Мило.
Почему нужно что-то выбирать? Если некто *может* практиковать Дзогпа Ченпо, он практикует *именно его*. Потому что это наиболее быстрый способ достичь реализации. Про сострадание никто не забыл? Живые существа ждут. Им нет дела, какие там у нас заморочки, им хочется быстрее...
Ну и кроме того. Все ведь любят истории про безграмотного пастуха Хумкару. Достигнув реализации наиболее *быстрым и прямым* способом, он далее уже не имел проблем с помощью живым существам - несмотря на безграмотность.
Идея №3



> + "практиковать Дзогпа ченпо" также означает знать свою ситуацию и использовать вторичные практики для того, чтобы устранить те недостатки, которые не позволяют практиковать первичные практики...


Замечательное определение. Если Вы еще сошлетесь, где ННР такое говорил...  :Smilie: 
Поскольку согласно ему, и Топпер практикует Дзогпа Ченпо, хочет он того или нет.
Ситуацию свою знает? Да.
Практики вторичные использует? Несомненно.
Первичные практики практиковать сможет? Согласно воззрению Махаяны - однозначно. Правда нескоро  :Smilie: 



> Затем, что Ринпоче так учит.


Вот. Это единственный, на самом деле, честный ответ.

----------

Eternal Jew (31.07.2011), Sadhak (01.08.2011), Уэф (01.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не буду говорить гадости относительно того, что не совсем ясно, кто эти оные. Которые вот Ану Йогу могут практиковать - а Ати Йогу нет.
> Но есть и другой вопрос. Что делать болезным существам, коим подходит Крия, Чарья, Йога Тантра? А Маха Йога?
> А Шравакаяна? *Ответ "потом расскажут" не канает. Структура курса известна, после базового будут три курса Семде и так далее*.


Я так понимаю, что вам известна "структура" какого то другого курса. Поищите более адекватные источники информации. Тогда *проканает* однозначно.

И совет на будущее: *информацию в стиле* *ОБС* (одна баба сказала) постарайтесь перепроверять хотя бы еще из пары альтернативных источников, прежде чем так "жестко рвать покровы"... (это уже второй косяк после темы с отсутствием в практиках базового уровня семдзинов и рушенов)




> Ну и потом, Вы что, всерьез считаете, что потратив 23 дня кто-то сможет помогать живым существам, нуждающимся в методах Сутры?


Некоторым даже Будда помочь не может, а некоторым и простой человек помочь может. (см. для примера Лам Рим Дже Дзонкапы, который не стремался поучиться и у простого человека у дороги...)




> Вообще говоря, это противоречие. Вы говорите - "он может практиковать Дзогчен и практикует, но способностей для практики ему не хватает и он их развивает".


У вас какое то извращенное представление о практике Дзогчен: симдзины и рушены - это тоже практика методов Дзогчен. И? Извините, но персонаж , пребывающий непрерывно в Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи ака Дзогчен - это Будда, который в практике чего либо просто не нуждается.

Совет два: разберитесь в терминологии для начала *другого направления*.




> Типа "он может, конечно, поднять штангу 100 кило, но для этого ему не хватает способностей, и он поднимает 50 кило". Мило.
> Почему нужно что-то выбирать? Если некто может практиковать Дзогпа Ченпо, он практикует именно его.


Подумайте на досуге, практике чего посвящен раздел Семде (к примеру). И кто в нем усердствует. Тогда ваши "риторические вопросы" станут вам менее очевидными.




> Потому что это наиболее быстрый способ достичь реализации.


Потому что есть кармическая взаимосвязь с Наставником, который учит именно таким образом. Вас это не устраивает?




> Про сострадание никто не забыл? Живые существа ждут. Им нет дела, какие там у нас заморочки, им хочется быстрее...


Кто ждет и чего хочется быстрее?  Обет Бодхисаттвы - достичь АСС, а не памперсы менять в больнице. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6978&page=1 если еще не в курсе. 




> Все ведь любят истории про безграмотного пастуха Хумкару.


Лично мне безразлична история Хумкары. А также остальных Махасиддхов...




> Поскольку согласно ему, и Топпер практикует Дзогпа Ченпо, хочет он того или нет.


Если Топпер практикует методы Дзогпа Ченпо Семде, то я рад за него.

Только я не думаю, что Топпер считает свои практики вторичными для начала...




> Вот. Это единственный, на самом деле, честный ответ.


Хм... А тут кто-то вещал на основании ночных бесед с Буддой Амитабхой?

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (01.08.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Я так понимаю, что вам известна "структура" какого то другого курса. *Поищите более адекватные источники информации.* Тогда проканает однозначно.
> И совет на будущее: информацию в стиле ОБС (одна баба сказала) постарайтесь перепроверять хотя бы еще из пары альтернативных источников, прежде чем так "жестко рвать покровы"...


*О*дна *Б*аба - расположена вот по этому адресу: http://kunsangar.org/ru/sms/
*С*казала она следующее: "После базового уровня, содержание которого собрано в книге «Драгоценный сосуд», существуют три уровня, посвященных Семде, три уровня — Лонгде и последние три — Меннагде или Упадеше."
Я, откровенно говоря, не знаю, какие источники могут быть более "адекватными", нежели официальный сайт общины.
Но с радостью воспользуюсь таковыми - коль скоро на официальном сайте меня жестоко обманывают. :Wink: 

Я чего-то все меньше вижу внятных ответов, а все больше призывов "разобраться самому".
Вопросы-то крайне простые. Вы не способны на них ответить - или я недостоин?  :Wink: 
На самом-то деле, достаточно сделать одно микродопущение - и все сразу станет на свои места, все логические дыры затянутся...
Но я выступлю в вашем стиле - "подумайте сами, какое ?"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Поскольку согласно ему, и Топпер практикует Дзогпа Ченпо, хочет он того или нет.


Так...... раскусили таки  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (31.07.2011), Дима Чабсунчин (01.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

> *О*дна *Б*аба - расположена вот по этому адресу: http://kunsangar.org/ru/sms/
> *С*казала она следующее: "После базового уровня, содержание которого собрано в книге «Драгоценный сосуд», существуют три уровня, посвященных Семде, три уровня — Лонгде и последние три — Меннагде или Упадеше."
> Я, откровенно говоря, не знаю, какие источники могут быть более "адекватными", нежели официальный сайт общины.
> Но с радостью воспользуюсь таковыми - коль скоро на официальном сайте меня жестоко обманывают.


Зашибись!  Я как то не заметил там баннера "это - самая полная информация о курсе, сверх этого там ничего нет".




> Я чего-то все меньше вижу внятных ответов, а все больше призывов "разобраться самому".


Какие вопросы - такие и ответы. У меня на лбу тоже не написано "устраню все неясности Лекпы доступным ему способом".




> Вопросы-то крайне простые. Вы не способны на них ответить - или я недостоин?


Ответы не менее просты. Вы не способны их понять, или просто меня игнорируете?




> На самом-то деле, достаточно сделать одно микродопущение - и все сразу станет на свои места, все логические дыры затянутся...


В смысле загашник "рвущего покровы" ОБСа еще не опустел?

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (01.08.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Прямое введение, мягко говоря, не зваисит от того, на каком расстоянии от вас находится учитель.


так. хорошо. не зависит от пространства, а почему зависит от времени?




> Или вы считаете что должна снизойти невыразимая благодать?


а что собственно должно произойти?

----------


## Legba

> В смысле загашник "рвущего покровы" ОБСа еще не опустел?


Не, Пампкин, вот эмоцуха Ваша мне неинтересна, сорри.
А уж отмаз про "не самую полную информацию"...  :Smilie: ))

----------


## PampKin Head

> А уж отмаз про "не самую полную информацию"... ))


Для особо "продвинутых": не стоит по _флайеру_ судить о мероприятии и делать далеко идущие выводы о том, что там есть и чего нет. Самому то не смешно? Как только ты найдешь список практик первого уровня, даже тебе станет очевидным, что это: отмаз или нет...

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (01.08.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Уэф, лучше ознакомьтесь с оригинальным текстом, а то мы сейчас начнем комментировать отдельные строки из него без общей картины, что в итоге может привести к неверному пониманию.


 я вас цитировал! уверен что в оригинальном тексте подобных формулировок нет!

----------


## Уэф

> Думаю, что от того, что одним шизотером в ДО станет больше, ничего кардинально не изменится. ))))


)))))

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> я вас цитировал! уверен что в оригинальном тексте подобных формулировок нет!


Ошибаетесь, в оригинальном тексте четко написано к какой колеснице принадлежит указанный метод. Цитату я уже здесь приводил неоднократно.

----------


## Legba

> Для особо "продвинутых": не стоит по _флайеру_ судить о мероприятии и делать далеко идущие выводы о том, что там есть и чего нет. Самому то не смешно? Как только ты найдешь список практик первого уровня, даже тебе станет очевидным, что это: отмаз или нет...


Вау, какой Вы все же нервный. А я что-то запамятовал, мы разве не про *структуру* курса говорили? Ах да, а Вы мне еще сказали, что это структура *другого* курса. Ну да. Мы, кстати, на ты не переходили  :Smilie: . Список практик *первого* уровня в открытом доступе *не имеется*. Из чего достаточно просто заключить, что знать мне этого не положено. И ссылаться на этот самый список - по определению мне недоступный - довольно странно. Можно ведь просто сказать - "там дальше все круто, но рассказывать не положено, извини чувак". Вот это было бы несколько нормальнее. Вы сами-то, очевидно, базовый курс уже сдали? Или откуда у Вас-то этот замечательный список?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вау, какой Вы все же нервный. А я что-то запамятовал, мы разве не про *структуру* курса говорили? Ах да, а Вы мне еще сказали, что это структура *другого* курса. Ну да. Мы, кстати, на ты не переходили . Список практик *первого* уровня в открытом доступе *не имеется*. Из чего достаточно просто заключить, что знать мне этого не положено.


Семдзины с рушенами то в базовом курсе для начала нашел, спокойный ты наш?





> И ссылаться на этот самый список - по определению мне недоступный - довольно странно.


Хм... Тебе же это не мешает делать далеко идущие выводы о том, *чего в нем нет*. Или я тебя неправильно понял?




> Можно ведь просто сказать - "там дальше все круто, но рассказывать не положено, извини чувак". Вот это было бы несколько нормальнее.


А зачем? Я же грамотный, читать обучен:  *ответ "потом расскажут" не канает* (с)...

Вы уж определитесь сначала перед зеркалом, что вам канает, а что не канает, прежде чем волосы на попе рвать в публичном месте в приступах "праведного гнева".

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (01.08.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Я рвусь в общину Топпера, но он меня не пускает, боится за адептов, наверное. Притом, что соседи: чтоб мне провалится,  мы пересеклись на мосте через Смоленку в июне-июле.


??????????



> Топпер выглядит так: мужик средних лет, взгляд осуждающий, весь в оранжевом,



??????????



> даже ботинки оранжевые надыбал. Брюки узкие, в клетку, но оранжевые.



??????????

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (01.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (01.08.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Брюки узкие, в клетку, но оранжевые.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (01.08.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Вы уж определитесь сначала перед зеркалом, что вам канает, а что не канает, прежде чем волосы на попе рвать в публичном месте в приступах "праведного гнева".


Какая элегантная лексика. Прям сладкозвучная речь Брамы. Вы самое то интересное нам не осветили - базовый уровень таки сдан?  :Wink:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> так. хорошо. не зависит от пространства, а почему зависит от времени?
> 
> а что собственно должно произойти?


На эти вопросы обычно улыбаются в стиле "там узнаешь"  :Smilie:  Если Вы никогда не пробовали венесуэльский шоколад, то я могу в лепешку разбиться объясняя Вам чем он отличается от всех остальных. известных Вам, но разницу Вы поймете съев кусочек шоколада. а не после моих объяснений  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Я дико извиняюсь, но вроде бы обсуждение практики не есть комильфо.

----------

ullu (01.08.2011), Аньезка (01.08.2011)

----------


## ullu

В общем я ответила, но действительно уже надо говорить более конкретно и не для форума выходит.
Поэтом я все удалила.
Могу в личке сказать, если и вправду кому надо мое мнение по этому вопросу. А если спорить просто, то тогда может и не надо вовсе..

----------


## Уэф

> Ошибаетесь, в оригинальном тексте четко написано к какой колеснице принадлежит указанный метод. Цитату я уже здесь приводил неоднократно.


что нет бодхичиты на пути Ати-йоги?

"развивать милосердные просветленные побуждения бодхичитты, горячо стремясь к (просветлению ради других)", это же явно не методы Пути Самоосвобождения ."

----------


## Уэф

> На эти вопросы обычно улыбаются в стиле "там узнаешь"  Если Вы никогда не пробовали венесуэльский шоколад, то я могу в лепешку разбиться объясняя Вам чем он отличается от всех остальных. известных Вам, но разницу Вы поймете съев кусочек шоколада. а не после моих объяснений


заманчиво )))

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Только вот ответили почему-то разное.


И что? Все это "разное" объясняет Ринпоче.

----------


## Legba

> As far as I know, он им таки-сдан. ))


Ну мне прям полегчало.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Какая элегантная лексика. Прям сладкозвучная речь Брамы.


Если "*всем так нравится история Хумкары*" (с) и далее по списку, что к чему сразу в позу то вставать при "сладкозвучных речах Брамы"?

P.S. Рад я все же, что один из нынешних Патрулов Ринпоче - не такой экстремист в выражениях как Первый. А то как бы вы со своей нежной и хрупкой душевной организацией посещали его семинары?! )))

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> что нет бодхичиты на пути Ати-йоги?
> 
> "развивать милосердные просветленные побуждения бодхичитты, горячо стремясь к (просветлению ради других)", это же явно не методы Пути Самоосвобождения ."


Уэф, слово бодхичита имеет разный смысл в разных Колесницах (или разные уровни одного смысла, назовите как угодно). Указанный метод развития бодхичитты и само понятие бохичиты приведено в контексте махаяны, о чем и написано в тексте. В ати-йоге есть бодхичитта, но это слово там имеет другой смысл. За всеми разъяснениями - к вашему учителю.

----------


## Legba

> Если "*всем так нравится история Хумкары*" (с) и далее по списку, что к чему сразу в позу то вставать при "сладкозвучных речах Брамы"?
> 
> P.S. Рад я все же, что один из нынешних Патрулов Ринпоче - не такой экстремист в выражениях как Первый. А то как бы вы со своей нежной и хрупкой душевной организацией посещали его семинары?! )))


Какая ирония. Не слышали такую поговорку -  Quod licet Jovi, поп licet bovi ? 
Впрочем, вопросов у меня больше нет.
Коль скоро Пампкин - сертифицированный практик, и являет собой образец плода,
получаемого благодаря слушанию, размышлению и медитации в системе СМС/ДО,
так тому и быть.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ну мне прям полегчало.


Легпа, а вы знаете многих, кто сдавая базу ее не сдал?  :Smilie:

----------


## Legba

> Легпа, а вы знаете многих, кто сдавая базу ее не сдал?


Что Вы хотите сказать? Что все очень талантливые? Да я и так верю. )) Высшие способности, как никак.

----------


## Уэф

> Уэф, слово бодхичита имеет разный смысл в разных Колесницах (или разные уровни одного смысла, назовите как угодно). Указанный метод развития бодхичитты и само понятие бохичиты приведено в контексте махаяны, о чем и написано в тексте. В ати-йоге есть бодхичитта, но это слово там имеет другой смысл. За всеми разъяснениями - к вашему учителю.


просто дайте ссылку, если несложно, где так же как и у вас говорится что бодхичитту (именно как стремление к просветлению на благо живых существ) возможно игнорировать, продолжая практиковать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> просто дайте ссылку, если несложно, где так же как и у вас говорится что бодхичитту (именно как стремление к просветлению на благо живых существ) возможно игнорировать, продолжая практиковать.


В одной из тем подобное уже высказывалось. К сожалению вспомнить где именно - трудно  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> просто дайте ссылку, если несложно, где так же как и у вас говорится что бодхичитту (именно как стремление к просветлению на благо живых существ) возможно игнорировать, продолжая практиковать.


Есть отдельная книжица. так и называемая "Бодхичитта". Обратитесь в русскоязыкий ИШШ и вас осчастливят в мгновение ока.  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (01.08.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> просто дайте ссылку, если несложно, где так же как и у вас говорится что бодхичитту (именно как стремление к просветлению на благо живых существ) возможно игнорировать, продолжая практиковать.


Да уже в практике Шинэ игнорируется.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Какая ирония. Не слышали такую поговорку -  Quod licet Jovi, поп licet bovi ? 
> Впрочем, вопросов у меня больше нет.
> Коль скоро Пампкин - сертифицированный практик, и являет собой образец плода,
> получаемого благодаря слушанию, размышлению и медитации в системе СМС/ДО,
> так тому и быть.


Не вдаваясь в поговорки, благодарю за знакомство с сертифицированным практиком патруловской системы. Зело познавательно.

- tapatalk -

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> просто дайте ссылку, если несложно, где так же как и у вас говорится что бодхичитту (именно как стремление к просветлению на благо живых существ) возможно игнорировать, продолжая практиковать.


Не перевирайте мои слова, про игнорирование бодхичитты я ничего не писал. Цитата указанного фрагмента неоднократно приводилась. Читайте текст, спрашивайте разъяснения у учителя по вопросу чем понятие бодхичитты отличается в махаяне, ваджраяне и дзогчен. Если ваш интерес сугубо потролить, то мне с вами больше не о чем беседовать.

----------


## Legba

> Не вдаваясь в поговорки, благодарю за знакомство с сертифицированным практиком патруловской системы. Зело познавательно.
> 
> - tapatalk -


Какой же я сертифицированный? Простой дебил, чего уж. 
Полагаю Вы отлично знаете - есть только 1 (один) способ сертифицироваться где-либо кроме СМС (ну, может не только - но остальные прецеденты мне неизвестны) - 
отсидеть (успешно) "ламский" ритрит. Усе. Остальные варианты, вроде Геше и Кхенпо, практически неосуществимы белыми людьми, а уж тем более - мирянами.
Достаточно очевидно, что никаких ритритов я не отсиживал и никаких рангов или допусков не получал. 
Равно как не фиксировал в сельсовете количество карма-йоги за год.
Так что  замечательный карьерный рост мне, ни в коем случае, не грозит ))).
Ну и кроме того - я ведь практик "благого мирского пути", а не Дзогпа Ченпо. Какой с меня спрос-то?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Не перевирайте мои слова, про игнорирование бодхичитты я ничего не писал. Цитата указанного фрагмента неоднократно приводилась. Читайте текст, спрашивайте разъяснения у учителя по вопросу чем понятие бодхичитты отличается в махаяне, ваджраяне и дзогчен. Если ваш интерес сугубо потролить, то мне с вами больше не о чем беседовать.


сообщение 183
цитата из него:
"развивать милосердные просветленные побуждения бодхичитты, горячо стремясь к (просветлению ради других)", это же явно не методы Пути Самоосвобождения ."

...и как говорят тролли: "либо следи за базаром, либо отвечай" )))

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> сообщение 183
> цитата из него:
> "развивать милосердные просветленные побуждения бодхичитты, горячо стремясь к (просветлению ради других)", это же явно не методы Пути Самоосвобождения ."
> 
> ...и как говорят тролли: "либо следи за базаром, либо отвечай" )))


За базаром вы будете в другом месте следить, не столь отдаленном.) - там используют такие словесные выражения. Путь использующий метод Самоосвобождения - это дзогчен. Значение бодхичиты в нем отличается от значения в колеснице махаяны, приведенном в цитате. Методы соответственно тоже свои имеются. Если вам непонятно что я пишу уже которое сообщение подряд - повторяю: все разъяснения об особенностях бодхичитты и методах ее развития в разных колесницах получайте у своего учителя.

----------


## Уэф

как скажете. можно на тему бодхичитты здесь больше не говорить.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Чет я тоже потерялся в логических выводах. В начале практики Прибежище и Бодхичитта, в конце практики посвящение заслуг, чего тут непонятного-то?

----------

Pema Sonam (02.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2011)

----------


## Уэф

> Чет я тоже потерялся в логических выводах. В начале практики Прибежище и Бодхичитта, в конце практики посвящение заслуг, чего тут непонятного-то?


ну слава Богу!  :Wink: 
я господина Логоса понять не могу! почему он вдруг от бодхичитты (сутры, не сутры - не суть) открещиваться стал? мол это не метод! и четыре безмерных получается - каменный век! )))
заинтриговал, короче  :Smilie:

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> ну слава Богу! 
> я господина Логоса понять не могу! почему он вдруг от бодхичитты (сутры, не сутры - не суть) открещиваться стал? мол это не метод! и четыре безмерных получается - каменный век! )))
> заинтриговал, короче


г-н Уэф! Если бы не развитие упомянутой бодхичитты я бы уже матом ругаться стал! Повторюсь: 



> Не перевирайте мои слова, про игнорирование бодхичитты я ничего не писал.


Равно как и про то, что это не метод. 



> заинтриговал, короче


И это радует  :Smilie:  . Засим в который раз предлагаю вам вместо тролинга в инет-пространстве обратиться за различиями в понятии бодхичитты и методах ее развития в Сутраяне, Ваджраяне и Дзогчен к вашему учителю. Или как минимум прочитать упомянутую Артемом книжечку. Могу также добавить что подробное объяснение этих моментов есть в одной из лекций Ламы Олега , кот. можно прослушать на его сайте (был вопрос из зала на который получен подробный ответ), в какой именно к сожалению не помню.
Впрочем это так сложно, троллить на форуме куда легче и интереснее, не так ли ?  :Wink:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Бодхичитта,


Это так-то применение сущности практики Махаяны - развитие относительной бодхичитты.

----------


## Уэф

ооох... я уж и сам притомился  :Smilie: 
тогда не будем углубляться дальше.

----------


## Ased

Уважаемые буддисты, дамы и господа, вот читаю я эту тему с самого начала и меня начинают посещать мрачные мысли. Создается такое ощущение, что тут вообще не буддизм обсуждают, что ужас какой то непонятный, куча терминов и слов на которые в дхаммападе даже намека нету. Я конешно понимаю что уровень моего сознания крайне низок и вообще текстов я не читал, ретриты не посещал и видимо был какой нибудь мошкой, которая услышала учение и переродилась человеком. Вот только разве об этом говорил Будда. Здравомыслие мне подсказывает что надо смотреть и читать первоисточники, для меня таким первоисточником является сам основатель буддизма. Версия о том что до Шакьямуни были другие будды и давали учения в других мирах, ну как то пока моим скудным умом не принимается. В разного рода прародителей учения дзогчен с других планет и моров тоже слабо верится. А вот 4и благородные истины и восьмеричный путь, то чему учил будда шакьямуни, вполне понятно. Как подсказывает мне интуиция, это главное и соновное. Просветления может достичь каждый, было бы желание и практика. Вроде как сам будда говорил, что единственное что отличапет меня от вас, это то что я больше медитировал, это грубый перевод. А теперь по теме.

Сразу скажу не хочу никого обидеть, просто делюсб ощущениями от топика.

1. Что бросается в глаза это разговоры вокруг Дзогчен общины и тому подобное. Безгранично мое уважение к дзогчен и тем учителям кто ее линию передает. И даже вполне понятно зачем ДО нужен такой масштаб и размах. Но при всем уважении, когда я вижу надпись, в нашем онлайн магазине вы можете купить товары и перечисляют их список, у меня сразу создается впечатление, что это какая то комерческая организация. Я уверен что в ДО деньги не цель, а лишь одно из средств распространения учения будды и собственно учения дзогчен, которое конешно же не отлично от учения будды ни теоретически, ни практически. То что спрашивал УЭФ как мне показалось, как бы намеком, выражалось в то, почему столько пафоса и комерции вокруг ДО, если будда шакьямуни учил и сам личным примером показывал, как надо начинать практику. Он брал в руки чашу для подаяния, одевал желтое рубище и шел с этой чашей в мир собирать подаяние, думаю это отличается от членских взносов. Хотя лично я общину поддержу и приобрету себе спонсорскую карту)

2. По поводу переводов всяких текстов. Все это извините напоминает, как адвокаты копаются в чьем то деле, ищя детали в рамках формального закона, что бы выиграть придуманный ими же суд. Как я понимаю есть первоисточник, это ранние тексты и будда шакьямуни, собственно ранние тексты это запись его слов, его учениками, позднии, это философские школы, коих было 4и если мне не изменяет память. Школа мадхъямиков, от которой призошла махаяна концепции которых сформулировал нагарждуна, йогачары ну и так далее, думаю все грамотные эти вопросы знают лучше меня. Все позднии тибутские тексты это уже перевод или обощение более ранних индийских текстов или создание качественно новых трудов, с учетом тибетской культуры и традиции. Не проще ли брать не тибесткие тексты позднего периода, а сразу первоисточник? Хотя я не отрицаю важность ламрима, джуд ши и многих других текстов для мирян и монахов.

3. Создается ощущение что все кто отписывался в этом топике, в некой "теме" в которой видимо сам будда был бы не в теме, попади он на этот топик)) У меня сложилось впечатление что шакьмуни тут вообще не авторитет в этой теме, а гарад дорже, про которого я распрашивал вначале, вообще упоминался один раз, а это ведь первоисточники и от них исходит суть вещей, а не от ретритов и всякого прочего. Хотел бы я поговорить с Намкаем Норбу о Гарабе дорже, да врятли он станет на меня смертного тратить карму и проявлять сидхи, чтобы не на инглише а на моем родном языке да еще и в моей родной стране об этом рассказывать. Мне видимо прямая дорога в Италию (извините сфигали там обосновался ДО) может это план такой по развалу ватикана?)))

И вот я логически подоршел к своему вопросу о вот этом месте Южный Кунсангар. http://1.dc.cz8.ru/ru/news/kunsangar-news/ нет я конешно могу понять что можно и нужно строитьхрамы и ретритные центры в крыму, ныне это заграница. Но вот чего я понять не могу, так это почему россия идет лесом и если я хочу на ретрит, я должен ехать в гребанную Украину, власти которой щас не очень то хорошо относятся к Россиянам, если был и существовал подобный центр в России. Вот тут есть информаци http://1.dc.cz8.ru/ru/kunsangar/ что некогда в россии существовал такой центр. 

"Впервые Кунсангар появился в 1998 году в Подмосковье. По разным причинам с 2006 года это место перестало быть местом Дзогчен-общины. Чогьял Намкай Норбу сообщил, что необходимо найти новое место (и не одно!) и после многолетних поисков и попыток в декабре 2009 года была найдена и куплена земля в Крыму, возле села Гончарное, Балаклавского района."

Извините что же это за такие причины, почему там он прекратил существование, а на Украине он открывает. Европа, Украина, Италия, последнии политические терки, моя параноя наводит меня на мысль, а не прозападноориентированная ли это политика ДО и самого ННР. Не имеет ли это прямой связи с организацией free Tibet и все непрекрощяющимися наедами Китая на его ЕСДЛ. Мол вы нас обидели, мы тогда пойдем в европу и америку и будем там давать учение а вам за то что вы нехорошии тибет захватили в аду гореть, а мы же буддисты, поэтому мы вас прощаем. но фиг вам а не учение. Заметьте представительства института США, Австрия, Италия. В остальных странах открыты линги, что это такое я слабо понимаю, наверное как у нас в саратове у кого то на квартире собираются все местны 5ть буддистов попеть мантры. Вобщем что то тут не так. Либо у меня параноя совсем разыгралась, либо действительтно про это про все, не вся информация в свободном доступе выложена. Упаси боже если я кого обидел.

И все же свой изначальный вопрос я упрощю и перезадам. Как Гараб Дордже связан с буддизмом и учением Будды Шакьямуни, был ли он махасидхом. И где во всей этой истории про него правда а где вымысел. Ну не верю я в инопланетян всяких там. Если он был человек, то он родился, жил и умер по законам этого мира. Если он реализовал тело света и ушел в паранирвану, должна быть дата и свидетельства. А то прям сказка какая то получается.

P.S. Пусть все живые существа обретут освобождение от страданий познав 4 истыны и практикуя восьмиричный путь. (с) Будда шакьямуни.

----------


## Svarog

> Я конешно понимаю что уровень моего сознания крайне низок и вообще текстов я не читал, ретриты не посещал и видимо был какой нибудь мошкой, которая услышала учение и переродилась человеком....


Может тогда и не стоило ничего писать?  :Wink:

----------

Артем Тараненко (18.10.2011), Сергей Хос (19.10.2011), Тант (18.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2011)

----------


## Chikara

Ased, здесь нет ничего удивительного. История с дзогченом в России это та же песня с историей начала увлечения западом дзэном в начале 50-х годов ХХ в. В России все идет с опозданием :Smilie: . Так что сегодня история с дзогченом в россии - это закономерность. Это я давно заметил.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.10.2011)

----------


## Ased

> Может тогда и не стоило ничего писать?


Может и не стоило, но все таки кто если не я?  :Wink:

----------


## Svarog

Благими намерениями...

----------


## Ased

> Благими намерениями...


Кто сказал что они у меня благие, может у меня вполне корыстный интерес. Все тут узнать и разузнать, стать махасидхом и всех в кубик.  :Big Grin:  А может я того хуже засланец шпин от рпц, всех буддистов переругать хочу тут  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . На самом деле для меня это важно, не знаю почему, интуиция или невежество, фиг его разберет.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Надеюсь сейчас появится Модератор Дзогчен и прекратит истерику.  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.10.2011), Svarog (18.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Уважаемые буддисты, дамы и господа, вот читаю я эту тему с самого начала и меня начинают посещать мрачные мысли. Создается такое ощущение, что тут вообще не буддизм обсуждают, что ужас какой то непонятный, куча терминов и слов на которые в дхаммападе даже намека нету. Я конешно понимаю что уровень моего сознания крайне низок и вообще текстов я не читал, ретриты не посещал и видимо был какой нибудь мошкой, которая услышала учение и переродилась человеком. Вот только разве об этом говорил Будда. Здравомыслие мне подсказывает что надо смотреть и читать первоисточники, для меня таким первоисточником является сам основатель буддизма. Версия о том что до Шакьямуни были другие будды и давали учения в других мирах, ну как то пока моим скудным умом не принимается. В разного рода прародителей учения дзогчен с других планет и моров тоже слабо верится. А вот 4и благородные истины и восьмеричный путь, то чему учил будда шакьямуни, вполне понятно. Как подсказывает мне интуиция, это главное и соновное.


Раз так, и практикуйте 4 благородные истины и восьмеричный путь. Практикуйте то, что принимается вашим умом и подсказывает интуиция. Дзогчен — это не для вас. Лучше вообще его не трогайте.

----------

Legba (18.10.2011), Svarog (18.10.2011), Аньезка (18.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (18.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.10.2011)

----------


## Legba

"И где во всей этой истории про него правда а где вымысел. Ну не верю я в инопланетян всяких там. Если он был человек, то он родился, жил и умер по законам этого мира. Если он реализовал тело света и ушел в паранирвану, должна быть дата и свидетельства. А то прям сказка какая то получается."
Я так понимаю, что сказка про ребенка, который ходил и говорил сразу после рождения, а когда вырос - творил чудеса в промышленных масштабах, Вас устраивает?
Да, про того самого, который ел "одно рисовое зерно в год"?
С датами и свидетельствами там, кстати, тоже не фонтан. :Wink: 
Мне кажется, попытки рационализации обречены на провал. 2500 лет назад люди думали немного по другому.

----------

Артем Тараненко (18.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2011)

----------


## Джыш

> У меня сложилось впечатление что шакьмуни тут вообще не авторитет в этой теме


А для вас авторитет?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> 2. По поводу переводов всяких текстов. Все это извините напоминает, как адвокаты копаются в чьем то деле, ищя детали в рамках формального закона, что бы выиграть придуманный ими же суд. Как я понимаю есть первоисточник, это ранние тексты и будда шакьямуни, собственно ранние тексты это запись его слов, его учениками, позднии, это философские школы, коих было 4и если мне не изменяет память. Школа мадхъямиков, от которой призошла махаяна концепции которых сформулировал нагарждуна, йогачары ну и так далее, думаю все грамотные эти вопросы знают лучше меня. Все позднии тибутские тексты это уже перевод или обощение более ранних индийских текстов или создание качественно новых трудов, с учетом тибетской культуры и традиции. Не проще ли брать не тибесткие тексты позднего периода, а сразу первоисточник? Хотя я не отрицаю важность ламрима, джуд ши и многих других текстов для мирян и монахов.


О каких поздних переводах речь? Насколько мне известно, колесница Ати полноценно присутствует только в школе Ньингма - школе ранних переводов. В остальных школах были просто практикующие. Да и вообще причем тут ранние тексты со словами Будды Шакьямуни и Дзогчен, когда линия передачи идет от Гараба Дордже? Будда Шакьямуни не не авторитет, а он всего-лишь не передавал Дзогчен, а только предсказал появление Гараба Дордже. Он просто в теме колесницы Ати не попадает в рамки авторитет/не авторитет.

По поводу потока сознания на тему ДО, то действительно, не имея понятия о происходящем в ДО, "Может тогда и не стоило ничего писать?" Svarog С таким отношением есть возможность трансляции открытые послушать, зачем еще тащить свою пятую точку в средоточие "прозападнооритентированой политики"?

----------


## Аньезка

Надо же, впервые наверное встречаю буддиста, который имя Будды Шакьямуни стабильно пишет с маленькой буквы...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.10.2011), Кузьмич (20.10.2011), Леонид Ш (18.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Надо же, впервые наверное встречаю буддиста, которые имя Будды Шакьямуни стабильно пишет с маленькой буквы...


  Саратов вообще богат ветеранами эзотерического фронта  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.10.2011), Ersh (18.10.2011), Денис Евгеньев (19.10.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Ased, практикуйте то, что считаете нужным и не заморачивайтесь.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (19.10.2011), Сергей Хос (19.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Господа, не кормите тролля, а позовите модератора раздела  :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Почему же сразу тролль? Человек уже достаточно давно пытается разобраться в буддизме...

P.S. Ased, если Вам удобнее считать, что Будда был обыкновенным человеком, а ДО вообще не пойми что, то, возможно, Вам больше подходит традиция тхеравада. Больше об этой традиции можно узнать там: http://www.theravada.ru/

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Насколько мне известно, колесница Ати полноценно присутствует только в школе Ньингма - школе ранних переводов. В остальных школах были просто практикующие.


Черт возьми, с каким же великолепным(!) настроением я каждый раз ухожу с форума, начитавшись представителей "Высшего Учения", ну просто-таки уверенных, что trademark *Dzogpa Chenpo ®* принадлежит их и только их общине (равно как и высказывания одного молодого тулку © "Дзогчен = Дзогчен-община").  :Smilie: 

Как быть с ЕС Далай-ламой 14-м, держателем сразу четырех линий Дзогчена, ЕС Кармапой 16-м, Тулку Ургьеном Ринпоче и прочими-прочими-прочими - ума не приложу.  :Smilie:  Наверное, стоит назвать их "просто практикующие".  :Smilie:

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Черт возьми, с каким же великолепным(!) настроением я каждый раз ухожу с форума, начитавшись представителей "Высшего Учения", ну просто-таки уверенных, что trademark *Dzogpa Chenpo ®* принадлежит их и только их общине (равно как и высказывания одного молодого тулку © "Дзогчен = Дзогчен-община"). 
> 
> Как быть с ЕС Далай-ламой 14-м, держателем сразу четырех линий Дзогчена, ЕС Кармапой 16-м, Тулку Ургьеном Ринпоче и прочими-прочими-прочими - ума не приложу.  Наверное, стоит назвать их "просто практикующие".


Я думаю, имеется в виду, коренные тексты традиции ати-йоги есть только в ньигма.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... А-а... вот Вы с какой позиции. Спасибо за разъяснение.

Тут трудно чего-то сказать, но мне кажется, что они обменивались ими постоянно между линиями (равно как и считали за высочайшее счастье получать друг у друга Дхарму). Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче очень хорошо и подробно рассказывает, как заезжие высокие гости неделями обшаривали чужие библиотеки (за бо-о-ольшую денежку естественно)...  :Smilie: 

К тому же, как Вы сами прекрасно понимаете, простое "наличие текстов" еще не свидетельствует о том, что та или иная линия является "ведущей". Так ведь?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Как быть с ЕС Далай-ламой 14-м, держателем сразу четырех линий Дзогчена, ЕС Кармапой 16-м, Тулку Ургьеном Ринпоче и прочими-прочими-прочими - ума не приложу.  Наверное, стоит назвать их "просто практикующие".


Вы перечислили единичных практиков Дзогчен, в самих школах, кроме Ньингма, колесница Ати не присутствует в классификации колесниц.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Черт возьми, с каким же великолепным(!) настроением я каждый раз ухожу с форума, начитавшись представителей "Высшего Учения", ну просто-таки уверенных, что trademark *Dzogpa Chenpo ®* принадлежит их и только их общине (равно как и высказывания одного молодого тулку © "Дзогчен = Дзогчен-община"). 
> 
> Как быть с ЕС Далай-ламой 14-м, держателем сразу четырех линий Дзогчена, ЕС Кармапой 16-м, Тулку Ургьеном Ринпоче и прочими-прочими-прочими - ума не приложу.  Наверное, стоит назвать их "просто практикующие".


Чет Вы цитату одну привели, а ответили на что-то свое. Вообще ЧННР можно отнести к Сакьяпе, можно к Кагьюпе, но уж никак не к Ньингма. И чего бы нам не обсудить уж тогда до кучи, что 90% населения РФ считают, что буддист = кришнаит? Тоже благая тема для словоблудства и радости  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2011)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> Господа, не кормите тролля, а позовите модератора раздела


Модератор присутствует непрерывно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (19.10.2011), Артем Тараненко (19.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2011)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

последователи Дзогпа Ченпо (вернее те, кто думает что они его последователи), это ещё не само Дзогпа Ченпо.
Ибо человек!

----------

Eternal Jew (19.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> в самих школах, кроме Ньингма, колесница Ати не присутствует в классификации колесниц.


И именно по этой весомой причине дзогчен в них никем не практикуется...  :Smilie:  Бе-е-е-дные школы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ased

Господа и дамы, искренне прощу прощения у всех кого обидел. Но это не повод сразу ругаться, называть меня тролем и так далее. Я не троль и сравнения с людьми такого типа, сильно обижает. Я лишь сказал свои мысли, их можно смело игнорировать.




> Раз так, и практикуйте 4 благородные истины и восьмеричный путь. Практикуйте то, что принимается вашим умом и подсказывает интуиция. Дзогчен — это не для вас. Лучше вообще его не трогайте.


Как смело вы делаете заявление обо мне. Я не понимаю, вы истины отрицаете, или меня ругаете? Откуда вам знать, может я стану реализованным мастером дзогчен.




> Надо же, впервые наверное встречаю буддиста, который имя Будды Шакьямуни стабильно пишет с маленькой буквы...


Часто встречаю людей, которые цепляются к форме слову указываю на орфографические ошибки. Не думаю что это идет им на пользу.





> Допустим, Вы хотите изучить ботанику. Как Вы поступаете? Вы не садитесь и не пишете на форуме доярок - "Я ничего не понимаю в ботанике! Просветите меня тёмного!". Ведь нет? Чему могут научить доярки? Доярки могут научить только тому, что умеют делать сами - как доить корову! Не так ли? 
> 
> В общем, рецепт простой. Если есть реальный интерес к учению Дзогчен обращайтесь к хранителям живой традиции, признанным учителям Дзогчен. Посещайте, слушайте ретриты, читайте книги, размышляйте. Другого пути нет. 
> 
> То же самое касается Общины. Найдите у себя в Саратове членов Общины и пообщайтесь с ними.


Мне как раз казалось, что тут квалифицированные профессионалы.




> Модератор присутствует непрерывно.


Уважаемый модератор, забаньте меня по просьбе трудящихся.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> И именно по этой весомой причине дзогчен в них никем не практикуется...  Бе-е-е-дные школы.


Ну если вы так считаете, что там никем Дзогчен не практикуется, то видимо бедные.. только это в ваших фантазиях правда.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Мне как раз казалось, что тут квалифицированные профессионалы.


Квалифицированный профессионал - это учитель, если такового имеете, так обратитесь к нему. Если не имеете - подойдите за разъяснениями к любому из учителей, желательно учителю школы ньингма. Интернет-форум - это не то место, где можно встретить "квалифицированных професионалов".

----------

Legba (19.10.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (19.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2011)

----------


## Модератор.Дзогчен

> Уважаемый модератор, забаньте меня по просьбе трудящихся.


А это у нас тут легко между прочим, многие уже убедились. Например пока вы сильно рискуете по пункту правил о безсодержательных сообщениях. Текста много, смысла мало. Поэтому если вас правда что то интересовало, стоит сформулировать свои вопросы участникам кратко, ясно и без патетики. А если вы просто хотели повыступать, то это на митинг куда-нибудь.

----------

Артем Тараненко (19.10.2011), Сергей Хос (19.10.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

> Часто встречаю людей, которые цепляются к форме слову указываю на орфографические ошибки. Не думаю что это идет им на пользу.


То, на что я указала, не относится к грамотности.
Эта форма проявления уважения.

----------

Дондог (21.10.2011), Леонид Ш (19.10.2011), Сергей Хос (19.10.2011)

----------


## Ased

> То, на что я указала, не относится к грамотности.
>  Эта форма проявления уважения.


Уважение к Буддам, в частности к Шакьямуни у меня наивысшая.

Постараюсь четко и ясно сформулировать свой вопрос.

Являлся ли Будда Шакьямуни, основатель буддизма, тем кто рассказал людям о дзогче и его практиках, как Буддистских? Или же эти практики не относятся к тому что давал Шакьямуни и являются изобретением Гараба Дордже? Был ли гараб дордже Буддистом и придерживался пути Шакьямуни или же он был вне традиций, просветленным и махасидхом, который основал собственный метод, который позднее интегрировали в Буддизм? И последний вопрос, разве Дзогчен не является ответствлением традиции Ньингма и передается от учителей этой линии? Вот вроде все вопросы.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Постараюсь четко и ясно сформулировать свой вопрос.


Вопросы получаются четкими и ясными, когда знаком с темой, но есть некоторые неясные моменты, а не когда полная каша в голове. Когда совсем незнакомы с темой, то берут литературу и читают.

----------


## Legba

2Ased. Если коротко, ответ на все Ваши вопросы - "нет".  :Smilie: 
История жизни Гараба Дордже - здесь.
История предыдущего воплощения Гараба Дордже - в моем посте данного треда за номером 8.
К сожалению, вряд ли кто-то  сможет сделать эти истории не "сказочными".
Данные ссылки содержат, также, более подробные ответы на Ваши вопросы.

----------

Samadhi Undercover (19.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> 2Ased. Если коротко, ответ на все Ваши вопросы - "нет".


А я бы сказал "42"

----------

Legba (20.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как смело вы делаете заявление обо мне. Я не понимаю, вы истины отрицаете, или меня ругаете? Откуда вам знать, может я стану реализованным мастером дзогчен.


Простите пожалуйста, у меня и в мыслях не было вас ругать. Просто на своём опыте знаю, что когда что-то не принимается умом, очень легко обозвать это ложным и понавешать всяких других ярлыков. Я сам когда только начинал знакомиться с буддизмом, считал тибетский буддизм ересью и сатанизмом.  :Cry:  Хорошо ещё, что недолго считал и раскаялся впоследствии. А Дзогчен — это настолько чудесное учение, что осуждающе к нему относясь, можно таких препятствий насоздавать, что надолго в самсаре увязнешь. Я только хотел бы, чтобы вы без осуждения относились к вещам, которые (пока) не понимаете. Если резко получилось, простите пожалуйста. Искренне желаю, чтобы вы и все другие существа как можно скорее стали реализованными мастерами Дзогчен.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (20.10.2011), Дондог (21.10.2011)

----------


## Ased

> Простите пожалуйста, у меня и в мыслях не было вас ругать. Просто на своём опыте знаю, что когда что-то не принимается умом, очень легко обозвать это ложным и понавешать всяких других ярлыков. Я сам когда только начинал знакомиться с буддизмом, считал тибетский буддизм ересью и сатанизмом. Хорошо ещё, что недолго считал и раскаялся впоследствии. А Дзогчен — это настолько чудесное учение, что осуждающе к нему относясь, можно таких препятствий насоздавать, что надолго в самсаре увязнешь. Я только хотел бы, чтобы вы без осуждения относились к вещам, которые (пока) не понимаете. Если резко получилось, простите пожалуйста. Искренне желаю, чтобы вы и все другие существа как можно скорее стали реализованными мастерами Дзогчен.


Спасибо, мне это сильно помогло. Я и в мыслях не хотел обидеть учение, если все так то и сомнений у меня нет. Я очень хочу серьезно занятся практикой янтры, вот поеду на ближайший ретрит в крым как только там все закончат, так как Италия пока не по зубам мне) Хочу в до вступить и взнос в институт шанг шунг сделать в раздел тибетской медицины. Правда тут говорилось, что те у кого не накоплено заслуг к до и близко не подойдут, надеюсь я по заслугам пройду, что бы получит посвящение.




> Вопросы получаются четкими и ясными, когда знаком с темой, но есть некоторые неясные моменты, а не когда полная каша в голове. Когда совсем незнакомы с темой, то берут литературу и читают.


Мне кажется что вы не верно говорите. С темой знакомятся не только из книг, но и из мнения знатаков, а также на собственном опыте. Мне кажется грубо говорить, "ты тут не лезь и иди читай книжки" я вам не враг. Я на вашей стороне. И всегда защищаю учение.




> А я бы сказал "42"


Зря вы так злонастроены по отношению ко мне. Я вам не враг и не троль, я на вашей стороне, просто пытаюсь разобраться, извините если я вас лично обидел. Люди дали сслыки и ответы на мои вопросы, большое спасибо за это. Теперь я постараюсь просто поучавствовать в беседе, но без высказывания мнения.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я на вашей стороне. И всегда защищаю учение.


"Хотел бы я поговорить с Намкаем Норбу о Гарабе дорже, да врятли он станет на меня смертного тратить карму и проявлять сидхи, чтобы не на инглише а на моем родном языке да еще и в моей родной стране об этом рассказывать. Мне видимо прямая дорога в Италию (извините сфигали там обосновался ДО) может это план такой по развалу ватикана?"

"Европа, Украина, Италия, последнии политические терки, моя параноя наводит меня на мысль, а не прозападноориентированная ли это политика ДО и самого ННР. Не имеет ли это прямой связи с организацией free Tibet и все непрекрощяющимися наедами Китая на его ЕСДЛ. Мол вы нас обидели, мы тогда пойдем в европу и америку и будем там давать учение а вам за то что вы нехорошии тибет захватили в аду гореть, а мы же буддисты, поэтому мы вас прощаем. но фиг вам а не учение. Заметьте представительства института США, Австрия, Италия."

"Ну не верю я в инопланетян всяких там. Если он был человек, то он родился, жил и умер по законам этого мира. Если он реализовал тело света и ушел в паранирвану, должна быть дата и свидетельства. А то прям сказка какая то получается."

"Кто сказал что они у меня благие, может у меня вполне корыстный интерес. Все тут узнать и разузнать, стать махасидхом и всех в кубик. А может я того хуже засланец шпин от рпц, всех буддистов переругать хочу тут . На самом деле для меня это важно, не знаю почему, интуиция или невежество, фиг его разберет. "

Все высказывания явно направлены на то, чтобы разобраться в Учении и всячески его защитить.  :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (21.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...но и из мнения знатаков...


В Ваджраяне корень всего(абсолютно всего, что касается Дхармы) Учитель.

----------


## Ased

> Все высказывания явно направлены на то, чтобы разобраться в Учении и всячески его защитить.


По форме может показаться некрасиво, но на самом деле, я так не думаю. Просто сейчас стало сложно верить во что либо, на слово. И обидно что в Италии а не в Саратове  :Smilie:  а по поводу ватикана я тоже палку перегнул, хотя скрывать не буду, политика мне тоже интересна и то что происходит в мире по ее причине. Вот я до сих пор понять не могу, почему основной объект многих духовных учителей это Европа и Америка, и даже Украина. Чем у нас так плохо в России. Саратов уютный город, тут можно и ретриты проводить и дацан построить, есть желающие практиковать серьезно, правда они собраться никак не могут, но это уже другой вопрос. По поводу ДО, у меня болезненный опыт постхрестианского общества, где оказалось, что церковь и вера, разные вещи, что церковь это соц институт, а вера это сама суть учения. Поэтому когда видишь онлайн магазин такого же типа, как у РПЦ, невольно начинаешь задумывыаться что это. Но раз люди говорят что все хорошо, значит все хорошо. Я просто следовал словам Будды и пытался все проверят на собственном опыте, прежде чем слепо верить. Даже ДО нужно проверить, что бы поверить, как мне кажется. Хотя я не знаю что проверять, так как кроме сайта и форума, ничего и не видел. Наверное действительно следует быть более сдержаным в словах.

P.S. Я не троль.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2011)

----------


## ullu

По моему есть два способа проверять учение , в первом случае вы читаете, например, 1ю благородную истину и  спрашиваете себя - это для меня истинно? и если истинно, то идете дальше. А если нет,то спрашиваете у себя - почему , интересно, Будда говорит, что это так? Изучаете вопрос и приходите к выводу - да,это действительно так! И тогда продолжаете изучать что ещё говорит Будда и так же проверять. И у вас тогда нет сомнений в том, что все что вы принимаете как истинное  - истинно для вас. Потому что вы все проверяете применяя к своей ситуации . И каждый раз обнаруживаете - да, это так!
Или вы обнаруживаете  - нет, все это не так, мне это не нужно. И тогда вас больше не беспокоит это учение и вы идете искать что-то другое.

Второй способ - вы уже ищете учение, которое ответит на ваши вопросы и даст вам решение задач, которые вы хотите решить, решение, которое вы сами никак не можете найти.  Тут вы смотрите и видите -вот здесь это решение есть! Вы думаете затем - я хочу узнать как это решение осуществить на практике  .  И следуете этому учению дальше. И у вас снова нет сомнений.

А чего вы проверяете?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Даже ДО нужно проверить, что бы поверить, как мне кажется. Хотя я не знаю что проверять, так как кроме сайта и форума, ничего и не видел. Наверное действительно следует быть более сдержаным в словах.


 Если вам лень оторваться от стула, то вы так ничего и не увидите кроме сайта и форума. В Саратове довольно большая ДО, они даже помещение в центре снимают и инструкторов приглашают. Уж насколько я прохладно отношусь к ДО, и то там был. Саратов город не большой, созвонились с ними, за 40 минут доехали из любой точки города, в чем проблема? Сами все проверите.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2011)

----------


## Кузьмич

Ased, я не член Дзогчен-общины, хотя симпатизирую, если есть смысл так сказать.
Весь Ваш посыл, как я по Вашим постам понял  - почему мне не приносят на блюдечке с каемочкой. 

 Кстати, если Вы правильно будете писать - хрИстианское - общество, это тоже неплохо. Для начала.

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.10.2011)

----------


## лесник

Если кому интересно мнение об истории дзогчена, основанное на источниках, рекомендую блог http://earlytibet.com/ Там если несколько тем про (исторически) ранний Дзогчен. И вообще блог интересный (англ. яз.)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> По форме может показаться некрасиво, но на самом деле, я так не думаю.


Тогда в чем смысл?




> Просто сейчас стало сложно верить во что либо, на слово.


"Вы помните, что основой учения Дзогчен является открытие нашей истинной природы и нашей потенциальности. Но в этом случае *мы становимся ответственными за самих себя*. Если же я говорю вам: "Сделайте то, и не делайте этого", а вы следуете таким указаниям, это значит, что вы *полностью зависите* от меня, *обусловлены* этим учением или методом. Вы помните, передавая учение Дзогчен, я сначала говорю, и говорил уже много раз: *прежде всего почувствуйте себя абсолютно свободными. Свободными и от меня, и от моего учения, передачи и т.п. Но потом (поймите), для чего вы следуете моему учению и моей передаче*. Чтобы открыть свою истинную природу и войти в нее. Я передаю методы, помогающие вам обрести разные виды переживаний. Поэтому очень важно, чтобы вы научились на самом деле различать суть учения, которое вам действительно нужно и правильно его применять." ((с) ЧННР Меригар 1998)





> И обидно что в Италии а не в Саратове


Ну простите. Откройте в Саратове институт тибетологии, как профессор Туччи пригласите в него работать кого-либо из тибетских лам, потом по прошествии многих лет начните у него интересоваться что же такое он там делает, какую-то янтру, сидит зачем-то на холме и попросите его начать учить  :Smilie:  Все в ваших руках. А можете переехать в Москву и быть рядом с Ламой Йонтеном в центре Джонанг. а можете уехать в Индию, Непал, Штаты и быть рядом с кем-то из лам интересующей Вас линии. Никаких проблем. За ЧННР по миру гоняться тоже еще то развлечение. А он ездит. И дает учения. А куда-то, допустим в Боливию, не может приехать и там еще хуже, чем в Саратове, поскольку на ритриты надо ехать в Аргентину. Бразилию или Венесуэлу




> Вот я до сих пор понять не могу, почему основной объект многих духовных учителей это Европа и Америка, и даже Украина. Чем у нас так плохо в России.


Вероятно условий нет.




> Саратов уютный город, тут можно и ретриты проводить и дацан построить, есть желающие практиковать серьезно, правда они собраться никак не могут, но это уже другой вопрос.


Так проводите ритриты и стройте дацан. Если желающие практиковать не могут собраться, значит не настолько они желающие, значит не созрели еще причины. Если нет энергии, она не проявляется. Если есть энергия, то в отдельно взятом поселке имени Цюрупы Воскресенского района Московской области проявится аж Рангриг Ринпоче (ну или еще чудес бывало хотя бы с той же Грузией)




> Поэтому когда видишь онлайн магазин такого же типа, как у РПЦ, невольно начинаешь задумывыаться что это.


А чего вам, к примеру, не возмутиться онлайн магазином Ранджунг Еше? Лингминча? Других центров? Если вам нужны книги вы их где берете? Они к вам на полки с потолка сыпятся? Наверное опять же в том же магазине. Если вам для практики нужен колокольчик, то вы где его возьмете? Если вы захотите делать практику, к примеру, Симкхамукхи как ее дает ЧННР. то Вы возьмете в качестве опоры изображение, к примеру, Дуджом-Терсар? Так что если вас что-то напрягает. то ищите корень напряжений в себе  :Smilie:  В противном случае некоторые напрягаются от наличия в этом мире черных кошек и баб с пустыми ведрами и жить в таком случае, становится крайне проблематично  :Smilie: 




> Даже ДО нужно проверить, что бы поверить, как мне кажется.


ДО не нужно проверять  :Smilie:  См. выше что нужно на самом деле проверять  :Smilie:  Иначе может лучше устроиться на работу в проверяющие органы. хоть денег за то платить будут

----------

Ased (22.10.2011), Chikara (22.10.2011), Карма Палджор (22.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.10.2011)

----------


## Ased

> А чего вы проверяете?


Не могу ответить на этот вопрос.  :Smilie: 




> Извините, но это очень инфантильный подход. Сколько Вам лет?


Вы меня не так поняли, или я неверно выразил свою мысль. А по поводу возраста, вопрос меня пугает, так как я знаю что следует за ним  :Smilie: 




> Ased, я не член Дзогчен-общины, хотя симпатизирую, если есть смысл так сказать.
>  Весь Ваш посыл, как я по Вашим постам понял - почему мне не приносят на блюдечке с каемочкой. 
> 
> Кстати, если Вы правильно будете писать - хрИстианское - общество, это тоже неплохо. Для начала.


Вы тоже очень субъективно меня поняли, я совсем иное имел ввиду. А за орфографию извините, мне плохо граматика в школе давалась.  :Smilie:  От того я не очень грамотный и по привычке с ошибками пишу через хрестианский а не христианский. И еще в предыдущем посте имя Будды написал с маленькой буквы. Без сарказма, позор мне.




> Если вам лень оторваться от стула, то вы так ничего и не увидите кроме сайта и форума. В Саратове довольно большая ДО, они даже помещение в центре снимают и инструкторов приглашают. Уж насколько я прохладно отношусь к ДО, и то там был. Саратов город не большой, созвонились с ними, за 40 минут доехали из любой точки города, в чем проблема? Сами все проверите.


Вы тоже очень жестки. Мне не лень оторваться от стула или что либо выяснить. В Саратовской ДО я действительно и планирую это исправить, просто собираю предварительно информацию.




> Вот правильно. Проверять нужно на собственном опыте, а не тем, что "раз люди говорят, что все хорошо, значит все хорошо". Вы не сможете ничего проверить, если будете сидеть на форуме и читать, что говорят "компетентные" источники, ведь каждый проецирует своё видение, на основе своего личного опыта.


Вот ведь придрали к одному слову, я не то имел ввиду, я имел ввиду что не хочу конфликтов и ссор с участниками беседы.

Вот мне интересно, от чего все такие ожесточнные. Были заданы вопросы, на них были получены ответы. Перед всеми, кого я оскорбил, я извинился. А вы все равно будто хотите меня выгнать с форума. Все взрослые люди и все прекрасно понимают, что через интеренет и форум, практически невозможно сложить верное представление о человеке. Так же как из того что он пишет, крайне сложно понять что он на самом деле имеет ввиду. Поэтому не следует делать преждевременные выводы и переходить на личности, как говорят Японцы, кто знает как на самом деле обстоят дела.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В Ваджраяне корень всего(абсолютно всего, что касается Дхармы) Учитель.


Не всего. Очень много методов ваджраяны можно пользовать без учителя и не имея начальной инициации. Это говориться в текстах достаточно четко.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Нету ни буквы, ни звука Дхармы в этом мире, которые можно прочитать или услышать без Учителя. Это не такая красивая идея в Ваджраяне, это факт. Не было бы Шакьямуни, то нечего б записывать было в Сутры.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Нету ни буквы, ни звука Дхармы в этом мире, которые можно прочитать или услышать без Учителя. Это не такая красивая идея в Ваджраяне, это факт. Не было бы Шакьямуни, то нечего б записывать было в Сутры.


Уже и сутры сюда приписали. И звук и букву однако увидеть можно и без учителя. Ограчниение на использование методов также не везде есть. Так что посоветовал бы создателю темы не навязывать не полностью достоверную информацию

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Звук и буквы не появятся без Учителя. Не надо свое незнание азов Дхармы считать знанием. И не надо демагогию устраивать. Подтверждайте цитатами, а не фантазируйте, в данном случае это будет текст, к появлению которого не имеет отношения ни одни Учитель.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Нету ни буквы, ни звука Дхармы в этом мире, которые можно прочитать или услышать без Учителя. Это не такая красивая идея в Ваджраяне, это факт. Не было бы Шакьямуни, то нечего б записывать было в Сутры.


Даже ЧННР говорит о существовании таких способов (к примеру говоря о сновидениях). Однако, если есть Учитель то глупо пользоваться такими способами, как будто его нет

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Даже ЧННР говорит о существовании таких способов (к примеру говоря о сновидениях).


 Пример хоть одного сна Ринпоче, где небыло Учителя.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Звук и буквы не появятся без Учителя. Не надо свое незнание азов Дхармы считать знанием. И не надо демагогию устраивать. Подтверждайте цитатами, а не фантазируйте, в данном случае это будет текст, к появлению которого не имеет отношения ни одни Учитель.


Не надо устраивать демагогию, считая что реально существующий учитель необходим практику. И не стоит в очередной раз переходить на личность, как вы любите это делать. Насколько помню вы мало подтверждаете свои высказывания коренными текстами.

А относителньо знания или незнания азов дхармы уже был разговор в теме про лунги и пр., где вы показали свое незнание.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не надо свое незнание азов Дхармы считать знанием. И не надо демагогию устраивать. Подтверждайте цитатами, а не фантазируйте, в данном случае это будет текст, к появлению которого не имеет отношения ни одни Учитель.


Читай "Ретрит по цалунгу "Йога праны и пустоты", проявляй уважение к ваджрному родственнику и на деле демонстрируй свое понимание.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Цитаты Дхармы, к появлению которых не имеет отношения ни один Учитель, предоставьте. Я могу 100 раз это повторить. Остальное ваше хамство и элементарное неуважение пропустим мимо ушей.


Простейший вариант - Дхарма, которую учителя сами периодически создают, не получая от кого-либо.

----------


## Ersh

Просьба участникам обсуждения вернуться к содержательному общению

----------

Samadhi Undercover (23.10.2011), Карма Палджор (22.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Читать умеешь? Чогьял Намкай Норбу "Ретрит по цалунгу "Йога праны и пустоты"" Шанг-Шунг Москва 2001 год 2-й день посмотри, попустит. Если, конечно, Учение ЧННР для тебя Дхарма.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Ну то есть ты хочешь сказать, что ЧННР неправ


Ты не про то, о чем я говорю. Везде в корне есть Учитель. У Пратьекабудд просто - "Обретение ими плода выглядит так, что после накопления заслуги в течение сотни мировых эпох они *проходят Путь Видения и Путь без Учения* в один момент и становятся Архатами. В своей последней жизни они рождаются в стране, где нет Будд и учителей. Таков особый результат их практики."

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Простейший вариант - Дхарма, которую* учителя сами* периодически *создают*, не получая от кого-либо.


 Пример Дхармы, к появлению которой не имеет отношения ни один Учитель, в студию.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пример Дхармы, к появлению которой не имеет отношения ни один Учитель, в студию.


Еще раз повторю, что я написал




> Простейший вариант - Дхарма, которую учителя сами периодически создают, не получая от кого-либо.


Ваша фраза "везде в корне есть учитель" логически противопоставляется следующей вашей фразе в описании пратьекабудд

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Еще раз повторю, что я написал


Т.е. вы своих словах даже не видите словосочетания "Учителя создают"? и продолжаете настаивать. Тогда дальше не о чем вообще говорить.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Т.е. вы своих словах даже не видите словосочетания "Учителя создают"? Тогда дальше не о чем вообще говорить.


Например создают для себя. получаем что пользуют то, что не имело основанием учителя в прошлом. Неувязочка.
И давайте ка без скользких намеков.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Например создают для себя. получаем что пользуют то, что не имело основанием учителя в прошлом. Неувязочка.
> И давайте ка без скользких намеков.


"Пример Дхармы, к появлению которой не имеет отношения ни один Учитель, в студию."

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Ты не про то, о чем я говорю. Везде в корне есть Учитель. У Пратьекабудд просто - "Обретение ими плода выглядит так, что после накопления заслуги в течение сотни мировых эпох они *проходят Путь Видения и Путь без Учения* в один момент и становятся Архатами. В своей последней жизни они рождаются в стране, где нет Будд и учителей. Таков особый результат их практики."


Оно с одной стороны ты все правильно говоришь, но у тебя может быть Учитель в виде человека. а может быть как у ряда товарищей, у которых такой возможности нет в виде проявлений. Вот об этом тебе Олег и я и говорим.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Например создают для себя. получаем что пользуют то, что не имело основанием учителя в прошлом. Неувязочка.
> И давайте ка без скользких намеков.


Ну вот тут я уже тебя попрошу уточнить темины. Действительно. что это за такая Дхарма. которая не имеет основанием Учителя в прошлом? Если речь о терма Ума, то вполне себе имеют. В конечном итоге. корень-то один

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну вот тут я уже тебя попрошу уточнить темины. Действительно. что это за такая Дхарма. которая не имеет основанием Учителя в прошлом? Если речь о терма Ума, то вполне себе имеют. В конечном итоге. корень-то один


Терма ума тут не при чём. Скажем получил когда-то учитель (а точнее просто человек) или увидел какой-то метод. Но метод содержал в себе либо недоговоренности, либо был не совсем достаточным. Чтобы сделать для себя этот метод более приемлемым, вносят некотоыре изменения. Как гвоорят - такое возможно при налиии хорошего понимания и реализации. Но это никак не терма.

С другой стороны ты также прав, что у хорошего практика (а точнее существа с малым количеством азвес) учителем может быть отнюдь не человек. То есть говорить про необходимость реально присутствующего учителя в человеческом теле (а это может быть показальным в данном топике, особенно если гворить про звуки и буквы) - это отсекать большую часть учения.

Если говорить о учениях ньингма, то в одном из текстов говориться про то, что учения ати произошли из дхармакаи (типа являются учениями дхармакаи). А если проводить аналогию между природой ума, дхармакаей и пр., то получаем что многие учения могут приходить без конкретного учителя, то есть из самого себя.

----------

Майя П (22.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...в виде проявлений.


Чьих и чего? Учитель это освободжденное от страданий существо, Дхарма это Учение такого существа. Даже если мы имеем проявления из ума, которые можно называть Дхарма, то это проявление исходит от свободного от страданий ума, а это уже Учитель. Если существо способно из своего ума Дхарму выдавать, то это Учитель. А до такого тоже еще добраться надо. Если речь не про физического Учителя, то отсутствие физической оболочки наличие Учителя не отменяет. Те же проявления Самбхогакаи - йидамы в Ваджраяне, это проявления Будд, а не само оно из ничего появляется.




> Вот об этом тебе...


И вообще зачем мне об этом? Когда я ни про это, ни про противоположное этому не говорил? Человек не уточняет о чем и зачем сказано, и что подразумевалось, а влетает с одним "не прав, ниче не знаешь, иди учи". Человек захотел узнать что-то про Дхарму у знатоков, и получил ответ, что узнает он это только от Учителей, А имел бы способности, чтоб оно само в уме проявлялось, чтоб, хотя бы самому себе, Учителем быть, то вопросов бы не было.

----------

Майя П (22.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если говорить о учениях ньингма, то в одном из текстов говориться про то, что учения ати произошли из дхармакаи (типа являются учениями дхармакаи). А если проводить аналогию между природой ума, дхармакаей и пр., то получаем что многие учения могут приходить без конкретного учителя, то есть из самого себя.


 :Smilie:  Ну вот как-то да. Ну не совсем из самого себя, но что-то типа того, вероятно

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Чьих и чего?


Когда Манджушримитра получал 3 Завета, он их получал от Гараба Дордже или все-таки от манифестации?




> Даже если мы имеем проявления из ума, которые можно называть Дхарма, то это проявление исходит от свободного от страданий ума, а это уже Учитель. Если существо способно из своего ума Дхарму выдавать, то это Учитель.


А теперь пожалуйста можно раскрыть кто там в этом свободном от страдания уме учит, а кто учится. Мне вот очень интересно  :Smilie:  *чует мое сердце, что сейчас будет пересказ Учения Еши образца 2010 года  :Smilie: *






> Если речь не про физического Учителя, то отсутствие физической оболочки наличие Учителя не отменяет. Те же проявления Самбхогакаи - йидамы в Ваджраяне, это проявления Будд, а не само оно из ничего появляется.


А кто его проявляет и откуда?




> И вообще зачем мне об этом?


Для точности терминов

----------


## ullu

> Не могу ответить на этот вопрос.


Ну, и так видимо бывает.

----------


## ullu

Интересно, а зачем вы спорите о том можно ли самому обнаружить знание или нет?
Какой в этом практический смысл?

То есть я с вами спорить не хочу, но любопытно просто зачем это могло бы понадобиться?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.10.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Патамушта для чистоты эксперимента. Некоторые утверждают, что это невозможно, но некоторые утверждают обратное. Практической ценности, согласен, не имеет.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.10.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Для точности терминов


Читать надо кому и на что ответили, а не выдумывать про знакомые слова.

Желающим поспорить, спорьте с ним - "Никогда не будет ни единого будды, который не следовал бы учителю."(с)Падмасамбхава

----------


## Ased

> Интересно, а зачем вы спорите о том можно ли самому обнаружить знание или нет?
> Какой в этом практический смысл?
> 
> То есть я с вами спорить не хочу, но любопытно просто зачем это могло бы понадобиться?


Боже упаси мне с кем то спорить. Я смотрю как люди реагируют и учусь. Мне важно понять почему, кто и зачем реагирует определенным образом. Что он пытается защитить или оправдать. Хотя мне известна истина что нет никого кто реагирует, хочется убедится в ней воочию. Пока что я вижу что в людях много кто реагирует. И мне не совсем понятно осознают ли они это.

----------


## К Дордже

> Здравствуйте. Не так давно начал читать книгу "Кристалл и путь света" авторство текста которой приписывается Чогьялу Намкай Норбу. В ней рассказывается об очень интересных и я бы даже сказал удивительных событиях. Об возникновении традиции и линии передачи дзогчен. В книге говорится следующее, что учение дзогчен впервые среди людей, расспространил Гараб Дордже. Он же как утверждается был учителем падмасамбхавы, который позднее пришел в Тибет и распространил там Буддизм. Если не вдваться в подробности книги, найти и прочесть ее не сложно, то получается что весь Тибетский Буддизм возник из традиции Дзогчен. Меня интересует именно этот вопрос......


Ну если бы Тибетский Буддизм возник _только_ из Учения Дзогчен, тогда он бы не назывался - Тибетский _Буддизм_.
Буддизм – религия (комплекс учений Будды).
Дзогчен – учение Падмасамбхавы и Гараба Дордже в религии буддизма.
Вобщем Тибетский Буддизм возник из смеси учений.





> Являлся ли Будда Шакьямуни, основатель буддизма, тем кто рассказал людям о дзогче и его практиках, как Буддистских?


Вроде про дзогчен ничего не говорил, хотя могу и ошибаться.





> Или же эти практики не относятся к тому что давал Шакьямуни и являются изобретением Гараба Дордже?


Это учение не его изобретение....
Дзогчен – это не религия, не верование, а набор методов и практик, - вобщем просто Учение... И быть оно может везде: и в тибетском буддизме, и в боне, да где угодно… да даже в христианстве или в каком-нибудь веровании племени мумба-юмба…, проблема заключается в преемственности и передаче_(хотя есть такое мнение что передачу можно получить без физического учителя)_... Вот на планете Земля получилось так, что преемственность осталась только у  тибетских школ, что тут поделаешь... Видать на то время тибетский буддизм был наиболее подходящим сосудом для принятия учения дзогчен. Ну а если у нас было бы Нормальное Христианство(учение Христа, а не рпц) то может быть учение дзогчен и туда бы влилось, и имело бы другую внешнюю атрибутику, да и называлось бы не дзогчен, ати или rdzogs pa chen po, а что-то вроде ХристЧен… :EEK!: , а если в Индии, то КришЧенПо… :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :Big Grin: , кто-знает?!!! Да и сейчас теоретически учение ХристЧен может появиться в христианской традиции если христианский практик реализует его_(без тибетского учителя или посредством передачи от нефизического учителя например)_ или родится человек в христианской традиции уже просветленный в образе Нирманакайи, и начнет передавать другим Учение..... И это будет уже не тибетско-бонская линия передачи… Так что монополии на это Учение ни у тибетцев и ни у кого-бы то нибыло нет, оно общее.
И может так случится, что на настоящий момент уже есть аналоги учения дзогчен в других традициях, просто называются по-другому…

Вот цытата Чогьял Намкая Норбу из книги которую вы читаете:
_Для того, чтобы понять изначальное состояние и войти в него, от нас не требуется интеллектуального знания, познаний в области культуры или истории. По самой своей природе оно - за пределами интеллекта. Тем не менее, когда люди узнают об учении, о котором прежде не слышали, они первым делом хотят выяснить, где оно возникло, откуда пришло, кто его передавал и так далее. Все эти вопросы правомерны, но о самом Дзогчене нельзя сказать, что он принадлежит культуре какой-либо конкретной страны. Существует тантра Дзогчена Драталгюр цавэй гюд, в которой утверждается, что учение Дзогчен можно найти в тринадцати солнечных системах, помимо нашей, поэтому мы даже не можем с уверенностью сказать, что учение Дзогчен принадлежит планете Земля, тем более какой-то отдельной национальной культуре. И хотя верно, что традиция Дзогчена, к рассмотрению которой мы приступаем, пришла через тибетскую культуру, в которой нашла приют с самого начала документально зафиксированной истории Тибета, тем не менее, мы не можем утверждать, что Дзогчен - это тибетское учение, так как само изначальное состояние не имеет национальности: оно вездесуще._





> Был ли гараб дордже Буддистом и придерживался пути Шакьямуни или же он был вне традиций, просветленным и махасидхом, который основал собственный метод, который позднее интегрировали в Буддизм?


Да кто его знает был ли он буддистом или не был. Мне кажется если родился уже просветлённым нахрена тогда в религию идти? Ну можно наверно сходить, чтоб учение передать другим....





> В связи со всем этим вопрос, не могли бы представители традиции, которые несомненно лучше знакомы с материалами и историей Гараба дордже прояснить как все было на самомо деле и по возможности дать коментарий об этих событиях, а также Прояснить вопрос с падмасамбхавой и возникновением Буддизма в Тибете.





> И все же свой изначальный вопрос я упрощю и перезадам. Как Гараб Дордже связан с буддизмом и учением Будды Шакьямуни, был ли он махасидхом. И где во всей этой истории про него правда а где вымысел. Ну не верю я в инопланетян всяких там. Если он был человек, то он родился, жил и умер по законам этого мира. Если он реализовал тело света и ушел в паранирвану, должна быть дата и свидетельства. А то прям сказка какая то получается.


Слишком много вопросов на которые мало кто знает точный ответ... Если хотите узнать ВСЮ правду – развивайте сиддхи просмотра прошлого... хороший мотив для практики.  :Big Grin:

----------

Ased (02.11.2011), лесник (31.10.2011)

----------

